# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Motorships >  Μικρά Φορτηγά, Πετρελαιοφόρα, Eφοδιαστικά

## Trakman

Jet II στο Ρίο-Αντίριο

----------


## MILTIADIS

γνωριζει κανεις εαν τα ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ και ΚΥΡΑΠΟΠΗ ανηκουν στην ιδια εταιρεια?και αν ναι ποια ειναι αυτη,εχει και αλλα στον στολο της?αυτα.. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ας βάλω κι εγώ τον όβολο μου στο θέμα... Ο Προμηθέας άρτει αφιχθείς στην Σούδα...

----------


## DimitrisT

Με μια  μικρή επιφύλαξη αν είμαι στη σωστή κατηγορία δυο φωτο του Σησημεντ 1 στη Χίο.

DSCF0275.jpg

DSCF0276.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη αν είμαι στη σωστή κατηγορία δυο φωτο του Σησημεντ 1 στη Χίο.
> 
> DSCF0275.jpg
> 
> DSCF0276.jpg


 ωραιο το τσιμενταδικο DimitrisT!

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Αιολης στο λιμανι της Ροδου ( Ακαντια) ξεφορτωνει τσιμεντο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Σησημεντ Ι στη Χίο

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Capital Sun φωτο από το Νήσος Χίος  που  το ξεπερνάει .
DSCF0782.jpg

DSCF0783.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Να σαι καλά φίλε gtogias για τις φωτο. Το Μιχάλης της HS Lines σήμερα στη Χίο.
DSCF0793.jpg

DSCF0794.jpg

DSCF0795.jpg

DSCF0796.jpg

DSCF0798.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Καιρό είχα να το δω ! Ένα πολύ όμορφο motorship - παλετοφόρο... Μπράβο Δημήτρη !

----------


## ελμεψη

To Αγιος Γεωργιος ξεκουραζεται στο λιμανι της Πατρας
DSC06335.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Joudi S. αναχωρωντας απο την βορεια της Πατρας.
DSC03157.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Το Αγια Κυριακη στο λιμανι της Πατρας δεμενο λογω μηχανικης βλαβης τον Φεβρουαριο.
DSC02179.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Εύβοιασημεντ Ι στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF0834.jpg

DSCF0835.jpg

DSCF0836.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Εύβοιασημεντ Ι στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
> DSCF0834.jpg
> 
> DSCF0835.jpg
> 
> DSCF0836.jpg


Αχ, φίλε DimitrisT τι μας κάνεις, ωραίες φωτό, αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς σε ένα τόσο ωραίο νησί. :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Επίσης με επιφύλαξη για το αν είναι το κατάλληλο θέμα για την αναφορά του παρακάτω.

Η ΕΚΟ ναύλωσε τον Μαίστρο και Όστρια της AEGEAN (καύσιμα). Ιδού και οι φωτογραφίες των πλοίων από το ΝΜΔ.

DSC02140.JPG

DSC02141.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Η  Αγία Κυριακή 3/7 στολιμάνι του Πειραιά
DSCF0953.jpg

DSCF0956.jpg

DSCF0955.jpg

DSCF0957.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Ετζιαν Ντε'ι'ζυ
DSCF0954.jpg

DSCF0958.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το μικρό Μύκονος Δύο στην Χαλκίδα τον Ιούνιο του 2005. Προφανώς κάτι δεν πάει καλά μιας και είναι τριγυρισμένο από πλωτό φράγμα. Ίσως κάποια διαρροή, ποιος ξέρει:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47777

----------


## DimitrisT

Μιχάλης Τ στη Χίο
DSCF1192.jpg

DSCF1193.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Οι προβλήτες του "λιμανιού" της Χαλκίδας είναι γεμάτες πλοία που φορτώνουν/ξεφορτώνουν και το τούρκικο μότορσιπ περιμένει (μαζί με άλλα) τη σειρά του, Σεπτέμβριος 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49953

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αιολίς έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου . Φωτο από το κατάστρωμα του  Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ 
DSCF1331.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αιολίς έξω από τη Χίο.Φωτο από το Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ.

----------


## laz94

Στον Πειραιά στις 30-1-2009
Δεν ξερω το όνομα του:mrgreen:

100_0551.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορουμ.Το Έβια Αιλαντ στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF1800.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μιχάλης Κ δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF1870.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το ¶λεξ Ντ στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF1871.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σήμερα το πρωί το  Crowley Senator έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## ελμεψη

Τρια πλοια που μπορει να τα συνατησει κανεις στο νοτιοανατολικο Αιγαιο και οχι μονο.Αρχικα, το μοτορσιπαδικο Chrissoula S. στο καινουργιο λιμανι της Ροδου, στη νεα μαρινα απο δυο διαφορετικες γωνιες ληψης, μια πλαγια και μια πλωρατη.Στη συνεχεια ενα μικρο ψυγειο το Coastal Trader το οποιο πλεον εχει αλλαξει ονομα και συμφωνα με καποιες πηγες εκτελει ταξιδια μεταφορας καρβουνου.Και τελος ενα μικρο μοτορσιπακι το Πανορμιτης σε μια ληψη στη Συμη που εκτελει διαφορα ταξιδια στο Αιγαιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CHRISTOS πριν μπει στο λιμανι της ροδου.Διαθετει 2 προπελες και πηδαλια παρακαλω


photo store 29-11-2006 (616).JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Aegean Ace πηγαίνοντας να ανεφοδιάσει το Ν. Χίος.

----------


## DimitrisT

O ¶ρχων στο λιμάνι της Χίου από 2 διαφορετικά σημεία λήψης.
DSCF2752b.jpg

DSCF2771.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα.
Το Καπετάν Κομνηνός στο λιμάνι της Χίου .
DSCF2898.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Seacement I δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινός κατάπλους του Seacement I στο λιμάνι της Χίου .Διαδικασία πρόσδεσης.

----------


## DimitrisT

10/10 Είσοδος του Seacement I στο λιμάνι της Χίου.  2/10 Το Καπετάν Κομνηνός δεμένο στο λιμάνι .

----------


## DimitrisT

To motorship Ραφαήλ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
φωτο1
φωτο2

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή άφιξη του Evia Island στη Χίο.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το φορτηγο πλοιο Αγιος Γεωργιος στις 4/10/2009 στο λιμανι της Πατρας μολις εχει κανει την εμφανηση του το φεγγαρι.

----------


## DimitrisT

14/9 Το Aegean Ace στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά .

----------


## BULKERMAN

> 14/9 Το Aegean Ace στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά .


φιλε μου αυτο δεν φορτηγο.bunkering κανει στα πλοια ( καυσιμα δηλαδη ).

----------


## DimitrisT

> φιλε μου αυτο δεν φορτηγο.bunkering κανει στα πλοια ( καυσιμα δηλαδη ).


Το γνωρίζω φίλε μου  αλλά δεν βρήκα κάποιο αντίστοιχο θέμα και έτσι το έβαλα εδώ  :Wink: .

----------


## sylver23

> φιλε μου αυτο δεν φορτηγο.bunkering κανει στα πλοια ( καυσιμα δηλαδη ).


Και αυτά εδώ τα βάζουμε.
Motorshipς θεωρούμε όλα τα μικρά (σε μέγεθος) που δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ελληνική επικράτεια ανεξαρτήτου είδους.Δηλαδή μικρά φορτηγά ξηρού ή υγρού φορτίου συμπεριλαμβανομένων και αυτών που εκτελούν πετρελεύσεις.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Ευαγγελίστρια Σκοπέλου και ένα άλλο (δε φαινοταν το όνομα) στη Σκόπελο από το Ηighspeed 1IMGP0325.JPG

IMGP0326.JPG

IMGP0327.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Το πλοίο τροφοδοσίας της EKO το καλοκαίρι στην Αλόννησο 

IMGP0373.JPG
IMGP0374.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Μιχάλης Τ στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF3498.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Η πλώρη του Μάχη Σ ανάμεσα στα αυτοκίνητα στο όμορφο Ναύπλιο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64511

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Evia Island από το λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## captain 83

> Το Ευαγγελίστρια Σκοπέλου και ένα άλλο (δε φαινοταν το όνομα) στη Σκόπελο από το Ηighspeed 1


Το κόκκινο είναι το ΙΩΑΝΝΑ ΧΡΥΣΟΥΛΑ.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Καπετάν Κομνηνός λίγα λεπτά πριν δέσει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα ακόμα μικρό motorship (Αίολος) στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF3612.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*AEGEAN BREEZE I*

P7022268.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

8/12 Το motorship ¶λεξ Ντ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το τσιμεντάδικο Naftocement V στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## helatros68

Το Καπεταν Χρηστος στον διαυλο Περαματος στις 15.1.2010.


kapetan hristos 1 15.1.2010.jpg

kapetan hristos 2 15.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Καπεταν Χρηστος στον διαυλο Περαματος στις 15.1.2010.
> 
> 
> kapetan hristos 1 15.1.2010.jpg
> 
> kapetan hristos 2 15.1.2010.jpg


Καραβάκι του 1957, και μoυ αρέσει το σαλονάκι που έχουν μοντάρει στην πρύμνη!

----------


## NAXOS

TO ΚΑΡΙΜ Η ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΡΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ ΖΩΟΤΡΟΦΕΣ

IMG_3853.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Το motorship ¶ρχων στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## zozef

Στη Συρο 20-01 τροφοδοσια στα πρατηρια ΕΚΟ 
P1140002NA.JPG

----------


## captainmitsi

θεωρειται το εκο1 μοτορσιπ?περιπου 3000 κορους?συγχρονο δεξαμενοπλοιο?

----------


## Leo

> θεωρειται το εκο1 μοτορσιπ?περιπου 3000 κορους?συγχρονο δεξαμενοπλοιο?


Καπετάνισσα, επειδή εδώ δεν έχουμε παρά 2 κατηγορίες, μότορσιπ και ποντοπόρα, έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει *εδώ* τι ανεβάζουμε στο συγκεκριμένο πόστ. 
Ελπίζω σας κάλυψα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Εγώ με αρκετές φωτο θα σας δείξω την κατασκευή του MT PYTHEAS που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου και ανοίκει στην εταιρεία PETROMARINER SHIPPING CPMPANY.Ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστο post αλλιώς σταματήστε με  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  γιατί θα κατέβουν στη πορεία καμιά 30+ φωτο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Προχώρα ! Γιατί είναι σχετικό με motorships...  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα πρώτος ο Thanasis89. Προχωρώ ακάθεκτος φίλε μου με τις επόμενες

----------


## pantelis2009

μερικές ακόμη απο το MT PYTHEAS

----------


## pantelis2009

βαρεθήκατε!!!! ή όχι ακόμη

----------


## Thanasis89

Πες μου τι ρωτάς τώρα ! Συνέχισε να χορτάσει το μάτι μας ! Αυτό Παντελή είναι δεξαμενόπλοιο κάτι σαν την πατέντα της Aegean, τον Μαίστρο ; Θα έχει δηλαδή και χώρο για φορτηγά ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέριση, έπιασε φωτιά ένα παλαιό Catamaran που ήταν πεταμένω στη Κυνοσούρα και πήγα να το δω. Φωτο απο τη φωτιά που μπορώ να ανεβάσω; και τώρα η συνέχεια απο το PYTHEAS

----------


## pantelis2009

και οι τελευταίες για τώρα. Μόλις ξανα τραβήξω θα ανεβάσω. Ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν μας κούρασες Παντελή ! Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες, χαίρομαι που φτιάχνουμε γενικά όλων των ειδών πλοία...  Τώρα για την φωτιά στο καταμαράν μπορείς να τις βάλεις στα "Ατυχήματα Πλοίων"...

----------


## pantelis2009

το έβαλα φίλε Thanasis89 στο Ατυχήματα ή βλάβες Ελληνικών πλοίων. Δες το

----------


## pantelis2009

καλημέρα σε όλους. Το MT PYTHEAS προχωρά και απ' ότι μου είπε ο κατασκευαστής θα μπει στο Γαλλικό νηογνώμονα. Μερικές φωτο απο τις 27/01/2010.  Στητελευταία φωτο δεν ξέρεις τι να θαυμάσεις. την όμορφη πλώρη του Παντοκράτωρ, ή τα 2 πλοία που κατασκευάζονται στου Κανέλλου!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

Αλιοs Ερμηs στην Κερκυρα, φωτογραφια απο την βεραντα μου

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία βεράντα φίλε CORFU. δεν θα βαριέσε ποτέ

----------


## axos

Το Μιχάλης και το Μαρίνα της HSL...

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος να μου πει που ανήκει το motorship IRINI?
(MMSI:237087500 & CALL SIGN:SV4194)
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Evia Island στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
Φωτο1 : Είσοδος στο λιμάνι
Φωτο2 : Κάνοντας μανούβρες για να δέσει.

----------


## Trakman

To Aquamarine αναχωρεί από το Ρίο!

Trakakis_P3058005.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους σας, το ΕΚΟ 2 στη Συρο
Αντίγραφο (2) από P2080029.JPG

----------


## Fido

Το Βασίλειος ΧVIII στον Ασπρόπυργο

----------


## Fido

Και δίπλα δίπλα το Aegean Rose μοιάζουν λίγο ο Δαυίδ με τον Γολιαθ αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι... :Very Happy: 

ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ XIV φούντο την δεξιά!!!!

Τώρα βέβαια...αυτή η δόλια η μπάριζα...ας μην πω τίποτε άλλο...

Κάποιος ανέφερε τον Προμηθέα. Όμορφος βάπορας...

Για το συγκεκριμένο έχω την αίσθηση ότι έπεσε θύμα πρόσκρουσης με απώλειες κιόλας τελευταία...μακάρι να κάνω λάθος και να είναι απλή συνωνυμία...:cry:

----------


## captain 83

Αναφέρεσε στο ίδιο πλοίο που ναυάγησε βόρεια της Αμοργού πέρνοντας μαζί του και τον άτυχο μάγειρα.

----------


## Fido

> Αναφέρεσε στο ίδιο πλοίο που ναυάγησε βόρεια της Αμοργού πέρνοντας μαζί του και τον άτυχο μάγειρα.


Δυστυχώς ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος, αλλά είπα να κρατήσω και μια πιθανότητα στις χίλιες, αν και μόλις πριν λίγο το επιβεβαίωσα κι εγώ...:cry::cry:

----------


## Fido

Να και το explorer II. Νομίζω ότι είναι ένα ζωντανό κομμάτι της ιστορίας. Ναυπηγηθέν το 1944...

----------


## DimitrisT

Seacement 1 στο λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## zozef

Η πρυμη του JET OIL
P3030025NA.JPG

----------


## Fido

Για την ακρίβεια μιλάμε για το ΤΖΕΤ XV, από τα πλέον κακάσχημα στην όψη βαπόρια-τα πλαϊνα sponsons-πλωτήρες-όπως θέλετε πείτε τα, σε κάνουν να απορείς για τη σχεδίαση του βαποριού. Επιπλέον για το μέγεθός του είναι και αρκετά ψηλό, υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν πρέπει να έχει το καλύτερο ταξίδεμα, αλλά αυτά είναι μόνο εικασίες... :Wink:

----------


## θανασης

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ,ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ 
ΜΕΡΙΚΕς ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ MOTOR SHIPS ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ

----------


## zozef

Το ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ στο λιμανι του Γαυριου ξεφορτωνει αδρανοι υλικα
P3070094NA.JPG
Η δε πρυμη του εχει κατι ξεχωριστο
P3080107NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι ξεχωριστό αυτό το νηολόγιο και όχι πολύ διαδεδομένο.

----------


## zozef

Δεν παει οπου κι οπου ,παει οπου *πρεπει!!!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Aegean II κατα την πετρέλευση του Παντοκράτωρ ανοικτά απο τα Σελήνια Σαλαμίνος στις 18/03/2010. Για όλους τους φίλους. 

AEGEAN II 02 18-03-2010.jpg

AEGEAN II 04 18-03-2010.jpg

AEGEAN II 05 18-03-2010.jpg

AEGEAN II 18-03-2010 02.jpg

----------


## Django

Και για να μη γκρινιάζουν οι συντοπίτες μου, ιδού το Ευστράτιος λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Νηολογίου του. Αφιερωμένη λοιπόν.   

ΥΓ: Leo, δεν πιστεύω να ήσουν πάλι Σύρο και να μην το πήρα χαμπάρι;

----------


## Nikos_V

> Και για να μη γκρινιάζουν οι συντοπίτες μου, ιδού το Ευστράτιος λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Νηολογίου του. Αφιερωμένη λοιπόν.   
> 
> ΥΓ: Leo, δεν πιστεύω να ήσουν πάλι Σύρο και να μην το πήρα χαμπάρι;


Εχεις κρυμενα στοιχεια εσυ και δεν μας τα εμφανιζεις :Very Happy:

----------


## Django

Δε λέω κουβέντα, κραταω κρυμμένα μυστικά και ντοκουμέντα!

Νίκο, αφού την ξέρεις την αδυναμία μου γι αυτά τα μικρά καραβάκια, δεν το κρύβω άλλωστε. Επί τη ευκαιρία, μια rather chaotic, φωτογραφία του 
Αγ. Γεώργιος Ι, να ξεφορτώνει στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης.

----------


## Leo

Μωρέ όχι μόνο μυστικά και ντοκουμέντα κρατάς, αλλά πολλά περισσότερα κρύβει αυτή φωτογραφία  :Wink: .

----------


## Django

Παρακαλώ κύριε moderator μιλήστε ανοιχτά. Τι ακριβώς εννοείτε; Μήπως μιλάτε καραβολατρικά, για τα βαπόρια που κρύβονται πίσω από το Αγ. Γεώργιος Ι ή υπονοείτε κάτι άλλο;  

ΥΓ: Btw, η φωτογραφία είναι καλοκαίρι του 2008.

----------


## Leo

Σ αυτό ακριβώς, αναφέρομαι στο πίσω από το πλωριό άλμπουρο του Αγ. Γεώργιος Ι  :Very Happy: , κύριε μέλος  :Razz: . Ρώτα τον Νίκο θα σου πει.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Σ αυτό ακριβώς, αναφέρομαι στο πίσω από το πλωριό άλμπουρο του Αγ. Γεώργιος Ι , κύριε μέλος . Ρώτα τον Νίκο θα σου πει.


Ο cpt λοιπον Διονυσακη αναφερετε στο πολυ γνωστο* Φ* στο φουγαρο του φορτηγου πλοιου στην δεξαμενη του Νεωριου :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον Πατραϊκό...

DSC06337.jpg

----------


## Django

Μάλλον σε αυτό εδώ το φρεσκοβαμμένο θα αναφέρεστε cpt. Leo! Και παρακαλώ, όχι μέλος! Τζόβενο. Κάνω τα πάντα 1 ½ χρόνο τώρα για να μην πάρω προαγωγή! 

 Sorryγια το offtopicαλλά κάποτε έπρεπε να τα πούμε αυτά τα πράγματα.

----------


## vinman

> Στον Πατραϊκό...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83486


*....εεεεεπ....που ήσουν εσύ και δεν σε είδα;*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83490

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

'Ενα μοναδικό motorship & με νηολόγιο Σύρου που ανήκει στην εταιρεία ΚΑPETANIKOLAS SHIPPING CO. με έδρα  την Λέρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Aegean Daisy περνώντας στις 17/03/2010 το στενό μεταξύ Φανερωμένης - Πάχης. Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του. 

AEGEAN DAISY 01 17-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τον φιλο Django το Δ/Ξ HELLAS. :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

PB230776.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

Ακομη δυο φωτογραφιες του *Ευστρατιος*.
Μια εν πλω

PA160119.JPG

Και μια στο λιμανι του νηολογιου του :Very Happy: 

PB130026.JPG
Για τον Django :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

H υδροφόρα Αίγινα ΙΙ την ώρα που περνά απο την δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. 

ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ II 01 09-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή το Πυθέας πως πάει ; Έχουμε νέα του ;

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σας ,αλλο ενα motorship στο λιμανι του Γαυριου
P3070048NA.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Στο Αργοστόλι

Palomino.jpg

----------


## zozef

Αυτο εδω παντως εκανε καλες διακοπες το Πασχα!!!!!!!!
P3060004NA.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84963

----------


## pantelis2009

.....και αυτό μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  

AEGEAN DAISY 01 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To εφοδιαστικό Χρυσάνθη την ώρα που φεύγει απο Σαντορίνη. ΓΙα όλους τους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΗ 01 16-04-2010.jpg

----------


## zozef

Το μικρο ΕΙΡΗΝΗ φορτωμενο αμμο αναχωρη απο την Παρο
P4010085NA.JPG
Η Παρος κανει εξαγωγη αδρανων υλικων

----------


## Natsios

Γεωργία Μ στο λιμάνι της Τηνου, καλοκάιρι  2009

DSC01019.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή είσοδος του Seacement I στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF4221.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Kilic 12 έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF4223.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Απιλιώτης έξω απο το λιμάνι της Νάχου, τραβηγμένο απο το Blue Star Paros στις 20/04/2010. :Razz:  

ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ 02 20-04-2010.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Jet XVII σήμερα το πρωί έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86489

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86490

----------


## Django

Το  Δημήτριος Φ. (νηολόγιο Βόλου) αποτελεί για εμένα τον ορισμό του μικρού όμορφου φορτηγού. Με τα καινούρια του χρώματα, πράσινο και μπεζ  πριν λίγες μέρες φεύγοντας από την Σύρο. Πρέπει να πλησιάζει τα 40 αν όχι, τα έχει σίγουρα πατήσει. Με γοητεύει ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός ότι σε αντίθεση με άλλα βορειοευρωπαϊκά κυρίως φορτηγά που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα διατηρεί ακόμη τις μπίγες του. Γνώριμη φιγούρα στα λιμάνια των νησιών τα τελευταία χρόνια μοναχοβάπορο μιας οικογενειακής εταιρίας. Ένα κομμάτι μιας εποχής που χάνεται. 

Καλοτάξιδο να είσαι Δημήτριος Φ., μικρέ μου ήρωα και πολλά χρόνια ακόμη μαζί μας. 

Η φωτογραφία είναι εξαιρετικά χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που μου έχουν αφιερώσει στο παρελθόν, στους συντοπίτες μου που ακόμα να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση και φυσικά σε όσους από εμάς αγαπάμε αυτά τα μη δημοφιλή πλοία.

----------


## Fido

Αν δε με απατά η μνημη μου αυτή η μπάριζα είναι το πετροϊλ Βεργίνα στον Ασπρόπυργο...Το ότι το καραβάκι έχει γίνει πλέον σαν περισπωμένη το προσπερνάμε και πάμε παρακάτω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 
Εικόνα0307+.jpg

----------


## Fido

Να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω γιατί τους χάσαμε...;;;;; :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Από το Ρέθυμνο τους χάσαμε... Παράλειψή μου... Με συγχωρείς...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Fido

:Very Happy:  :Razz:  Δεν πειράζει φίλε...πάντως είναι εξαιρετικά βαποράκια...Ο Ζέφυρος τώρα βλέπω έχει βάλει ρότα για Αμοργο!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ναι είναι, και μ' αρέσουν πολύ ! Αλλά απορώ γιατί έχω καιρό να τα δω και οι φωτογραφίες είναι κανά χρόνο πριν και δεδομένου ότι το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου είναι μονίμως άδειο κάθε καινούρια παρουσία κάνει την διαφορά !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το Απηλιώτης σε άλλη μία φωτο στη Νάξο στις 20/04/2010. Για σένα Thanasis89. :Wink:  

ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ 20-04-2010.jpg

----------


## Django

Έλα βρε Θανάση. Μη σκας. Εμείς είμαστε εδώ. 
 :Cool:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά ! Να ειστε καλά !  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## zozef

Καλο απογευμα σε ολους ,το Συρος και ο Κωνσταντινος στο λιμανι μας
nea 001NA.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το motorship Γεράσιμος στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF4396.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος για το αν ειναι το καταλληλο θεμα, το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ και το LINDOS στο λιμανι των Σπετσων...Εμαθα οτι και τα δυο πανε για διαλυση...

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Καπετάν Κομνηνός στη Χίο.
DSCF4490.jpg
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των motorship.

----------


## giannisk88

Καλημέρα σε όλη τη παρέα.
Το όμορφο λοιπόν αυτο σκαρί πρίν 3 μέρες στο Ηράκλειο.
Το "Michalis" λοιπόν ενώ ξεφόρτωναν κάτι τούβλα/μπλόκους από ότι μπόρεσα να διακρίνω
P5060057.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Aegean Breeze I

Trakakis_P5101025a.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μαιρούλα ,αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά
DSCF4925.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΙΣΣΥΡΟΣ στην Καλαμάτα, προχθεσινή φωτογραφία. Το 44χρονο βαπόρι πρέπει να είναι παροπλισμένο εκεί μιας και το είχα ξαναδεί στην ίδια θέση και πέρσι. Έχει και ένα χτυπηματάκι στην πλώρη του...

P6090165.jpg

P6090168.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Κάπτεν Βασίλης  στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF5392.jpg

DSCF5399.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Κυριακή αναχωρεί απο Πειραιά στις 16/06/2010.  :Razz:  

ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 01 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε και το ΚΥΘΝΟΣ στην Ηγουμενίτσα
έδωσε ''φαί'' στο ΒΑΠΟΡΑ και την έκανε !
P4010267.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Τσαμπουκαλεμένο το βλέπω...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ωραίος Νικόλα ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## noulos

> Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος για το αν ειναι το καταλληλο θεμα, το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ και το LINDOS στο λιμανι των Σπετσων...Εμαθα οτι και τα δυο πανε για διαλυση...


Υδροφόρες είναι;

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ναι φιλε μου σωστος  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία του 1986 στην Σκόπελο, εντόπισα και το μικρό μότορσιπ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ με τον κλασσικό γερανό στη μέση. 
Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω για αυτό το σκαρί;

ms skopelos 1986.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μιχάλης Τ στην ράδα της Χίου περιμένοντας να φύγει το Σησημεντ Ι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
DSCF6510.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ανεφοδιαστικό της EKO φεύγοντας από το Πατητήρι. (Ιουλιος 2010)

IMGP0100A.jpg

IMGP0102A.jpg

IMGP0103A.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ιούλιος 2010. Το IOANNA CHRISOULA στο Πατητήρι της Αλοννήσου.

IMGP0206A.jpg

IMGP0211A.jpg

IMGP0213A.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

M/S Korinthia στα Ίσθμια.....
DSCF4661.jpg

DSCF4663.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To JET XIV στις 29/07/2010 στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας άδειο με κατεύθυνση τον Ασπρόπυργο & το ΕΚΟ 4 γεμάτο πηγαίνοντας προς Πειραιά.  :Razz:  

JET XIV 01 29-07-2010.jpg

EKO 4 01 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την υδροφόρα Ευγενία (IMO 5355890) την είδαμε εδώ. Ας τη δούμε κι εδώ εν πλώ στο στενό Σπετσών κατευθυνόμενη προς τις Σπέτσες φορτωμένη με νερό για το νησί.
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1944 σαν παράκτιο πετρελειοφόρο το αμερικανικου στρατού. Έχει gt 495 και 1031 DWT, έχει μήκος ολικό (Loa) 55,6 m, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp) 53,3 m και πλάτος 9,1 m. Το διακριτικό κλήσης της είναι SV3789.
Eugenia.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Την υδροφόρα Ευγενία (IMO 5355890) την είδαμε εδώ. Ας τη δούμε κι εδώ εν πλώ στο στενό Σπετσών κατευθυνόμενη προς τις Σπέτσες φορτωμένη με νερό για το νησί.
> Κατασκευάστηκε το 1944 σαν παράκτιο πετρελειοφόρο το αμερικανικου στρατού. Έχει gt 495 και 1031 DWT, έχει μήκος ολικό (Loa) 55,6 m, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp) 53,3 m και πλάτος 9,1 m. Το διακριτικό κλήσης της είναι SV3789.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100602


Αυτή είναι να την δεις να ταξιδευει με λίγο κυμματισμό. Υποβρύχιο! :Smile: 
Μου θύμησε αυτή την μπαριζούλα που έδωσε νερό σε ένα Bulk carrier στον Πειραιά. Ήταν πατιμένη μέχρι την κουβερτα!

DSC01242.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλοι Παναγιώτης & Natsios. Ευχαριστούμε :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αυτή είναι να την δεις να ταξιδευει με λίγο κυμματισμό. Υποβρύχιο!


  Υποβρύχιο δεν λες τίποτα η πλάκα είναι να το βλέπεις απο μακριά με τα κιαλια βλέπεις μια πλώρη και ένα ακομοδέσιο. Και μάλιστα όπως μπορέις να δεις εδώ που διακρίνεται η γαρμμή φόρτωσης στη δεξιά πάντα έχει καταμετρηθέι για τόσο μικρό φριμπόαρντ (freeboard).
Διακρίνονται στη φωτογραφία και τα μπούνια στην πρύμη οπότε είναι φωρτωμένη κανα μέτρο κάτω από τα μπύνια :Very Happy: .

----------


## zozef

13/08 πρωι-πρωι το ΕΚΟ 2 στο πασατζερικο ντοκο!!
AAAAA 013NA.jpg
ο αλλος ηταν πιασμενος.

----------


## pantelis2009

To πετρελαιοφόρο *JET XIV* αφού περέδωσε καυσιμα εξέρχετε απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13/08/2010. χαρισμένες σε zozef, Παναγιώτης, Natsios, DimitrisT & τοξότης :Wink:  :Razz: . 

JET XIV 01 13-08-2010.jpg

JET XIV 02 13-08-2010.jpg

JET XIV 03 13-08-2010.jpg

JET XIV 04 13-08-2010.jpg

JET XIV 05 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή και ανταποδίδω.
Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Naftocement V από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους φίλους Παναγιώτης,zozef,natsios,Trakman
DSCF7373.jpg

----------


## zozef

Αυτες τις μερες εχουν την τιμητικη τους λογο της απεργιας των βυτιοφορων
kifissia 042NA.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το JET XVI έχει βάλει πλώρη για το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 13-09-2010. Χαρισμένη σε DimitrisT & zozef :Wink:  :Razz: . 

JET XVI 01 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

JET XV στα στενα της σαλαμινος το 2008

061.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ μολις εχει ερθει καινουργιο απο την κροατια αρχες του 2006

CARGO (64).JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

15/9 Το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος αναχωρεί απο τον Πειραιά
DSCF7661.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Υ/Φ Δήμητρα στις 06/09/2010 πηγαίνοντας γεμάτη στον Πόρο και στις 07/09/2010 φεύγοντας άδεια. Χαρισμένες σε DimitrisT, BEN BRUCE, zozef, Παναγιώτης, Natsios & τοξότης :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ 01 06-09-2010.jpg

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ 04 07-09-2010.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Αιγαίον ΙΙ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
DSCF7757.jpg
Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή και ανταποδίδω.αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Joyrider

To ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Γ σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο δίαυλο Περάματος.

----------


## DimitrisT

Αγία Κυριακή............
DSCF7736.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Προμηθέας...22/09/2010.* Χαρισμένη σε DimitrisT, Joyrider, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, leo85 & zozef. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ 01 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Very Happy:

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη του ΕΚΟ1 στη Κασο στις 27.8.2010.

EKO1 1 27.8.10.jpg

EKO1 2 27.8.10.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΚΟ 5 στις 20/09/2010 στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. Χαρισμένες σε DimitrisT, Joyrider, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, leo85,  helatros68 & zozef. :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΕΚΟ 5 01 20-09-2010.jpg

ΕΚΟ 5 02 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Το ΑΔΑΜΑΣ

Trakakis_PA016379.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Το ΑΔΑΜΑΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108704


Φανταστική εικόνα Γιώργο!!
Μοναδικά χρώματα!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Το ΑΔΑΜΑΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108704


ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ! :shock:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Υ/Δ Αίγινα ΙΙ  περνά απο Σαλαμίνα στις 27/09/2010. 

Υ-Δ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ 01 27-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Fido

Το Μιχάλης Τ φωτογραφημένο εν πλω με μας ξοπίσω του καθώς περνούσε από το ακρωτήριο Κόρακας στη Λέσβο. Τρέξαμε, λύσαμε,φύγαμε σα δαιμονισμένοι, κοπανηθήκαμε σαν τα χταπόδια αλλά το προλάβαμε τελικά!!:mrgreen:

Picture 114.jpg

Picture 110.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!
Τι μεταφέρει;




> Το ΑΔΑΜΑΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108704

----------


## Leo

Η υδροφόρα Λίνδος, σε μια σπίατζα της Ανατολικής Πελοπονήσου (λίτγο πριν την παραλία Τύρου), μόλις έδεσε και ετοιμάζεται αν ξεκινήσει την φόρτωση.


001DSCN2930.JPG

002DSCN2931.JPG

003DSCN2945.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο Trakman, Fido & Leo. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  
*Προμηθέας....22/09/2010* ανοικτά της Κυνόσουρας. χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Razz:  

ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ 02 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## captain 83

> Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!
> Τι μεταφέρει;


Χύμα τσιμέντο από της εγκαταστάσεις της ΑΓΕΤ Ηρακλής στην Αγριά Βόλου προς Θεσσαλονίκη, Ρίο, Δραπετσώνα, Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η υδροφόρα Λίνδος, σε μια σπίατζα της Ανατολικής Πελοπονήσου (λίτγο πριν την παραλία Τύρου), μόλις έδεσε και ετοιμάζεται αν ξεκινήσει την φόρτωση.
> 
> 
> 001DSCN2930.JPG
> 
> 002DSCN2931.JPG
> 
> 003DSCN2945.JPG


Ωστε εκeί φορτώνει...

Έχει κατασκευαστέι το 1974, έχει αριθμό IMO 7312610 και διακριτικό κλήσης SV8029. Έχει gt 499 και 1740 DWT. 
Ας τη δούμε να ξεφορτώνει στις Σπέτσες εδώ, όπως και στις φωτογραφίες παρακάτω από την προσέγγιση στις Σπέτσες και την ώρα του ξεφορτώματος (είναι η αριστερή η φορτωμένη)
Lindos.jpg

Lindos2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με την ευκαιρία ας βάλω άλλη μια φωτογραφία μιας άλλης υδροφόρας της περιοχής (έχω βάλει άλλη μία λίγο πιο πίσω εδώ) της Ευγενίας και μια και η προηγούμενη ήταν στην δυτική πλευρά του στενού Σπετσών ας τη δούμε και στην ανατολική μεριά να κατευθύνεται νότια (μάλλον προς τη Σπετσοπούλα).
Eugenia2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ!




> Χύμα τσιμέντο από της εγκαταστάσεις της ΑΓΕΤ Ηρακλής στην Αγριά Βόλου προς Θεσσαλονίκη, Ρίο, Δραπετσώνα, Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## north waves

17-10-2010 Τηνος

----------


## north waves

17-10-2010 Το ΕΚΟ 2 στο Γαυριο

----------


## vaggelis

Φυλλοι μου γιασας. Αν ξερη κανεις ενα μοτορσιπ ονοματη ΦΥΛΛΙΠΟΣ Κ ζακυνθινον σιμφεροντον τη απεγινε;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε και μια φοτο απο μενα αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του θεματος !!
Aegean Ace

----------


## Ellinis

> Φυλλοι μου γιασας. Αν ξερη κανεις ενα μοτορσιπ ονοματη ΦΥΛΛΙΠΟΣ Κ ζακυνθινον σιμφεροντον τη απεγινε;


Aν εννοείς αυτό, διαλύθηκε το 2007 στην Τουρκία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Velopoula....στις 19/10/2010* συνοδεία 3ον P/K στα στενά της Σαλαμίνας. Χαρισμένες σε Ellinis, IONIAN STAR, Appia_1978, Παναγιώτης, vaggelis, north waves, captain 83 και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  :Razz: . 


VELOPOULA 02 19-10-2010.jpg

VELOPOULA 03 19-10-2010.jpg

VELOPOULA 05 19-10-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη για την αφιερωση.Οριστε και μια φοτο για σενα !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ωράιες φωτογραφίες Παντελή και σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση...
 Όμως το Velopoula με 66.895 DWT σίγουρα δεν το λες μοτορσιπάκι. Γενικά μότορσιπ όπως λέμε τα ακτοπλοϊκά φορτηγά και πετρελαιοφόρα πλοία θεωρούνται τα φορτηγά και μικρά πετρελαιοφόρα κάτω από 4.500 DWT, το  Velopoula είανι ένα PANAMAX γκαζάδικο.

----------


## zamas

*ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙΙ - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 20/10/2010*
PA201410.jpg
*Λίγο μετα* τον ανεφοδιασμο του κρουαζιεροπλοιου MINERVA με καυσημα.
*Χαρακτηριστικα θυμαμε* πληρωμα του Μυτιληνη *βγηκε εξω απο το καραβι* να δει απο που ερχετε ο καπνος !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vaggelis

Ευχαριστο πολλι φιλλε Εllinis το ειχε καποιος ζακυνθινος επηχ/τιας με λατομια. Επιασε φωτια στο περαμα. Επισης ειχε και ενα γκαζαδικακι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Ι.

----------


## zozef

Σημερα εορταζει, και ειχε την τυχη να ξεφορτωνει πολιτικους σε παλετες(κοινος τουβλα)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
paros 049NA.jpg
Το πλοιο αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι σχολειο για την κουβερτα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο Explorer II στις 27/10/2010 στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

EXPLORER II 01 27-10-2010.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

*Το ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΙΙΙ κάτω από τις ακτίνες της Α**νατολής...* 
*Για όλους τους ναυτικούς μας..!* 

DSCN8937.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Eνα τσιμενταδικο περναει μπροστα απο εμας !! (ημουν πανω στο Πρωτοπορος IV)
IMG_2276.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το alfa dragon εξω απο το λιαμανι της Κυλληνης !!!
Η φοτο αφιερωμενη στους gamemaniac και pantelis2009 !!!
IMG_2074.JPG

----------


## zozef

> *Το ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΙΙΙ κάτω από τις ακτίνες της Α**νατολής...* 
> *Για όλους τους ναυτικούς μας..!* 
> 
> DSCN8937.jpg


Πολυ καλο το οραμα του φωτογραφου!

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Kύθνος στις......03/08/2010* στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. 

ΚΥΘΝΟΣ 01 03-08-2010.jpg
Χαρισμένη σε IONIAN STAR, zozef, mike_rodos & Παναγιώτης :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Να σαι καλα,ωραια φοτο..!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

*Eviacement I στη Ρόδο.! 

*DSCN9204.jpg

*Για τον φίλο pantelis2009*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε mike_rodos και ανταποδίδω. 
MICHALIS...στις 26/07/2009 στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

MICHALIS 01 26-07-2009.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το m/s Naftilos στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF8231.jpg

DSCF8232.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στουσ φίλους mike rodos,pantelis2009 και στουσ φίλους του θέματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DimitrisT, το πλοίο φαίνετε καλά συντηρημένο, και ανταποδίδω :Wink:  :Razz: .

NAFTOCEMENT XI 01 12-11-2010.jpg
*NAFTOCEMENT XI....12/11/2010 στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο ECO V στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας στις 19/11/2010. 
Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, vinman, Tasos@@@,  Παναγιώτης, Ιθάκη, DimitrisT, mike_rodos, IONIAN STAR, zozef και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink: .

ECO V 01 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη και ανταποδιδω !!!!
IMG_2199.JPG
Vassilios XIX

----------


## Fido

> Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη και ανταποδιδω !!!!
> IMG_2199.JPG
> Vassilios XIX


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, επίτρεψέ μου μόνο να κάνω μια μικρή διόρθωση: αυτό είναι το VASSILIOS XVIII, πολύ καλό σκαρί, νορβηγέζικο, το οποίο μας αφησε πρόσφατα αφού πουλήθηκε και σήκωσε σημαία Τονγκο... :Sad: 
Το ΧΙΧ είναι γιαπωνέζικο, λίγο πιο μικρό!
Πάντως εξαιρετική η λήψη σου! :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, επίτρεψέ μου μόνο να κάνω μια μικρή διόρθωση: αυτό είναι το VASSILIOS XVIII, πολύ καλό σκαρί, νορβηγέζικο, το οποίο μας αφησε πρόσφατα αφού πουλήθηκε και σήκωσε σημαία Τονγκο...
> Το ΧΙΧ είναι γιαπωνέζικο, λίγο πιο μικρό!
> Πάντως εξαιρετική η λήψη σου!


Σ' ευχαριστω φιλε μου για τα καλα σου λογια  :Wink: .
Δικαιο εχεις το VASSILIOS XVIII ειναι !!!!(Συγνωμη για το λαθος μου !!:sad :Smile:

----------


## Fido

Δεν πειράζει φίλε μου! Μιας και απαθανάτισες το XVIII να προσθέσω κι εγώ μια από την πλακέτα των ναυπηγείων που βρίσκεται στην κουβέρτα, ακριβώς στο κομοδέσιο... :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Εικόνα0088.jpg

----------


## zozef

Πραγματικα δεν ξερω που παει αυτο το θεμα! Το βαρκακι ειναι περιπου 1,80m με1,90m μπορει και λιγο μικροτερο!!!!!!
gigi 006NA.jpg
Ο κυριος ψαρευει μπαρκαρολα!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το LINA - K στο Ναυπλιο χαρισμενη στους gamemaniac,pantelis2009,f/b delfini και σε ολους τους φιλους του θεματος !!  :Wink: 
IMG_2678.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Eviacement I στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSC_0231.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το φορτηγό Asvira με σημαία Valletta και ΙΜΟ ΝΟ 9359210 περνά τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου με τη βοήθεια του P/K Τρίτων στις 20/01/2011. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink: .

ASVIRA 04 20-01-2011.jpg

----------


## captain 83

> Το Ευαγγελίστρια Σκοπέλου και ένα άλλο (δε φαινοταν το όνομα) στη Σκόπελο από το Ηighspeed 1Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63735
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63737
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63738


Το κόκκινο είναι το ΙΩΑΝΝΑ ΧΡΥΣΟΥΛΑ πρώην ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το φορτηγό Asvira με σημαία Valletta και ΙΜΟ ΝΟ 9359210 περνά τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου με τη βοήθεια του P/K Τρίτων στις 20/01/2011. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> ASVIRA 04 20-01-2011.jpg


Προφανως με σημαία Μάλτας και λιμάνι νηολόγησης τη Βαλέτα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο Παναγιώτη, δεν ξέρω τι σκεφτόμουν και το έγραψα έτσι.
Οι 2 επόμενες χαρισμένες σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink: 


ASVIRA 08 20-01-2011.jpgASVIRA 11 20-01-2011.jpg

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85452
Tα motorships *ΚΑΛΥΨΩ*,*ΚΑΛΥΨΩ I* & *ΕΙΡΗΝΗ* ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρεία?Γιατί έχουν ίδια τσιμινιέρα με χρώμα μπλε & άσπρο.

----------


## JOINER

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85452
> Tα motorships *ΚΑΛΥΨΩ*,*ΚΑΛΥΨΩ I* & *ΕΙΡΗΝΗ* ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρεία?Γιατί έχουν ίδια τσιμινιέρα με χρώμα μπλε & άσπρο.


ΣΩΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΑΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ MOTORSHIPS ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ....................................
ΕΔΩ ΤΟ Μ/V EVIA ISLAND ΜΕ ΝΗΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ
ΠΗΓΗ:SHIPSPOTTING

----------


## Fido

H Η πλώρη του AKTEA OSRV της ΕΜSA,  ένα βαποράκι το οποίο δεν το συναντώ συχνά! 




Εικόνα0034.jpg

----------


## Eng

Παντως τα Motorships ηταν αυτα που στηριξαν την οικονομια αλλα και την Ναυτιλια κατα τη μεταπολεμικη περιοδο. Ακουραστοι εργατες και για μενα θα ελεγα και μεταγενεστεροι απογονοι των Liberties.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το ANASTASIA III διασχιζει τον ισθμο της Κορινθου.Η φοτο χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του θεματος !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_3441.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NAXOS EXPRESS στις  24-01-2011 όταν τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Razz: .


NAXOS EXPRESS 01 24-01-2011.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καπεταν Κομνηνός στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένο στους φίλους του θέματος.
DSC_0577.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Aegean Orion στην Ραφήνα στις 29/7/2010. Αφιερωμένη σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249, pantelis2009, nkr.
aegean orion.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Aegean Orion στην Ραφήνα στις 29/7/2010. Αφιερωμένη σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249, pantelis2009, nkr.
> aegean orion.jpg


 Eυχαριστώ φίλε Κωστάκη και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 
ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ.......31-01-2011.


ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ 01 31-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μότορσιπς AFROS IV στις 14-04-2011 ενώ έτοιμάζεται μα βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Eng, Παναγιώτης, Κωστάκης, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, DimitrisT, IONIAN STAR, Fido, JOINER, SUPERFERRY II και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος. :Wink:  :Razz: 


AFROS IV 01 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 02 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 03 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 04 14-04-2011.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Το μότορσιπς AFROS IV στις 14-04-2011 ενώ έτοιμάζεται μα βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
> Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Eng, Παναγιώτης, Κωστάκης, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, DimitrisT, IONIAN STAR, Fido, JOINER, SUPERFERRY II και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> 
> AFROS IV 01 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 02 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 03 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 04 14-04-2011.jpg


Ευχαριστω φιλε Παντελη,το πλοιο αυτο το ειχα δει το καλοκαιρι στην Κυλληνη !!
Η επομενη φοτο για σενα και για οσους προαναφερεις !!!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2883.JPG
JET XV

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Το μότορσιπς AFROS IV στις 14-04-2011 ενώ έτοιμάζεται μα βγεί για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
> Χαρισμένες σε polykas, Eng, Παναγιώτης, Κωστάκης, rafina-lines, giorgos_249, DimitrisT, IONIAN STAR, Fido, JOINER, SUPERFERRY II και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> 
> AFROS IV 01 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 02 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 03 14-04-2011.jpgAFROS IV 04 14-04-2011.jpg


 Πολύ ωραίες! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## Fido

Εικόνα0194.jpg

Ο ψηλός ψηλός Προμηθέας εν ώρα φόρτωσης!
Αφιερωμένο στους Ionian Star, Pantelis 2009, αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους!

----------


## Fido

Να βγει καράβι στη στεριά, δε γίνεται...Νομίζετε! :Very Happy:  Η Μεθώνη, στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα έχει άλλη άποψη!! :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμένο στους προαναφερόμενους αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους!


05062010140.jpg05062010141.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Η πανέμορφη Ιωάννα, μπαίνοντας στον κόλπο του Αργοστολίου:

Johanna_01.12.12_Kefallonia.JPG

----------


## FONIADAKIS

πραγματικα ομορφη!!

----------


## vaggelis

ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΤΑΙ Η JOHANNA.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ASVIRA στις 20-01-2011 περνόντας τον Ισθμό.

ASVIRA 09 20-01-2011.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ο Απηλιώτης σε ένα ακόμη ταξίδι του τον Αυγουστο που μας πέρασε.

DSC_0589.JPG

----------


## leo85

LPG MELINA εχθές το πρωί στην δίαυλο.

LPG MELINA 30-12-2012.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Ζεφυρος στην Συρο τον περασμενο Ιουνιο !!
000_0004.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το ΤΖΕΤ XV σήμερα στην δίαυλο.

ΤΖΕΤ XV 2-01-2013.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Τουρκικό EDΑRTE στον Ισθμό

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία καφετέρια για παρεούλα, κουβέντα και φωτο........αρκεί να σταθείς τυχερός, όπως εσύ. Ωραία φωτο.

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Τουρκικό EDΑRTE στον Ισθμό


Kαμμια θέση εργασίας κεί μέσα ρε παιδιά δεν υπάρχει???

----------


## opelmanos

Το μότορσιπ Μιχάλης στην Σαλαμίνα στις 4-1-2013
Για το φίλο Παντελή :Single Eye:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ωραία καφετέρια για παρεούλα, κουβέντα και φωτο........αρκεί να σταθείς τυχερός, όπως εσύ. Ωραία φωτο.


  Φίλε Παντελή , από  αυτή την καφετέρια , κάποια άλλη φορά , είδα κάτι που αν μου το έλεγαν δε θα το πίστευα. Πέταξε ο σερβιτόρος από διπλανό τραπέζι την *αγγουροντοματοσαλάτα* που είχε μείνει στη θάλασσα και οι κέφαλοι έκαναν σαν παλαβοί , εξαφανίσθηκε σε δευτερόλεπτα, τέτοιο πράγμα δεν είχα ξαναδεί. Επίσης είδα και κάτι άλλο , με το ανέβασμα της γέφυρας έτρεξε κάποιος .....έσκυψε μέσα σε αυτή και σηκώθηκε με 2 κεφαλόπουλα τουλάχιστο 1/2 κιλό το καθένα

----------


## kalypso

μία πρυμναία και μία πλωράτη από το μότορσιπ Μιχαήλ στη Σαλαμίνα στις 4/1/2013....
P1045175.jpgP1045176.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Η μια φωτό καλύτερη απ[ο την άλλη ..Τι ωραία που περάσαμε  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η μια φωτό καλύτερη απ[ο την άλλη ..Τι ωραία που περάσαμε


Ναι αλλά δεν στείλατε ένα ΠΜ να σας δώ και γω. Ελπίζω την άλλη φορά να το κάνετε.  :Fat: 
Φίλε Τοξότη το θέμα με τα ψάρια στο ανέβασμα της γέφυρας το έχω δει πολλές φορές.

----------


## gioannis13

> Το Τουρκικό EDΑRTE στον Ισθμό


 .....Αλβανικό..........

----------


## opelmanos

> Ναι αλλά δεν στείλατε ένα ΠΜ να σας δώ και γω. Ελπίζω την άλλη φορά να το κάνετε. 
> Δύσκολα αλλα θα προσπαθήσουμε.


Η συνέχεια της προηγούμενης φωτό για σένα  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όλη την παρέα.
RAY G στις 29-10-2012 ενώ περνά ανάμεσα Κυνόσουρα - Πέραμα.

RAY G 01 29-10-2012.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Το μότορσιπ Μιχάλης στο Πέραμα Γέρας στις 09-11-2012

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το μοτορσιπ Ελενι Κ στις 23/2/2012 στην Ελευσινα και πισω του ενα πλοιο που δεν υπαρχει πια..!!
IMG_8673.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Sekavin
 Έξω από τη Σύρο 29-12-2012 
DSC_0084.JPG

----------


## zozef

Μεσοπελαγα κατω απο την Συρο.
IMG_1486NA.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το motorship ΝΑΟΥΣΑ στις 14-12-2012 δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο της Κυνόσουρας.

ΝΑΟΥΣΑ 01 14-12-2012.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας,ΕΚΟ 1 στις 27/01/12 στο λιμανι της Τηνου
IMG_2012NA.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη!

----------


## Trakman

Amethyst στο Ρίο.

Trakakis_IMG_2683b.jpg

----------


## zozef

> Amethyst στο Ρίο.
> 
> Trakakis_IMG_2683b.jpg


Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,Γιωργο οπως λεει και το τραγουδι τα λογια ειναι περιτααααααα!!!!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ zozef! Αυτή για σένα και τους TSS APOLLON και pantelis2009.

Trakakis_IMG_2675.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εδω  φιλε Γιωργη δεν θα σχολιασω!!! απλα μοναχα θα θαυμασω!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και να θέλεις να πεις κάτι για αυτή τη φωτο.............δεν αρθρώνεις λέξη.

----------


## Apostolos

Δάφνη αφήνοντας πίσω τον όρμω Σούδας πρίν 6 χρόνια

dafni.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το JET XV όταν στις 02-01-2013 περνούσε τη δίαυλο προς Ελευσίνα.

JET XV 14 02-01-2013.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Απηλιώτης και Aktea Οsrv στους Αγ. Θεοδώρους 

sk029.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας,το SEKAVIN  και λοφος της Απανω χωρας.
IMG_7145NA.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλησπερα σε ολους σας,το SEKAVIN  και λοφος της Απανω χωρας.
> IMG_7145NA.JPG



Yπέροχη φωτογραφία!

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα στις και στους εορταζοντες,το 1 και το 2 χθες στη Συρο..
IMG_7311 - NA.JPG

----------


## vaggelis

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΟΡΣΙΠ  ΠΡΩΙΝ ΑΛΙΑΝΘΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ  ΦΡΕΣΚΟΒΑΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΝΕΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ  ΟΛΓΑ Μ.  ΑΛΑΞΕ ΠΛΟΙΩΚΤΙΤΗ;

----------


## seaways_lover

Το "Ετζίαν Μπρηζ 1" στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας. 18/4/2013

CIMG0426.jpg

----------


## leo85

Στης 5-4-2013 πριν μπή στην Δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη, και στης 11-4-2013 όταν βγηκε από την δεξαμενή οπού έλαμπε. :Fat: 

ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΧΙΙ 5-04-2013 01.gif ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΧΙΙ 11-04-2013 02.gif

----------


## seaways_lover

> Στης 5-4-2013 πριν μπή στην Δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη, και στης 11-4-2013 όταν βγηκε από την δεξαμενή οπού έλαμπε.
> 
> ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΧΙΙ 5-04-2013 01.gif ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΧΙΙ 11-04-2013 02.gif


Κουκλί και πολύ όμορφη γωνία λήψης!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΚΟ 2 στις 22-05-2013 σε δύο πόζες του, περνόντας τη δίαυλο με άγνωστο προορισμό.

ΕΚΟ 2 04 22-05-2013.jpgΕΚΟ 2 05 22-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN ACE όταν στις 11-04-2013 είχε τελειώσει με την πετρέλευση του Blue Star 1.

AEGEAN ACE 06 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## evaggelos

φιλοι μου αν ξερη καποιοσ το φορτιγο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ ειρθε σημερα το προτο του ταξιδη στην κεφαλονια μετα απο επισκευη στο περαμα αλαγη ονοματος  ποιος το αγορασε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Κ_ σύμφωνα με το equasis ανήκει από τον _Φεβρουάριο 2013_ στην εταιρεία _Parma Navigation_, η οποία εμφανίζεται με έδρα την Αίγινα.

Κατασκευασμένο το _1975_ στη Γερμανία, με πρώτο του όνομα το UME και αμέσως προηγούμενο (από το σημερινό) το RANAFJORD. Έχει _ΙΜΟ 7431662_.

ShipSpotting.com

© Tomas &#216;stberg- Jacobsen

----------


## Appia_1978

Υποθέτω, πως είναι της ίδιας εταιρείας με τα Ελένη Κ, Κ ΙΙ, κτλ. (Kagiafas Marine Co).

----------


## pantelis2009

Το JET XVI  εχθές επιστρέφοντας απο τη ράδα που είχε πάει για τροφοδοσία, περνόντας ανάμεσα Κυνόσουρα-Ψυτάλλεια.

JET XVI 11 17-06-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πετρελαιοφόρο Μαντουδι όταν έκανε ανάποδα  από το Louis Olimpic. 


MANTOYDI 17-06-2013 01.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΒΥΡΩΝ  δίπλα από ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗ ΣΟΣ στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιοτάκη.

ΒΥΡΩΝ  21-06-2013.gif

----------


## SteliosK

To Σεκαβιν στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους

DSC_0003.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ALFA SEA όταν στις 21-06-2013 περνούσε τη δίαυλο, με φόντο τη δεξαμενή του Περάματος και το Ιεράπετρα.

ALFA SEA 05 21-06-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Μπούλης ΙΙ στης 3-07-2013 όταν το τράβαγε το ρυμουλκό Αιγαίον Πέλαγος για να τα πάει για σκράπ πλέον.

Μπουλης 3-07-2013 01.gif

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το Μπούλης ΙΙ στης 3-07-2013 όταν το τράβαγε το ρυμουλκό Αιγαίον Πέλαγος για να τα πάει για σκράπ πλέον.
> 
> Μπουλης 3-07-2013 01.gif


Μεγάλη η ζημιά φίλε μου....

----------


## SteliosK

Ο Απηλιώτης στη ράδα των Αγ.Θεοδώρων 

DSC_0037.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το μικρο Φ/Γ Corvus στους Αγ.Θεοδωρους φωτογραφιμενο απο την παλια εθνικη οδο.
115_1985.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το εφοδιαστικό _ΑΡΧΩΝ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ_ της ΕΚΟ, κατασκευασμένο το _1962_ στη Γερμανία ως BURGUNDY με _ΙΜΟ 5055531_, που βρίσκεται τους τελευταίους μήνες στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή του Περάματος, έχει πρόσφατα μετονομαστεί σε _AKPAKPA_ (διαβάζεται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες !!!) με νέα σημαία Togo (από Ελληνική).

07.jpg

Δίπλα του και για το ίδιο περίπου χρονικό διάστημα, βρίσκεται το πρώην Κυπριακό εφοδιαστικό _ISLAND MARINER_, κατασκευασμένο το _1968_ στη Βρετανία ως PANDO με _ΙΜΟ 6800024_. Έχει επίσης πρόσφατα μετονομαστεί σε _OKOBIA_, επίσης με νέα σημαία Togo (από Κυπριακή). 

08.jpg

Υποθέτω ότι και τα δύο προορίζονται για κάποια χώρα της Αφρικής, ίσως την Νιγηρία, όπου να σημειώσουμε ότι έχουν πουληθεί πολλά πρώην "δικά μας" εφοδιαστικά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS ενα πανεμορφο SD 14 στο περαμα το 2006

CARGO (76).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα πολυ ομορφο παλιο βαπορι, ενας αφανης ηρωας του Αιγαιου στην πανεμορφη Δονουσα το πρωι της 13/7/2013. Νησι και πλοιο δενουν υπεροχα. Σκαρι του 1968 με 78 μετρα μηκος και 12 πλατος συμφωνα με το marinetraffic. Απ'οτι ειδα σε φωτογραφιες του τελευταιου εχει δυο προπελες και δυο τιμονια!!!


Παραθετω τρεις φωτογραφιες, η τελευταια πανω απο το ΜΕΓΑ Σκοπελιτη.

Olympic_Donousa_13_7_2013.JPG Olympic_Donousa_13_7_2013_2.JPG Olympic_Donousa_13_7_2013_3.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146770ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ,ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ κ μιά μπάριζα του Διαμαντή, αμερικανικής κατασκευής του Β' Π.Π. Την αναγνωρίζει κανείς;





> Πρέπει να είναι του ίδιου τύπου με την υδροφόρα ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ.





> Είναι το ΤΕΡΕΖΑ του Διαμαντή (Ελληνική  Δεξαμενοπλοϊα) κ ο φίλος Εllinis με πληροφόρησε ότι από το 1993 είναι η  γνωστή Y/Φ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ. Σαν πολεμικοκαραβολάτρης ψάχνω κ το νούμερο που είχε  στο Αμερικάνικο ΠΝ.
> Ίσως κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να βοηθήσει.





> Mάλιστα, ήταν Υ68 γιά τον αμερικανικό  στρατό. Αυτά στο ναυτικό ήταν ΥΟ=πετρελαιοφόρο λιμένος,ΥΟG βενζινοφόρο  λιμένος όπου G= Gasoline.


Η υδροφόρα _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ_ σε χθεσινές φωτό από το λιμάνι των Σπετσών. Εβδομηντάχρονο πλοίο που δουλεύει ακόμα ακατάπαυστα στον Αργοσαρωνικό μεταφέροντας νερό προς Σπέτσες και Ύδρα. Κατασκευής _1944_ στη Νέα Υόρκη (Odenbach Shipbuilding - Rochester NY) ως _Υ 68_ και μετέπειτα _ΤΕΡΕΖΑ_ έως το 1993 όπως αναφέρεται και στα παραπάνω ποστ. Φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 1312 και IMO 5355890.

12.jpg___13.jpg
_Σπέτσες -_ _11/08/2013_

Το αδελφό πλοίο του ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ, το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ που δουλεύει επίσης στον Αργοσαρωνικό στα ίδια μέρη και διαδρομές, σε χθεσινή φωτό από την Ύδρα. Κατασκευής _1943_ στη Νέα Υόρκη ως _Υ 12_ στα ίδια ναυπηγεία με το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ. Μετέπειτα ονόματα τα _ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ_ (1960) και _ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ_ (1963) ενώ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ το 1985. Φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 1819 και IMO 5224546.

14.jpg
_Ύδρα - 11/08/2013_

Το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη με τα προαναφερόμενα. Κατασκευής _1968_ στην Ιαπωνία (IS Shipyard - Imabari), φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 9048 και ΙΜΟ 6816334. Προηγούμενο όνομα το _ΠΑΤΜΟΣ_ πιθανότατα μέχρι το 1997. To _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ είχε μισοβυθιστεί πέρυσι τον Μάιο (31/05/2012) στο Κρυονέρι Αρκαδίας όπου ανεφοδιάζονται τα πλοία που μεταφέρουν νερό στις Σπέτσες. Προφανώς ανελκύστηκε, ρυμουλκήθηκε και χθες το είδα δεμένο και παροπλισμένο στο παλιό λιμάνι των Σπετσών, δίπλα στο επίσης παροπλισμένο _ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ_ (1968, ΙΜΟ 6816384, Ν.Π. 10046).

15.jpg
_Σπέτσες -_ _11/08/2013_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που το έφερε η κουβέντα ας δούμε την υδροφόρα Ευγενία εν πλω, για να συμπληρώσουμε την ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση τλου προηγούμενου μηνύματος.



> Με την ευκαιρία ας βάλω άλλη μια φωτογραφία μιας άλλης υδροφόρας της περιοχής (έχω βάλει άλλη μία λίγο πιο πίσω εδώ) της Ευγενίας και μια και η προηγούμενη ήταν στην δυτική πλευρά του στενού Σπετσών ας τη δούμε και στην ανατολική μεριά να κατευθύνεται νότια (μάλλον προς τη Σπετσοπούλα).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110003





> Την υδροφόρα Ευγενία (IMO 5355890) την είδαμε εδώ. Ας τη δούμε κι εδώ εν πλώ στο στενό Σπετσών κατευθυνόμενη προς τις Σπέτσες φορτωμένη με νερό για το νησί.
> Κατασκευάστηκε το 1944 σαν παράκτιο πετρελειοφόρο το αμερικανικου στρατού. Έχει gt 495 και 1031 DWT, έχει μήκος ολικό (Loa) 55,6 m, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp) 53,3 m και πλάτος 9,1 m. Το διακριτικό κλήσης της είναι SV3789.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100602

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η παλιά υδροφόρα του Αργοσαρωνικού _ΥΔΡΑ_ που πολλές φορές έχουμε δει _σε αυτή την καρτ ποστάλ_, αλλά όπως είναι ...φυσικό πέρναγε απαρατήρητη μπροστά στα κρουαζιερόπλοια της εποχής (κάπου ανάμεσα στα 1977 - 1983). Να μεγενθύνουμε λίγο την φωτό,

04.jpg

και να δούμε το πλοίο σε μία ακόμα φωτό από το shipspotting, και πάλι στην Ύδρα τον Μάιο 1977.

ShipSpotting.com

© Peter Vercruijsse

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιο στοιχείο για το _ΥΔΡΑ_ (έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο). Να προσθέσω ακόμα ότι το _1984_ κατασκευάστηκε στο Πέραμα στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΣ-Φιλίππου, άλλη μία υδροφόρα με το όνομα _ΥΔΡΑ ΙΙ_ η οποία προφανώς δούλεψε επίσης στην Ύδρα για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα. Το _ΥΔΡΑ ΙΙ_ φέρει ΙΜΟ _8213354_, και στις βάσεις δεδομένων πλοίων το βρίσκουμε ενεργό μέχρι και τις μέρες μας με το ίδιο όνομα, και με πλοιοκτήτρια "εταιρεία" την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση - Δήμο Ύδρας. Οφείλω πάντως να ομολογήσω ότι τα όποια χρόνια τραβάω φωτογραφίες πλοία στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά, δεν έτυχε να δω πουθενά ούτε το _ΥΔΡΑ ΙΙ_ ούτε (πολύ περισσότερο) το πρώτο _ΥΔΡΑ_. Κάθε πληροφορία λοιπόν για τα δύο πλοία είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πριν από λίγο έφτασε στο Αργοστόλι το Olga M. Ξέρεις κανείς σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκει;

----------


## captain 83

Είναι το παλιό ΑΛΙAΝΘΟΣ και ανήκει στην ALIANTHOS SHIPPING Co.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ. Δηλαδή άλλαξε μόνο όνομα, όχι εταιρεία. Παράξενο δεν είναι;

----------


## aegean heaven cpt

Ξερι κανεις για το μικρο γκαζαδικω ΠΥΘΕΑΣ που ειναι. (και αν ηπαρχι πρωσφατη φωτο του πλοιου)

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σε ευχαριστώ. Δηλαδή άλλαξε μόνο όνομα, όχι εταιρεία. Παράξενο δεν είναι;


¶ν γνωρίζω καλά το OLGA M το είχε συνεταιρικά με κάποιον αυτός που έχει και το AGIOS RAFAIL (επώνυμο Συριανός-καταγωγή Μυτιληνιός).Χωρίσανε μου φαίνεται και κράτησε ο ένας το OLGA M πρώην ALIANTHOS  και ο άλλος το AGIOS RAFAIL.Πάντως πάνε καλά και τα δυό βαποράκια,τα βλέπω συνέχεια αλωνίζουν στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MYROVLITIS .jpg O ΜΥΡΟΒΛΗΤΗΣ μπαίνοντας στην Χίο γύρω στο 78-79. Ήταν από μιά σειρά μότορσιπς κατασκευής Ανατ. Γερμανίας κ δεν ξέρω αν ήλθαν άλλα αδελφάκια του στην Ελλάδα.Γιά κάποια χρόνια το έβλεπα στο Κερατσίνι κ στη Χίο. Ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα γιά αυτό όπως κ γιά την τύχη του;

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1955 στα Peene-Werft του Wolgast (όπου στο κέρατο είναι αυτό) ως GREIFSWALD για τη "Deutsche Seereederei Rostock". 50 μέτρα βαποράκι και 434 κόχ. Νομίζω υπήρχε - υπάρχει; κάποια διαφοροποιήση για τα σκάφη κάτω των 500 κοχ.
Πήρε διαδοχικά τα παρακάτω ονόματα
1973 GREI προφανώς για την μεταπώληση και αμέσως μετά ΓIANNΗΣ - 
1974 MYROVLITIS για τον  P.Myrintzos & Co και από το 1989 πέρασε στον Filaditis Nikolaos Myrina Lemnou 
1996 JANET V υπό σημαία Μπελίζ
Και το 2000 ξανά το αρχικό! GREIFSWALD
Διαγράφηκε το 2005-06 οπότε υποψιάζομαι οτι κάπου τότε διαλύθηκε...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1955 στα Peene-Werft του Wolgast (όπου στο κέρατο είναι αυτό) ως GREIFSWALD για τη "Deutsche Seereederei Rostock". 50 μέτρα βαποράκι και 434 κόχ. Νομίζω υπήρχε - υπάρχει; κάποια διαφοροποιήση για τα σκάφη κάτω των 500 κοχ.
> Πήρε διαδοχικά τα παρακάτω ονόματα
> 1973 GREI προφανώς για την μεταπώληση και αμέσως μετά ΓIANNΗΣ - 
> 1974 MYROVLITIS για τον P.Myrintzos & Co και από το 1989 πέρασε στον Filaditis Nikolaos Myrina Lemnou 
> 1996 JANET V υπό σημαία Μπελίζ
> Και το 2000 ξανά το αρχικό! GREIFSWALD
> Διαγράφηκε το 2005-06 οπότε υποψιάζομαι οτι κάπου τότε διαλύθηκε...


Eυχαριστώ,είναι προς τα σύνορα με την Πολωνία. Τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι έγραφε GREIFSWALD με τεράστια κολλητά γράμματα. Η DSR πρακτορευόταν εδώ από την ΔΕΛΠΑ που λέγαμε.
Σημαία Μπελίζ  σε m/s "μυρίζει"  τσιγαράδικο.
Το θυμάμαι κάποτε παρατημένο κοντά στου Σάββα.
Αλλά γιατί ξανά GREIFSWALD;; Λες να το ξαναπήραν στη Γερμανία γιά μουσείο;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> 50 μέτρα βαποράκι και 434 κόχ. Νομίζω υπήρχε - υπάρχει; κάποια διαφοροποιήση για τα σκάφη κάτω των 500 κοχ.


Ναι στα βαπόρια κάτω από 500 κόρους δεν είχε εφαρμογή η SOLAS του 1948 που ισχυε όταν φτιαχτηκε, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε* εδώ* (κανονισμός 3 στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας).
 Και σήμερα η SOLAS του 1974 δεν έχει εφαρμογή σε βαπόρια κάτω από 500 gt ή 500 ο.χ αν προτιμάτε αφού με την Συνθήκη Καταμέτρησης του 1969 καταργήθηκαν οι κόροι και οι χωρητικότητες είναι πια αδιάστατες, 500 οχ αντιστοιχούν περίπου σε 167 κόρους.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αλλά γιατί ξανά GREIFSWALD;; Λες να το ξαναπήραν στη Γερμανία γιά μουσείο;


Kάποιος "μερακλής" θα είδε τα ανάγλυφα γράμματα που λες, πάνω στην σκέψη (ή στην κάψα αν ήταν τσιγαράδικο) να του αλλάξει όνομα και θα είπε "και δεν το βγάζω έτσι που είναι και έτοιμο..."  :Single Eye:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όταν ο Καρράς έφερε μότορσιπς σαν το ΣΤΡΟΒΙΛΙ,αυτά ήταν τα μόνα καινούργια σε σχέση με ό.τι άλλο υπήρχε. Πίσω του ένα άλλο που μοιάζει αδελφό με το ΜΥΡΟΒΛΗΤΗΣ.
Επάνω ο σημερινός δρόμος της Ακτής Ξαβερίου υπό κατασκευή.STROVILI .jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Ιστορική άποψη του Πειραιά Βίκτωρα, έχουν γίνει μεγάλες αλλαγές στο λιμάνι.

----------


## SteliosK

*Helexon I* με πορεία τη motor oil για φόρτωση.

Helexon I.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152876 O ΜΥΡΟΒΛΗΤΗΣ μπαίνοντας στην Χίο γύρω στο 78-79


MYROVLITIS a.jpgK λίγο πριν...

----------


## proussos

22022014 015.jpg

*ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ εν πλω από Σύρο για Τήνο...*

----------


## proussos

anas3.jpg

*ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΙΙΙ έξω από την Ερμούπολη*

----------


## kalypso

Το CALYPSO σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Χαλκίδος....!
P3258231.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το ΕΚΟ 2 στις 1/4/14 αναχωρωντας από Ασπροπυργο
P4018309.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το Aegean III στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας στις 7/4/14
P4078386.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*M/T Sofia* 

DSC_0274.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Aegean Orion*

DSC_1050.jpg

----------


## kalypso

LADY FROSSO στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας (16/11/2012)
lady frosso.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P5050582.jpg
Το ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ με πορεία πρός Πέραμα

----------


## SteliosK

Aίγινα ΙΙ

DSC_0682.jpg

----------


## zozef

Η μόνιμη συντροφιά του λιμανιού της Συρου.
IMG_0098 NA.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Aίγινα ΙΙ
Μέχρι τα μπούνια  :Razz: 

sk_0673.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Δημήτριος* 
Σήμερα στο δίαυλο με προορισμό την Ικαρία

DSCN7k178.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To IOLI όταν στις 04-07-2014 πήγαινε Ελευσίνα. Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: Tanker ΙΜΟ 9520431, διαστάσεις 91 Χ 12, σημαία Παναμά, κατασκευή 2009, ολική Χωρητικότητα (GRT) 2512 και χωρητικότητα (DWT) 3370.

IOLI 03 04-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Katerina L σήμερα το πρωί με κατεύθυνση την Ελευσίνα. Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου.

IMO: 9538309Name: KATERINA LMMSI: 356460000Type: ASPHALT/BITUMEN TANKERGross Tonnage: 2511 tSummer DWT: 3500 tBuild: 2009Flag: PANAMA

KATERINA L 03 11-08-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Τα 2 μοτορσιπάκια Alexandra G. και Mandoudi έτοιμα για την πρωινή τους πετρέλευση.

sk_3535.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Αegean Orion*

sk_0767.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αίγινα ΙΙ σήμερα το πρωί επιστρέφοντας για τη βάση του, την ώρα που περνά από τη δίαυλο. Θέλει και λιγάκι ......συντήρηση.

ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ II 25 11-09-2014.jpg ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ II 27 11-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί το Αίγινα ΙΙ με μήκος 53 μέτρα και πλάτος 10 μέτρα (χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία στο AIS) και 45 λεπτά αργότερα το Αίγινα με ΙΜΟ 8989329 με μήκος 48,65 μέτρα και πλάτος 8 μέτρα, με χωρητικότητα 3t κατασκευής 1957, περνώντας τη δίαυλο.

ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ II 21 15-09-2014.jpg ΥΔΡΟΦΟΡΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ 07 15-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Με συχνές διελεύσεις από τον Ισθμό και τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας το Frosina κάνει τροφοδοσίες (δεν ξέρω τι) Dyrres - Ασπρόπυργο.
Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: ΙΜΟ 7125196, Σημαία Albania, Typ. General Cargo, Χωρητικότητα (DWT) 4430 t, Μήκος 89,67 μέτρα, Πλάτος 14,05 μέτρα, κατασκευής 1972. Οι δύο πρώτες στον Ισθμό 29/03/2014 και η άλλη προχθές στη δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση Ασπρόπυργο.

FROSINA 07 29-03-2014.jpg FROSINA 11 29-03-2014.jpg FROSINA 13 15-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το εφοδιαστικό ECO FRIEND εχθές το πρωί περνώντας από Ελευσίνα για τη ράδα. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου:

IMO: 9032226Name: ECO FRIENDMMSI: 240844000Type: OIL CHEMICAL TANKERGross Tonnage: 741 tSummer DWT: 1142 tBuild: 1991Flag: ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΜΗΚΟΣ Χ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ 64.97 Μέτρα Χ 10 ΜέτραΝΠ 11821 
ECO FRIEND 03 22-09-2014.jpg ECO FRIEND 06 22-09-2014.jpg

----------


## Pavliaris

Ξέρει κάποιος να μας μιλήσει λίγο για τα εφοδιαστικά, αυτα τα μικρά που κάνουν μέσα στην ελευσίνα η τους Αγίους Θεοδώρους, πως είναι η ζωή μέσα σε αυτά, πως ""πάει"" κάποιος εκεί (εννοώ πάλι κουβαλάς μια μεγάλη βαλίτσα? Πως κοιμούνται σε αυτά έχουν ξεχωριστές καμπίνες, καθώς τα ακομοδέσια τους φαίνονται μικρα.... Γενικά οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορει να γνωρίζει κάποιος ας το μοιραστεί.. ακόμα και για το φαί!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το εφοδιαστικό Αγ. Νεκτάριος σε δύο πόζες του σήμερα το μεσημέρι περνώντας τη δίαυλο από Ελευσίνα για Κερατσίνι που είναι η βάση του. Και τα στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *8989343**Name: AGIOS NEKTARIOS**Μήκος 52,6 μέτρα και Πλάτος 10 μέτρα
**MMSI: 237183800**Type: TANK BARGE**Gross Tonnage: 796**Summer DWT: 1269 t**Build: 1966**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*
ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 05 12-10-2014.jpg ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 09 12-10-2014.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Agios Georgios I*
Ένας μικρός εργάτης που τον συναντάμε συχνά στα νησιά για εφοδιασμό, κατασκευάστηκε στη Βαλένθια της Ισπανίας το 1986, το μήκος του είναι 59 μέτρα, και πλάτος 11 μέτρα. 

DSCN2084.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*NAFTILOS*
Φορτωμένος, εδώ μόλις έχει περάσει τα φανάρια της Σύρου,είναι ναυπηγημένο το 1966 στο Αμβούργο της Γερμανίας, σκέτη ομορφιά για τα γούστα μου!

DSCN2248.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *NAFTILOS*
> Φορτωμένος, εδώ μόλις έχει περάσει τα φανάρια της Σύρου,είναι ναυπηγημένο το 1966 στο Αμβούργο της Γερμανίας, σκέτη ομορφιά για τα γούστα μου!
> 
> DSCN2248.jpg


Μερικά στοιχεία

Name:  Naftilos
IMO:    6619762
Flag:     Greece
MMSI: 237005900
Callsign:            SV7235
Former name(s):
- Georgios S (Until 2007 Jun)
- Beers (Until 1998 Jan)
- Thomas (Until 1989 Nov)
- Wega (Until 1985)
Technical Data  
Vessel type:      General Cargo
Gross tonnage:  498 tons
Summer DWT: 1,167 tons
Length: 68 m
Beam:   10 m
Draught:           3.6 m

Additional Information  
Home port:       Athens
Build year:        1966
Builder (*):       Jj Sietas Schiffswerft
Hamburg, Germany
Owner: Ermionis - Athens, Greece
Manager:          Ermionis - Athens

*WEGA

*Wega_1.jpg
General Cargo Ship WEGA passing Rendsburg/Kiel-Canal westbound | Photo: 1967 | 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1161338
Photographer:   Hans-Wilhelm Delfs

*THOMAS*

Thomas_1.jpg

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=461826
Photographer:   Patrick Hill

*BEERS*

Beers_1.jpg

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=265680
Photographer:   Andreas Sp&#246;rri

----------


## giorgos....

Το ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΗ στη Σαντορίνη. Pantelis2009, για σένα χτυπάει η καμπάνα. :Smile: 

Chrysanthi2.jpg Chrysanthi1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο η μόνη που βρίσκω είναι αυτή, αλλά είναι μακριά. ECO 2 Απρίλιος 2010 Σαντορίνη.

ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΗ 01 15-04-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΚΟ 5 στις 12-10-2014 περνώντας τη δίαυλο. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *8820121**Name: EKO 5 ( e.x* *BETELGEUSE)**Μήκος 88,6 μέτρα και πλάτος 13,62 μέτρα**MMSI: 240911000**Type: OIL PRODUCTS TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 2041**Summer DWT: 3229 t**Build: 1989**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*
ΕΚΟ 5 09 12-10-2014.jpg ΕΚΟ 5 11 12-10-2014.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Aegean Ace με φόντο το ηλιοβασίλεμα..

Aegean Ace1.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Γιορτάζει σήμερα το πλοίο *Ευστράτιος* του Συριανού Γιάννη Σαμανίου. Εδώ μετά από δεξαμενισμό κάποτε στο Νεώριον.
DSCN6321.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Alexandra G*

sk_0100.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IOLI στις 13/12 περνώντας την δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση την Ελευσίνα. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου:

IMO: *9520431**Name: IOLI**Μήκος 90,57 μέτρα και Πλάτος 12 μέτρα**MMSI: 351272000**Type: ASPHALT/BITUMEN TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 2512**Summer DWT: 3370 t**Build: 2009**Flag: PANAMA*
*
IOLI 04 13-12-2014.jpg
*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό και ιστορικότατο _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ, ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, ΤΟΜΚΟ,_ στο οποίο _έχουμε αναφερθεί εκτενώς εδώ_, ενώ ήμουν απόλυτα πεπεισμένος ότι η επόμενη μετακίνηση του από τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (όπου βρισκόταν παρατημένο τα τελευταία χρόνια) θα ήταν μόνο προς κάποιο διαλυτήριο, έχει βγει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα σύντομα θα επαναδραστηριοποιηθεί.

Όπως βλέπουμε στις παρακάτω φωτό είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο, γίνονται εκτενείς εργασίες συντήρησης, ενώ ένα καινούργιο σύστημα φορτοεκφόρτωσης (δράγα ???) έχει τοποθετηθεί επάνω από τα αμπάρια του.

IMG_0072.jpg__IMG_0081.jpg__IMG_0437.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 15/02/2015_

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ευχάριστη η εξέλιξη!  :Fat:  Το καραβάκι αυτό έχει μια ιστορία άνω των 70 ετών στις ελληνικές θάλασσες μιας και πρώτη φορά "κατέβηκε" στο Αιγαίο το 1943-44 όταν οι Γερμανοί το έφεραν από τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Εκεί είχε βρεθεί όταν το μετέφεραν οι Γερμανοί μέσω των ποτάμιων οδών για να ενισχύσει τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές τους. Όταν η προέλαση των Σοβιετικών έφερε σε κίνδυνο τα πλοία τους, τα έφεραν στο Αιγαίο. Και όταν τον Οκτώβρη του 1944 το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Ελλάδας απελευθερώθηκε τότε το σκάφος αυτοβυθίστηκε για να το στερήσουν από τους Συμμάχους. Όμως μεταπολεμικά ανελκύστηκε και έχοντας χαρακτηριστεί "λεία πολέμου" επισκευάστηκε και _εδώ_ το είχαμε δει σε ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια. Κατόπιν υπηρέτησε για τρείς δεκαετίες το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ως Πλοίο Φάρων με το όνομα ΣΚΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ενώ ένα καινούργιο σύστημα φορτοεκφόρτωσης (δράγα ???) έχει τοποθετηθεί επάνω από τα αμπάρια του


Δράγα είναι η βυθοκόρος.Εδώ είναι σκαπτικό μηχάνημα προφανώς με την λεγόμενη κοινώς χούφτα. :Fat:

----------


## giorgos....

Παντελή, να υποθέσω αυτό είναι το παλιό πλοίο της εταιρείας ΨΑΡΟΜΠΑ?
Antonios.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το μικρό και ιστορικότατο _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ, ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, ΤΟΜΚΟ,_ στο οποίο _έχουμε αναφερθεί εκτενώς εδώ_, ενώ ήμουν απόλυτα πεπεισμένος ότι η επόμενη μετακίνηση του από τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (όπου βρισκόταν παρατημένο τα τελευταία χρόνια) θα ήταν μόνο προς κάποιο διαλυτήριο, έχει βγει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα σύντομα θα επαναδραστηριοποιηθεί.
> 
> Όπως βλέπουμε στις παρακάτω φωτό είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο, γίνονται εκτενείς εργασίες συντήρησης, ενώ ένα καινούργιο σύστημα φορτοεκφόρτωσης (δράγα ???) έχει τοποθετηθεί επάνω από τα αμπάρια του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164220__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164218__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164219
> _Σαλαμίνα - 15/02/2015_





> Πραγματικά ευχάριστη η εξέλιξη!  Το καραβάκι αυτό έχει μια ιστορία άνω των 70 ετών στις ελληνικές θάλασσες μιας και πρώτη φορά "κατέβηκε" στο Αιγαίο το 1943-44 όταν οι Γερμανοί το έφεραν από τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Εκεί είχε βρεθεί όταν το μετέφεραν οι Γερμανοί μέσω των ποτάμιων οδών για να ενισχύσει τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές τους. Όταν η προέλαση των Σοβιετικών έφερε σε κίνδυνο τα πλοία τους, τα έφεραν στο Αιγαίο. Και όταν τον Οκτώβρη του 1944 το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Ελλάδας απελευθερώθηκε τότε το σκάφος αυτοβυθίστηκε για να το στερήσουν από τους Συμμάχους. Όμως μεταπολεμικά ανελκύστηκε και έχοντας χαρακτηριστεί "λεία πολέμου" επισκευάστηκε και _εδώ_ το είχαμε δει σε ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια. Κατόπιν υπηρέτησε για τρείς δεκαετίες το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ως Πλοίο Φάρων με το όνομα ΣΚΥΡΟΣ.


Το πλοίο έχει επανέλθει στο υγρό στοιχείο και βρίσκεται δεμένο μπροστά (και λίγο πλάγια) στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, χωρίς ακόμα να έχει αναγραφεί σε πλώρη ή πρύμη κάποιο καινούργιο όνομα.

IMG_0336.jpg___IMG_0426.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 07/03/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αποκολλήθηκε το δεξαμενόπλοιο που προσάραξε στη Ρόδο.*Με τη βοήθεια τριών ρυμουλκών, αποκολλήθηκε το δεξαμενόπλοιο «Ταξιάρχης» που είχε προσαράξει το πρωί της Κυριακής σε αμμώδη αβαθή, βορειοδυτικά της Ρόδου.
Το πλοίο πλέον οδεύει προς το λιμάνι της Ρόδου για να εκτιμηθεί η κατάστασή του. 
Το δεξαμενόπλοιο είναι ελληνικής σημαίας, με εννέα Έλληνες ναυτικούς πλήρωμα, ενώ επέβαινε και ένας επιθεωρητής.
Σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας, από την προσάραξη δεν υπήρξε κανένας τραυματισμός, αλλά ούτε και θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Το πλοίο βρισκόταν στη Ρόδο και είχε αποπλεύσει για Σύμη. 
ΠΗΓΗ.

ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ 02 18-07-2012.jpg
Το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 18-07-2012 περνώντας τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

----------


## giorgos....

Για έναν καλό φίλο που ταξιδεύει. Καλές θάλασσες...
Elin Poseidon.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το μικρό και συμπαθέστατο *Ευαγγελίστρια Σκοπέλου* σήμερα καθώς φόρτωνε αδρανή υλικά.

DSCN4954.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Σα μη ειδικός να κάνω μια <χαζή> ερώτηση : Αν ο αριθμός IMO ακολουθεί το κύτος και φαντάζομαι πως είναι αύξων αριθμός σχέση έχων με το έτος ναυπήγησης του πλοίου , πως γίνεται ένα πλοίο του 1937 να έχει IMO _8965385 ??_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Σχέση των δύο πρώτων ψηφίων του αριθμού IMO με τη χρονολογία κατασκευής  υπάρχει για τα πλοία που φτιάχτηκαν από το 1963 μέχρι το 1973, για πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν μετά το 1973  και μέχρι το 1991 τα δυο πρώτα ψηφάι δείχνουν το έτος που δόθηκε η παραγγελία στο ναυπηγείο και μετα το 1991 δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση. Τα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν πρίν το 1963 έχουν αριθμό IMO που ξεκινά από 5. Επίσης μπορεί ένα παλιότερο πλοίο που πριν δεν υπαγόταν στη SOLAS (πλοία μικρής χωρητικότητας, ψαράδικα κ.λπ.) να μην είχε αριθμό IMO και πήραν αριθμό IMO από το 1964 μέχρι το 1991 είχαν αριθμό IMO που τα δύο πρώτα ψηφία δείχνουν τη χρονιά που έγινε η καταγραφή και πήρε κλάση. Έτσι πιθανότατα από το 1947 μέχρι το 1989 το πλοίο υπαγόταν στα πλοία που δεν απαιτείται να έχει αριθμό IMO.
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο συνημμένο αρχείο. Και μια λεπτομέρεια ο αριθμός IMO ακολουθεί το τμήμα του σκάφους που έχει τις μηχανές.

----------


## proussos

DSCN1513.jpg

*ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΚΟΥΜΙΑΝΟΣ στην Κω !*

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Σχέση των δύο πρώτων ψηφίων του αριθμού IMO με τη χρονολογία κατασκευής  υπάρχει για τα πλοία που φτιάχτηκαν από το 1963 μέχρι το 1973, για πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν μετά το 1973  και μέχρι το 1991 τα δυο πρώτα ψηφάι δείχνουν το έτος που δόθηκε η παραγγελία στο ναυπηγείο και μετα το 1991 δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση. Τα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν πρίν το 1963 έχουν αριθμό IMO που ξεκινά από 5. Επίσης μπορεί ένα παλιότερο πλοίο που πριν δεν υπαγόταν στη SOLAS (πλοία μικρής χωρητικότητας, ψαράδικα κ.λπ.) να μην είχε αριθμό IMO και πήραν αριθμό IMO από το 1964 μέχρι το 1991 είχαν αριθμό IMO που τα δύο πρώτα ψηφία δείχνουν τη χρονιά που έγινε η καταγραφή και πήρε κλάση. Έτσι πιθανότατα από το 1947 μέχρι το 1989 το πλοίο υπαγόταν στα πλοία που δεν απαιτείται να έχει αριθμό IMO.
> Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο συνημμένο αρχείο. Και μια λεπτομέρεια ο αριθμός IMO ακολουθεί το τμήμα του σκάφους που έχει τις μηχανές.


Αν όπως αναφέρεις λοιπόν Παναγιώτη ότι τα πλοία πριν το 1963 έχουν IMO που αρχίζει από <5> και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δε μπορούμε να το χαρακτηρίσουμε <μικρό-ψαραδικο> δεν είναι εύλογη η απορία μου γιατί ο αριθ. IMO του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου που ναυπηγήθηκε *το 1937* να αρχίζει από <8>

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σα μη ειδικός να κάνω μια <χαζή> ερώτηση : Αν ο αριθμός IMO ακολουθεί το κύτος και φαντάζομαι πως είναι αύξων αριθμός σχέση έχων με το έτος ναυπήγησης του πλοίου , πως γίνεται ένα πλοίο του 1937 να έχει IMO _8965385 ??_


¶λλο "Ευαγγελίστρια" ήταν εκείνο,το πρώην ΣΚΥΡΟΣ του ΒΝ. Αυτό εδώ με τίποτα δεν είναι του 37.

----------


## τοξοτης

> ¶λλο "Ευαγγελίστρια" ήταν εκείνο,το πρώην ΣΚΥΡΟΣ του ΒΝ. Αυτό εδώ με τίποτα δεν είναι του 37.


Αν το παραπάνω που αναφέρεις αγαπητέ Βίκτωρα είναι σωστό και αν το κατάλαβα καλά τότε στα μηνύματα 16-05-14, 19:16 #1 του θέματος ["Τα τσιγαράδικα" (Πλοία που πιάστηκαν για λαθρεμπόριο προιόντων καπνού) ] (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...204#post530204 ) ,  16-02-15, 00:52 #344 , 16-02-15, 21:40 #345 και 08-03-15, 12:53 #348 του παρόντος θέματος όσον αφορά την  ιστορία του πλοίου είναι λάθος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αν όπως αναφέρεις λοιπόν Παναγιώτη ότι τα πλοία πριν το 1963 έχουν IMO που αρχίζει από <5> και το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δε μπορούμε να το χαρακτηρίσουμε <μικρό-ψαραδικο> δεν είναι εύλογη η απορία μου γιατί ο αριθ. IMO του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου που ναυπηγήθηκε *το 1937* να αρχίζει από <8>


Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό το Ευαγγελίστρια τώρα πια ΤΟΜΚΟ:
ShipSpotting.com

© George Givisis




> Αν το παραπάνω που αναφέρεις αγαπητέ Βίκτωρα είναι  σωστό και αν το κατάλαβα καλά τότε στα μηνύματα 16-05-14, 19:16 #1 του  θέματος ["Τα τσιγαράδικα" (Πλοία που πιάστηκαν για λαθρεμπόριο προιόντων  καπνού) ] (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...204#post530204  ) ,  16-02-15, 00:52 #344 , 16-02-15, 21:40 #345 και 08-03-15, 12:53  #348 του παρόντος θέματος όσον αφορά την  ιστορία του πλοίου είναι  λάθος.


Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφω, για μένα τα γράφω; (ίσως να τα γράφω και γιαμένα βέβαια γιατι ειναι ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με κάποιο θέμα που ίσως να μην με ειχε απασχολήσει διαφορετικά). Ας το ξαναβάλω με *μαύρα* *γράμματα* αυτά που δεν διάβασες.



> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Σχέση των δύο πρώτων ψηφίων του αριθμού IMO με τη χρονολογία κατασκευής  υπάρχει για τα πλοία που φτιάχτηκαν από το 1963 μέχρι το 1973, για πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν μετά το 1973  και μέχρι το 1991 τα δυο πρώτα ψηφάι δείχνουν το έτος που δόθηκε η παραγγελία στο ναυπηγείο και μετα το 1991 δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση. Τα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν πρίν το 1963 έχουν αριθμό IMO που ξεκινά από 5. *Επίσης μπορεί ένα παλιότερο πλοίο που πριν δεν υπαγόταν στη SOLAS (πλοία μικρής χωρητικότητας, ψαράδικα κ.λπ.) να μην είχε αριθμό IMO και πήραν αριθμό IMO από το 1964 μέχρι το 1991 είχαν αριθμό IMO που τα δύο πρώτα ψηφία δείχνουν τη χρονιά που έγινε η καταγραφή και πήρε κλάση. Έτσι πιθανότατα από το 1947 μέχρι το 1989 το πλοίο υπαγόταν στα πλοία που δεν απαιτείται να έχει αριθμό IMO.*


Πάμε πάλι για το Ευγγελίστρια. Έχει ολική χωρητικότητα (gt) 149. Ας πάμε στη SOLAS .Η SOLAS δεν έχει ισχύ σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό 3  του Α μέρους του κεφαλάιου Ι σε:
Πολεμικά Πλοία
Φορτηγά πλοία κάτω των 500 κοχ
Πλοία χωρίς μηχανική πρόωση
Ξύλινα Πλοία πρωτόγονης κατασκευής
Πλοία αναψυχής που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται για εμπορευματικές μεταφορές
αλιευτικά πλοία.

Ας πάμε και στον κανονισμό  3 του κεφαλαίου XI-1 που λέει για τον αριθμό IMO θα δούμε ότι αριθμό IMO είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχουν τα επιβατικά πάνω από 100 gt και τα φορτηγά πάνω από 300 gt. Να σημειώσουμε ότι υποχρεωτικός έχινε ο αριθμός IMO μετά το 1994 όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ*.

Πάμε πάλι σε αυτά που είχα γράψει και τα ξαναέβαλα με μαύρα γράμματα. Προφανώς από την κατασκευή του μέχρι το 1989 αφού ανήκε στις εξαιρέσεις της SOLAS δεν είχε καταμετρήσεις από νηογνώμονες και δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό να έχει αριθμό IMO.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό το Ευαγγελίστρια τώρα πια ΤΟΜΚΟ:
> ShipSpotting.com
> 
> © George Givisis
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφω, για μένα τα γράφω; (ίσως να τα γράφω και γιαμένα βέβαια γιατι ειναι ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με κάποιο θέμα που ίσως να μην με ειχε απασχολήσει διαφορετικά). Ας το ξαναβάλω με *μαύρα* *γράμματα* αυτά που δεν διάβασες.
> 
> ...


ΚΑΤ ΑΡΧΗ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΟΝΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΕΥΘΗΝΕΣΑΙ  ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ  ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΑΤΟΜΟ 64 ΕΤΩΝ. Στη συνέχεια έχω να πω ότι εγώ απάντησα σε δημοσίευμα του Βίκτωρ Χιώτη  στο οποίο έλεγε :
¶λλο "Ευαγγελίστρια" ήταν εκείνο, το πρώην ΣΚΥΡΟΣ του ΒΝ. Αυτό εδώ με τίποτα δεν είναι του 37.  και το οποίο ήταν απάντησή του στο μήνυμά μου : << Σα μη ειδικός να κάνω μια <χαζή> ερώτηση : Αν ο αριθμός IMO ακολουθεί το κύτος και φαντάζομαι πως είναι αύξων αριθμός σχέση έχων με το έτος ναυπήγησης του πλοίου , πως γίνεται ένα πλοίο του 1937 να έχει IMO 8965385 ??>>
Αν λοιπόν θεωρείς ότι είναι λάθος απευθύνσου στο Βίκτωρ Χιώτη , τον οποίο βέβαια δε θα <τον μαλώσουμε> γιατί έχει αυτή την άποψη σωστή ή λάθος. 
Τέλος επειδή δεν είμαι ειδικός να ομολογήσω ότι με όλα αυτά που έγραψες με μπέρδεψες περισσότερο μπορείς  απλά να επιβεβαιώσεις αν  το αναφερόμενο πλοίο με ΙΜΟ 8965385 είναι το ίδιο με το Γερμανικό  πλοίο< GESINE >  του 1937 το οποίο γύρω στον Οκτώβρη του 1944  αυτοβυθίστηκε αλλά μεταπολεμικά ανελκύστηκε  έχοντας χαρακτηριστεί "λεία πολέμου" επισκευάστηκε και έκανε διάφορα δρομολόγια  Κατόπιν υπηρέτησε για πολύ καιρό το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό ως Πλοίο Φάρων με το όνομα ΣΚΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε και το *Ειρήνη* σήμερα που φόρτωνε.

DSCN5019.jpg DSCN5023.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Το Ο/Γ-Δ/Ξ Ζέφυρος πριν λίγο στην Τήνο.

IMG_20150924_181407.jpg IMG_20150924_182206.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

m/t EKO 2.
Ακτοπλοϊα δεν είναι μόνο τα ποστάλια..

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ελαφρά πρόσκρουση AEGEAN ROSE και EVIAPETROL IV στον Ασπρόπυργο*

----------


## SteliosK

> επήλθε  θραύση των μέσων πρόσδεσης (κάβων) των παραπάνω πρυμνοδετημένων πλοίων  με αποτέλεσμα να απομακρυνθούν από την προβλήτα και να κοπούν οι  σύνδεσμοι παροχής φορτίων των εγκαταστάσεων.


Καμια μέρα θα φύγει κανένα πλοίο μαζί με την πέτρινη..Αν είναι δυνατόν να δένουν σε μία προβλήτα η οποία είναι γεμάτη ρωγμές 5-6 πλοία..Αυτά δεν τα βλέπουν οι αρχές..




> Από το  Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Προανάκριση που διενεργεί την προανάκριση  απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους των δύο (02) Δ/Ξ πλοίων μέχρι προσκόμισης  πιστοποιητικών διατήρησης κλάσης μετά από ζημιά από τους  παρακολουθούντες τα πλοία αναγνωρισμένους οργανισμούς.


πάλι ο ναυτικός θα πληρώσει...

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί να τα βλέπουν φίλε Στέλιο. Απ' όποιον τα .....παίρνουν κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια, τώρα αν φύγει η προβλήτα (όπως λες) πάλι κανένας .......ναύτης θα φταίει.

----------


## giorgos....

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ στον Σαρωνικό

Ermioni.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ωραία φωτογραφία Γιώργο




> Ermioni.jpg


Να πούμε ότι το *ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ* πρώην *Alios Artemis* και τα δεξαμενόπλοια που βλέπουμε στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες

*ELIN POSEIDON* ex.*Alios Poseidon*
DSC_1319.jpg

*EVIAPETROL IV* ex.*Anatolia Sky*
DSC_1318.jpg

*MILO* ex. *Alios Apollo*

*SARA 1* ex.* Alios Hermes

CLEANSEAS HARMONY* ex. *Alios Hera*

*ANATOLIA PACIFIC* ex.*Anatolia Star 
*
*OCEAN ACE NO.5* ex.* Anatolia Sea*

είναι αδερφάκια με μικρές διαφορές ναυπηγημένα στα ναυπηγεία Miura Shipbuilding
της Ιαπωνίας.Όμορφα βαπόρια και με εγγύηση του Ιάπωνα.Μερικοί ακόμα τα λένε τα πλοία της bp αφού ήταν ναυλωμένα για λογαριασμό της.
Σήμερα βρίσκονται σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δ/Ξ - Ο/Γ  ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ: Γιατί ακτοπλοΐα δεν είναι μόνο τα ποστάλια..*

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι άλλο μπορείς να πεις. Συγχαρητήρια στην εταιρεία και στο πλήρωμα για το έργο που παράγει. Ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί σας.

----------


## maria korre

> *Δ/Ξ - Ο/Γ  ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ: Γιατί ακτοπλοΐα δεν είναι μόνο τα ποστάλια..*


 Πολύ ωραίο θέμα και video! Πράγματι η παρουσία των πλοίων αυτών είναι σχεδόν καθημερινή στα νησιά και δημιουργεί ένα αίσθημα ότι όλα πάνε καλά! Εδώ μια φωτογραφία από το φετινό καλοκαίρι στη Νάξο.
 Κάποιο μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο αφού εφοδίασε κάποια βυτιοφόρα, τραβήχτηκε έξω απ' το λιμάνι για να αράξει το BLUE STAR PATMOS και μετά τον απόπλου του, πλησίασε και συνέχισε...

DSC03808.jpg DSC03810.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*ΑΙΓΙΝΑ*
Mέχρι τα μπούνια!  :Beguiled: 
sk_1247.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Το Όμορφο Κώστας Δημάκης,στο Πέραμα,φώτο απο Κυνόσουρα.
Καλή Συνέχεια στο Πλήρωμα.
P1000923.JPG

----------


## maria korre

Τακτικές- σχεδόν μόνιμες παρουσίες- στον κόλπο Θορικού στο Λαύριο είναι τα oil tankers KARPATHOS και NAXOS. 'Οπως βλέπω στο ais σήμερα είναι μαζί. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς φορτώνουν ή ξεφορτώνουν.
DSC04389.jpg NAXOSDSC04469.jpgKARPATHOS

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τακτικές- σχεδόν μόνιμες παρουσίες- στον κόλπο Θορικού στο Λαύριο είναι τα oil tankers KARPATHOS και NAXOS. 'Οπως βλέπω στο ais σήμερα είναι μαζί. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς φορτώνουν ή ξεφορτώνουν.
> DSC04389.jpg NAXOSDSC04469.jpgKARPATHOS


Eπειδή είναι του Μελισσανίδη μπορεί να δουλεύουν σαν μπωνκεράδικα κ έχουν ραντεβού με κανένα βαπόρι.

----------


## giorgos....

Jet XV.jpg

Το JET XV στον Αθηνιό Σαντορίνης το 2014. Δυστυχώς ο στόλος της JET OIL βρίσκεται πια δεμένος.

----------


## manoubras 33

*Olga. M*
Πριν μερικές ημέρες, ξεφορτώνοντας αδρανή υλικά.

DSCN6540.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Ταξιάρχης* σημερινή αναχώρηση από τη Μετκα Σύρου.

DSCN6655.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Agios Rafail*
Πριν από μερικά χρόνια στη Σύρο.

DSCN2967.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το πρωί έχω πάρει μερικά τηλέφωνα σε γνωστούς πλοιοκτήτες και καπεταναίους. Υπάρχει κάποιος που θέλει να μεταφέρει 800 παλέτες που ζυγίζουν 1000-1200 κιλά η κάθε μια από Εύβοια στο Μαυροβούνι. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι και τον ενδιαφέρει το ναύλο ....ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## maria korre

*ΕΚΟ 2* Μόλις απέπλευσε το Β.S.PAROS και επιστρέφει στο λιμάνι για να συνεχίσει τον ανεφοδιασμό των βυτιοφόρων.

DSC04780.jpg DSC04781.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

ο Ζέφυρος στην Αιγιαλη, σούρουπο,τον Ιούλιο του 2015

DSC_6335.JPG

----------


## manolisfissas

*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΊΕΣ ΠΛΟΊΟΥ :*
Έτος κατασκευής:  2006
IMO: 9367841
Name: ELENI K III
MMSI: 256203000
Vessel Type: GENERAL CARGO
Gross Tonnage: 1972
Summer DWT: 3291 t
Build: 2006
Flag: MALTA
Home port: VALLETTA
Διακριτικό (Call Sign):  9HOA8
Σημαία:  Malta [MT]
AIS Τύπος:  Cargo
Length Overall x Μέγιστο Πλάτος:  80.6m &#215; 13.6m

----------


## manolisfissas

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την έξοδο του από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.

ELENI-K-III-27-7-2016-01.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την έξοδο του από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.
> 
> ELENI-K-III-27-7-2016-01.jpg


Μπραβο Μανώλη,όμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραίο καραβάκι,τώρα με τα κινέζικα κάποιοι μπορούν κ κάνουν ανανέωση που υπό άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα μπορούσαν.
Από ποιότητα who knows??

----------


## Orpheas

Σήμερα περνώντας στη Σαλαμίνα για κάποια δουλειά,παρατήρησα οτι έλειπε το μοτορσιπ Μιχαήλ που ηταν για χρόνια δεμένο στον εξωτερικο μώλο. Μου ανέφεραν πως μεταφέρθηκε στο Πέραμα.Ξέρει κανεις τιποτα?

----------


## andria salamis

> Σήμερα περνώντας στη Σαλαμίνα για κάποια δουλειά,παρατήρησα οτι έλειπε το μοτορσιπ Μιχαήλ που ηταν για χρόνια δεμένο στον εξωτερικο μώλο. Μου ανέφεραν πως μεταφέρθηκε στο Πέραμα.Ξέρει κανεις τιποτα?


Απο το Σάββατο που περασα,δεν ηταν εκει,αν πηγε περαμα,αυριο θα ξερουμε που ειναι

----------


## andria salamis

> Σήμερα περνώντας στη Σαλαμίνα για κάποια δουλειά,παρατήρησα οτι έλειπε το μοτορσιπ Μιχαήλ που ηταν για χρόνια δεμένο στον εξωτερικο μώλο. Μου ανέφεραν πως μεταφέρθηκε στο Πέραμα.Ξέρει κανεις τιποτα?


Στο πέραμα,πισω απο το Φιλιατρα ειναι,δίπλα απο του φρατζη,πρεπει να ειναι,το εντόπισα δύσκολα,για δεν ειχα τον κατάλληλο φακό.

DSC_8738mixahl.JPG

----------


## npapad

> Στο πέραμα,πισω απο το Φιλιατρα ειναι,δίπλα απο του φρατζη,πρεπει να ειναι,το εντόπισα δύσκολα,για δεν ειχα τον κατάλληλο φακό.
> 
> DSC_8738mixahl.JPG


Για δείτε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου Γιώργου :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2535967
Νέο όνομα : ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ

----------


## andria salamis

> Για δείτε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του φίλου Γιώργου :
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2535967
> Νέο όνομα : ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ


Ευχαριστούμε πολυ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Ναυτίλος ΙΙΙ (e.x Μιχαήλ) όταν στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή ετοιμαζοντουσαν τα νέα του γράμματα για το όνομα και οι εργασίες που γινόντουσαν  σε αυτό. 

ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-(e.x-MICHAIL)-04-01-10-2016.jpg ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-(e.x-MICHAIL)-05-01-10-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου, δίπλα στην σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων, είδα πριν λίγες ημέρες το bunkering tanker _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 6504230 - Πρώην ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ Χ - Κατασκευής 1965 ως ROCAS στην Πορτογαλία).

IMG_0474.jpg__IMG_0480.jpg
_Ασπρόπυργος - 08/10/2016_

Σε όχι καλή κατάσταση, με τα ύφαλα του να υποδηλώνουν ότι βρίσκεται πολύ καιρό ακινητοποιημένο στο ίδιο σημείο (τελευταίο του σήμα στο AIS το καλοκαίρι του 2011). Υποθέτω ότι πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιείται ως "μόνιμη - στάσιμη δεξαμενή νερού" (???), μιας και δίπλα του φαίνεται δεμένη η υδροφόρα ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, αλλά και κάποιοι ελαστικοί σωλήνες ακόμα διακρίνονται στην πρύμη του να το συνδέουν με την στεριά.

----------


## andria salamis

Tο Σύρος,στην Κυνόσουρα,ειναι. Τετάρτη 5/10/16

DSC_8915.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _JET XIV_ (1981 - Νορβηγία - IMO 8008486) ολοκλήρωσε τις εργασίες δεξαμενισμού στου Ατσαλάκη, και βρίσκεται πλέον στον θαλάσσιο χώρο μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο.

IMG_0674.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/02/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το εφοδιαστικό _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Κ_ (ΙΜΟ 8679209) για το οποίο συμπτωματικά συζητούσαμε _εδώ_ μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες, βρίσκεται πρυμοδετημένο στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το εφοδιαστικό ΕΚΟ 3 μπήκε σήμερα στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

ΕΚΟ-3-02-16-03-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στα ναυπηγεία Γιώργου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ (πρώην ΜΙΧΑΗΛ)_ έχοντας πλέον συμπληρώσει σχεδόν οκτώ μήνες παραμονής του στην ίδια θέση.

IMG_0236.jpg
_Πέραμα - 18/03/2017_

----------


## andria salamis

Παρασκευή 17/03/17,φωτο απο Σαλαμίνα.
Βλέπω εχει εργασίες.

m.n.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λογικό Ανδριανέ, μιας και οι εργασίες έχουν σταματήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό για λόγους που δεν μας αφορούν. Σχετικά σύντομα όμως θα πέσει στην θάλασσα αναγκαστικά, αφού βρίσκεται στην ίδια ευθεία (στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή) με το νέο φέρρυ _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ_ το οποίο σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι έτοιμο για την καθέλκυση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ_ (IMO 7716488) έχει πλέον βαφτεί και σενιαριστεί, ενώ άγκυρες, άξονας, προπέλα και τιμόνι βρίσκονται στις θέσεις τους. Εννιά σχεδόν μήνες μετά την "έξοδο" του στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή, μέσα στον Μάιο θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του αφού πρώτα διενεργηθεί ο προγραμματισμένος πλειστηριασμός του μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.

IMG_0085.jpg__IMG_0218.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/05/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το γνωστό μας εφοδιαστικό _ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ_ (1965 - ΙΜΟ 6519326) που επί πολλά χρόνια δούλευε στα πέριξ του Πειραιά, βρίσκεται τις τελευταίες ημέρες φρεσκοβαμμένο και με σβησμένο το όνομα του μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα. Σύμφωνα με το σήμα του στο σύστημα AIS έχει πλέον μετονομαστεί σε _HEPHAESTUS_ με νέα σημαία _Togo_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το γνωστό μας εφοδιαστικό _ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ_ (1965 - ΙΜΟ 6519326) που επί πολλά χρόνια δούλευε στα πέριξ του Πειραιά, βρίσκεται τις τελευταίες ημέρες φρεσκοβαμμένο και με σβησμένο το όνομα του μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα. Σύμφωνα με το σήμα του στο σύστημα AIS έχει πλέον μετονομαστεί σε _HEPHAESTUS_ με νέα σημαία _Togo_.


Το περίεργο είναι ότι το shispotting γράφει προσεγγίσεις...σε Αγγλία,Πορτογαλία,Ν.Αφρική ( ! )  υποτίθεται από το ΑΙS.

----------


## sv1xv

Το ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ εντός των ημερών αναχωρεί για Λιβύη.

----------


## sparti

14593185_1306545526031345_1892872824_n.jpgΤο δεξαμενοπλοιο Καρπαθος στη ραδα του Λαυριο το περασμενο οκτωβριο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το γνωστό μας εφοδιαστικό _ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ_ (1965 - ΙΜΟ 6519326) που επί πολλά χρόνια δούλευε στα πέριξ του Πειραιά, βρίσκεται τις τελευταίες ημέρες φρεσκοβαμμένο και με σβησμένο το όνομα του μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα. Σύμφωνα με το σήμα του στο σύστημα AIS έχει πλέον μετονομαστεί σε _HEPHAESTUS_ με νέα σημαία _Togo_.





> Το ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ εντός των ημερών αναχωρεί για Λιβύη.


Να δούμε το πλοίο με το νέο του όνομα, σε σημερινή φωτογραφία από το Πέραμα και το ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή.

IMG_0108.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/05/2017_

----------


## sparti

> Eπειδή είναι του Μελισσανίδη μπορεί να δουλεύουν σαν μπωνκεράδικα κ έχουν ραντεβού με κανένα βαπόρι.



 εξυπηρετουν τη δεη απο το Λαυριο στα νησια του αιγαιου

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ELENI K III όταν στις 08-06-2017 περνούσε τον Ισθμό με προορισμό το λιμάνι της Θίσβης. 

ELENI-K-III-06-08-06-2017.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το Δ/Ξ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ στη ραδα της θεσσαλονικης τον ιουνιο του 2016

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ_ (IMO 7716488) έχει πλέον βαφτεί και σενιαριστεί, ενώ άγκυρες, άξονας, προπέλα και τιμόνι βρίσκονται στις θέσεις τους. Εννιά σχεδόν μήνες μετά την "έξοδο" του στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή, μέσα στον Μάιο θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του αφού πρώτα διενεργηθεί ο προγραμματισμένος πλειστηριασμός του μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.


Τελικά το πλοίο δεν καθελκύστηκε μέσα στον Μάιο, μιας και τόσο ο πρώτος προγραμματισμένος πλειστηριασμός του όσο και ο δεύτερος που ακολούθησε απέβησαν άγονοι. Η καθέλκυση του έγινε σήμερα το πρωί (24 Ιουνίου) στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή (δέκα μήνες μετά την έξοδο του σε αυτό), και πλέον το πλοίο θα αναμένει δεμένο στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου τον τρίτο προγραμματισμένο πλειστηριασμό που θα πραγματοποιηθεί σε λίγες ημέρες. 

IMG_0013.jpg
_Πέραμα - 24 Ιουνίου 2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το εφοδιαστικό _ΑΡΧΩΝ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ_ της ΕΚΟ, κατασκευασμένο το _1962_ στη Γερμανία ως BURGUNDY με _ΙΜΟ 5055531_, που βρίσκεται τους τελευταίους μήνες στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή του Περάματος, έχει πρόσφατα μετονομαστεί σε _AKPAKPA_ (διαβάζεται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες !!!) με νέα σημαία Togo (από Ελληνική).
> 
> 07.jpg


Το καραβάκι συνεχίζει να ελπίζει !!! Αφού παρέμεινε επί τέσσερα χρόνια παροπλισμένο μπροστά από τα ναυπηγεία Κελαιδή και Φραντζή στο Πέραμα με το ξένο παράξενο όνομα του και υπό σημαία Togo χωρίς ποτέ να αναχωρήσει για τα ξένα, εμφανίζεται πλέον στα δελτία του ΟΛΠ με νέο όνομα το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_, αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 12437 και φυσικά και πάλι υπό Ελληνική σημαία, με πλοιοκτήτρια την ΥΔΡΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.

----------


## npapad

> Το καραβάκι συνεχίζει να ελπίζει !!! Αφού παρέμεινε επί τέσσερα χρόνια παροπλισμένο μπροστά από τα ναυπηγεία Κελαιδή και Φραντζή στο Πέραμα με το ξένο παράξενο όνομα του και υπό σημαία Togo χωρίς ποτέ να αναχωρήσει για τα ξένα, εμφανίζεται πλέον στα δελτία του ΟΛΠ με νέο όνομα το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_, αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 12437 και φυσικά και πάλι υπό Ελληνική σημαία, με πλοιοκτήτρια την ΥΔΡΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ.


Πιθανότατα θα δουλέψει σαν υδροφόρα αν κρίνουμε από το όνομα της εταιρείας... Φίλε Γιώργο ξέρουμε τίποτα και για το διπλανό του ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ναι Νεκτάριε. Ονομάζεται (ή τουλάχιστον ονομαζόταν όταν το είχα φωτογραφήσει) _OKOBIA_ (ex. ISLAND MARINER - 1968 - IMO 6800024), και μπορείς να το δεις στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία μου μαζί με το _AKPAKPA_ (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ) από τον Φεβρουάριο _2014_.

IMG_0209.jpg

Λογικά, πρέπει να είχαν αγοραστεί μαζί από ξένη εταιρεία (αφρικανική μάλλον αν κρίνουμε από τα ονόματα τους), ετοιμάστηκαν, βάφτηκαν, αλλά για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζω ξέμειναν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια σε πλήρη ακινησία στο Πέραμα, μπροστά από τα ναυπηγεία Κελαιδή και Φραντζή. Στο _AKPAKPA_ μάλιστα είχα ανεβεί επάνω μόλις πριν τρεις εβδομάδες (για να τραβήξω άλλο πλοίο) αλλά για το _OKOBIA_ δεν παίρνω όρκο αν βρίσκεται ακόμα εκεί. Κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ναι, αλλά θα σιγουρευτώ όταν ξαναπάω από του Φραντζή.

----------


## npapad

> Ναι Νεκτάριε. Ονομάζεται (ή τουλάχιστον ονομαζόταν όταν το είχα φωτογραφήσει) _OKOBIA_ (ex. ISLAND MARINER - 1968 - IMO 6800024), και μπορείς να το δεις στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία μου μαζί με το _AKPAKPA_ (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ) από τον Φεβρουάριο _2014_.
> 
> IMG_0209.jpg
> 
> Λογικά, πρέπει να είχαν αγοραστεί μαζί από ξένη εταιρεία (αφρικανική μάλλον αν κρίνουμε από τα ονόματα τους), ετοιμάστηκαν, βάφτηκαν, αλλά για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζω ξέμειναν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια σε πλήρη ακινησία στο Πέραμα, μπροστά από τα ναυπηγεία Κελαιδή και Φραντζή. Στο _AKPAKPA_ μάλιστα είχα ανεβεί επάνω μόλις πριν τρεις εβδομάδες (για να τραβήξω άλλο πλοίο) αλλά για το _OKOBIA_ δεν παίρνω όρκο αν βρίσκεται ακόμα εκεί. Κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ναι, αλλά θα σιγουρευτώ όταν ξαναπάω από του Φραντζή.


Το ξέρω το ΟΚΟΒΙΑ, με το προηγούμενο όνομα του (ISLAND MARINER) δούλευε στην Κύπρο. Τα είχα βγάλει και τα δύο πέρσι που ανέβηκα. Η απορία μου είναι αν αγοράστηκε και μεταφέρθηκε και αυτό στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια (μια και ανήκαν στην ίδια ξένη εταιρεία). Αν μπορείς ενημέρωσε με σε παρακαλώ αν είναι ακόμα εκεί μια και εγώ είμαι μακριά !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φυσικά θα σε ενημερώσω Νεκτάριε. Προς το παρόν αυτό που είναι βέβαιο είναι πως στα δελτία του ΟΛΠ εμφανίζεται μόνο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ και όχι το OKOBIA. Αυτό για μένα δείχνει αφενός ότι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ δεν βρίσκεται πιά στου Φραντζή ή στου Κελαιδή (μια και οι παρουσίες πλοίων στα ιδιωτικά ναυπηγεία του Περάματος δεν περιλαμβάνονται στις "Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές περιοχές αρμοδιότητας ΟΛΠ"), αφετέρου ότι μάλλον δεν έχει αγοραστεί από την ίδια εταιρεία και το ΟΚΟΒΙΑ, αφού σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση λογικά τα πλοία θα μετακινούνταν μαζί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το_ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ (ex. AKPAKPA - ΙΜΟ 5055531) έχει πράγματι φύγει από τα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή - Κελαιδή, και βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 1 του Περάματος. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι το γεγονός πως έχει πλαγιοδετήσει ακριβώς στην θέση που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία του κ. Λεβεντάκη για τις υδροφόρες της, και μάλιστα σήμερα ήταν πλαγιοδετημένες πάνω του οι υδροφόρες της εταιρείας _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Λ_ και _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_. Τι σχέση μπορεί άραγε να έχουν η Υδροληπτική Ναυτική Εταιρεία που πρακτορεύει σύμφωνα με τον ΟΛΠ το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ με την Υδρομεταφορική Εταιρεία Λεβεντάκη ???

(Νεκτάριε - npapad) Το *OKOBIA* (IMO 6800024)συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή - μεταβολή, δεμένο στην μικρή προβλήτα που χωρίζει τα ναυπηγεία Παπίλα και Κελαιδή.

Και το μικρό εφοδιαστικό _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Κ_ (ΙΜΟ 8679209) συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται (εδώ και αρκετό καιρό) στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια,

IMG_0260.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 01/07/2017_

όπως στα Αμπελάκια συνεχίζουν να βρίσκονται βέβαια και τα μονίμως παροπλισμένα _ΜΑΛΑΜΑ_ (IMO 5108857) και _TOMKO_ (IMO 8965385).

IMG_0064.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 01/07/2017_

Τέλος μία φωτό της υδροφόρας _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΙΙ_ *(IMO 8836974)* επιστρέφοντας σήμερα στον Ασπρόπυργο.*

IMG_0021.jpg
Πέραμα - 01/07/2017
*

----------


## npapad

> Το_ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ (ex. AKPAKPA - ΙΜΟ 5055531) έχει πράγματι φύγει από τα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή - Κελαιδή, και βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 1 του Περάματος. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι το γεγονός πως έχει πλαγιοδετήσει ακριβώς στην θέση που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία του κ. Λεβεντάκη για τις υδροφόρες της, και μάλιστα σήμερα ήταν πλαγιοδετημένες πάνω του οι υδροφόρες της εταιρείας _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Λ_ και _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_. Τι σχέση μπορεί άραγε να έχουν η Υδροληπτική Ναυτική Εταιρεία που πρακτορεύει σύμφωνα με τον ΟΛΠ το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ με την Υδρομεταφορική Εταιρεία Λεβεντάκη ???
> 
> (Νεκτάριε - npapad) Το *OKOBIA* (IMO 6800024)συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή - μεταβολή, δεμένο στην μικρή προβλήτα που χωρίζει τα ναυπηγεία Παπίλα και Κελαιδή.
> 
> Και το μικρό εφοδιαστικό _ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Κ_ (ΙΜΟ 8679209) συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται (εδώ και αρκετό καιρό) στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια,
> 
> IMG_0260.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 01/07/2017_
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση φίλε Γιώργο ! Πιθανότατα αγορά από το Λεβεντάκη λοιπόν...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δυστύχημα στην Αίγινα: Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πιστέψει γιατί οι δύο ψαράδες δεν αντέδρασαν*Μηνάς Τσαμόπουλος, Λίνα Κεκέση05/07/201716:07
Εκτύπωση





1
SHARES
Facebook
WhatsApp
Facebook Messenger
Twitter






*Τραγικές φιγούρες τα παιδιά και οι σύζυγοι των δύο νεκρών που από τη πρώτη στιγμή βρέθηκαν στο λιμεναρχείο και στο νοσοκομείο όπου μεταφέρθηκαν οι δύο εβδομηντάχρονοι, για να μάθουν τι ακριβώς συνέβη*Ούτε η μεγάλη εμπειρία και η πολύχρονη σχέση τους με τη θάλασσα ,μπόρεσαν να αποτρέψουν το θάνατο των δύο ψαράδων σήμερα το πρωί ανοιχτά της Αίγινας. Τα δύο αδέρφια, ο Παντελής και ο Γιώργος Μπήτρος είχαν φύγει ξημερώματα από το σπίτι τους με το αλιευτικό τους σκάφος για να βγάλουν τη ψαριά της ημέρας. Η μοίρα όμως ήθελε τα δύο αδέρφια όπως γεννήθηκαν και μεγάλωσαν μαζί έτσι ακριβώς να φύγουν από τη ζωή. 

Συγκλονισμένη η κοινωνία του νησιού στον Αργοσαρωνικό, δεν μπορεί να πιστέψει πως τα δυο αυτά αγαπητά άτομα, χρόνια επαγγελματίες ψαράδες βρήκαν τραγικό θάνατο με αυτό το τρόπο. 

Τραγικές φιγούρες τα παιδιά και οι σύζυγοι των δύο νεκρών που από τη πρώτη στιγμή βρέθηκαν στο λιμεναρχείο και στο νοσοκομείο όπου μεταφέρθηκαν οι δύο εβδομηντάχρονοι, για να μάθουν τι ακριβώς συνέβη. 

Ο κουμπάρος του Παντελή Μπήτρου,συγκλονιςμένος μίλησε στο protothema .gr 
"Κρίμα που έφυγαν από τη ζωή με αυτόν τον άσχημο τρόπο. Από το πρωί έχουμε στενοχωρηθεί όλοι , οι γυναίκες τους , τα παιδιά τους ,τα εγγόνια τους δεν μπορούν να το πιστέψουν . Υποθέτω ότι τα δύο αδέρφια πρέπει να μάζευαν τα ψάρια εκείνη την ώρα και να μην είδαν την υδροφόρα που κατευθυνόταν κατά πάνω τους . Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι άλλο μπορεί να συνέβη και δεν κινήθηκαν αμέσως γιατί είχαν μεγάλη εμπειρία". 



*Το χρονικό*Η τραγωδία με τους δύο νεκρούς, 71 και 74ετών αντίστοιχα , σημειώθηκε σήμερα το πρωί στη θαλάσσια περιοχή 2,5 ναυτικά μίλια βορειοδυτικά της Σουβάλας , όταν το πλοίο "Αίγινα" συγκρούστηκε κάτω από αδιευκρίνιστες συνθήκες με το αλιευτικό σκάφος "Παναγιώτης ".

Από τη σύγκρουση το αλιευτικό σκάφος που ήταν ξύλινο διαλύθηκε , ενώ τα δύο άτομα που επέβαιναν σε αυτό , έπεσαν στη θάλασσα και περισυνελέγησαν στη συνέχεια νεκροί από το πλήρωμα της υδροφόρας . Το ναυτικό δυστύχημα σημειώθηκε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Καβουρόπετρας . 

Οι δύο άτυχοι ψαράδες φέρεται ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή προσπαθούσαν να μαζέψουν τα δίχτυα, καθώς παρα τις φωνές του πλοιάρχου του πλοίου δεν άκουσαν και συνέχισαν την εργασία τους . 

Ο πλοίαρχος του "Αίγινα" προσπάθησε να πραγματοποιήσει ελιγμό , ωστόσο το αλιευτικό με τους δύο επιβαίνοντες δεν πρόλαβε να απομακρυνθεί και συγκρούστηκε στη δεξιά πλευρά της πρύμνης του πλοίου υδροφόρα στο πίσω μέρος . 

Συγκλονισμένος ο υποπλοίαρχος της υδροφόρας σε δηλώσεις του είπε: 

"Ήμασταν στα 50 μέτρα , τους φώναζα "περιμένετε"...Ήταν δίπλα μας και δεν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κάτι , δεν ξέραμε ότι δεν ήξεραν να κολυμπούν ". 

Σύμφωνα με τον υποπλοίαρχο ( την ώρα του δυστυχήματος ) "ήμουν εκτός βάρδιας , κοιμόμουν , βγήκα και είδα το αλιευτικό σκάφος να έχει βουλιάξει , να έχει πέσει , να έχουν πνιγεί δύο άνθρωποι". 

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο θάνατος των δύο άτυχων ψαράδων που έπεσαν στο νερό οφείλεται σε πνιγμό μετά από σφοδρή πτώση , ενώ τα δύο θύματα αναγνωρίστηκαν από τους οικείους τους στο κέντρο υγείας της Αίγινας . 

Το λιμεναρχείο που έχει αναλάβει την προανάκριση της υπόθεσης απαγόρευσε τον απόπλου του πλοίου υδροφόρα προκειμένου να επιθεωρηθεί, ενώ τα έξι άτομα πλήρωμα μεταξύ των οποίων και ο πλοίαρχος οδηγήθηκαν στο λιμεναρχείο προκειμένου να δώσουν καταθέσεις . Τα μέλη του πληρώματος , κατά την καταθεςή τους αφέθηκαν ελεύθερα ενώ ο πλοίαρχος συνελήφθη 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το_ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ (ex. AKPAKPA - ΙΜΟ 5055531) έχει πράγματι φύγει από τα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή - Κελαιδή, και βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 1 του Περάματος. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον όμως είναι το γεγονός πως έχει πλαγιοδετήσει ακριβώς στην θέση που χρησιμοποιεί η εταιρεία του κ. Λεβεντάκη για τις υδροφόρες της, και μάλιστα σήμερα ήταν πλαγιοδετημένες πάνω του οι υδροφόρες της εταιρείας _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Λ_ και _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_. Τι σχέση μπορεί άραγε να έχουν η Υδροληπτική Ναυτική Εταιρεία που πρακτορεύει σύμφωνα με τον ΟΛΠ το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ με την Υδρομεταφορική Εταιρεία Λεβεντάκη ???


Ας το δούμε λοιπόν μόνο του το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ_ (μιας και σήμερα απουσίαζαν από δίπλα του τόσο το _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_ που _δεξαμενίζεται_ στου Φραντζή, όσο και το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Λ_), χωρίς καμμία εμφανή αλλαγή ακόμα ως προς την προηγούμενη εξωτερική του εμφάνιση.


IMG_0056.jpg
*Πέραμα - 08/07/2017*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η υδροφόρα _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_, σε ακόμα μία φωτό από τα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183865
> _15 Ιουλίου 2017_


Όπως είδαμε το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στα ναυπηγεία Φραντζή, και σίγουρα φαντάζει κάπως παράξενη η επιλογή του χρόνου (υδροφόρα της Αίγινας, μέσα στην ...τούρλα του καλοκαιριού) για εργασίες συντήρησης και δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νέο απόκτημα της _ΕΚΟ_, το εφοδιαστικό τάνκερ _ΑΡΧΩΝ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ_ (1985 - Ιαπωνία - ΙΜΟ 8421365 - πρώην MARINA AZZURRA).

IMG_0111.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 22/07/2017_

Στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα βρίσκονται τραβηγμένα έξω το μότορσιπ _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ_ (IMO 6500909) και το (άρτι μετονομασθέν) εφοδιαστικό _JAGUAR_ (ΙΜΟ 6417748 - πρώην GALAXY X, HELEXON I, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ).

IMG_0097.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/07/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μικρές πετρελαιοκηλίδες από τη βύθιση του δεξαμενόπλοιου «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ».*


ΕΛΛΑΔΑ /Κυριακή 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, 08:21:26 / Τελευταία Ενημέρωση: 09:58 / Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ




Μικρές πετρελαιοκηλίδες έχουν εντοπιστεί στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε στις 02:45 τα ξημερώματα από αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία το δεξαμενόπλοιο «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ», νοτιοδυτικά της νησίδας Αταλάντης, στον Σαρωνικό Κόλπο.
Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, το δεξαμενόπλοιο μετέφερε άγνωστη ποσότητα καυσίμων, ενώ οι δύο επιβαίνοντες που βρίσκονταν σε αυτό κατάφεραν να διασωθούν από λάντζα ?ένα μικρό πλεούμενο μεταφοράς πληρωμάτων? που βρισκόταν στην περιοχή και είναι καλά στην υγεία τους.
Για το συμβάν βρίσκεται σε ετοιμότητα το κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστεί ενδεχόμενη ρύπανση. Στο σημείο βρίσκεται ήδη πλωτό του λιμενικού και ρυμουλκό.
Το "ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ", κατασκευής του 1972, είχε χωρητικότητα 3.205 τόνων. Είχε ολικό μήκος 92,3 μέτρα και πλάτος 13,7.
Στο μεταξύ η ύπαρξη διάσπαρτων πετρελαιοειδών, σε έκταση περίπου 100 και 200 μέτρων και σε απόσταση περίπου 1.000 μέτρων από την ακτή, διαπιστώθηκε την Παρασκευή 8η Σεπτεμβρίου βορειοδυτικά της νήσου Θηρασιάς.
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Θήρας ελήφθησαν δείγματα από τη θάλασσα, ενώ με τη συνδρομή του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου Θήρας, ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες απορρύπανσης και περισυλλογής από ιδιωτική εταιρεία προστασίας θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.
Σύμφωνα με το λιμενικό σώμα/ελληνική ακτοφυλακή, διερευνάται το ενδεχόμενο η συγκεκριμένη θαλάσσια ρύπανση να έχει προκληθεί από το περιστατικό προσάραξης στην Ίο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίου «ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ ΠΑΤΜΟΣ», που ρυμουλκούμενο οδηγήθηκε χθες στον προβλήτα της Β΄ Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Ζώνης Περάματος.

Οι φωτο είναι δικές μου. Στην πρώτη πριν δύο χρόνια περνώντας τη δίαυλο, στη δεύτερη που βυθίστηκε και στην τρίτη πόσο κοντά είναι στη νησίδα Αταλάντη.
ΑΓΙΑ-ΖΩΝΗ-ΙΙ-04-13-10-2015.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΖΩΝΗ-ΙΙ-05-10-09-2017-εκεί-που-βυθίστηκε.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΖΩΝΗ-ΙΙ-06-10-09-2017-εκεί-που-βυθίστηκε.jpg

----------


## npapad

> *Μικρές πετρελαιοκηλίδες από τη βύθιση του δεξαμενόπλοιου «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ».*
> 
> 
> ΕΛΛΑΔΑ /Κυριακή 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, 08:21:26 / Τελευταία Ενημέρωση: 09:58 / Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μικρές πετρελαιοκηλίδες έχουν εντοπιστεί στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε στις 02:45 τα ξημερώματα από αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία το δεξαμενόπλοιο «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ», νοτιοδυτικά της νησίδας Αταλάντης, στον Σαρωνικό Κόλπο.
> ...


Κρίμα... είχε δουλέψει για αρκετό καιρό και στους Καλούς Λιμένες αντικαθιστώντας τότε το ΜΑΡΙΑ Π που βυθίστηκε κατόπιν και αυτό στην Ελευσίνα με όνομα ΑΛΦΑ Ι. Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία μου ένα μήνα πριν (8-8-2017) μέσα στο δίαυλο.
DSC_3333.jpg
Και εδώ φωτογραφία μου από τους Καλούς Λιμένες σε καλύτερες μέρες...
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2350600

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το «Αγία Ζώνη» κυκλοφορούσε με παρατάσεις που είχε δώσει το υπουργείο*




11










Mε παρατάσεις κυκλοφορούσε το δεξαμενόπλοιο «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ» το οποίο με τη βύθισή του προκάλεσε την τεράστια ρύπανση στον Σαρωνικό.

Όπως αποδεικνύεται από έγγραφο του Κλάδου Ελέγχου Πλοίων του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, που δημοσιεύει το πόρταλ «902.gr», το πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας του πλοίου είχε λήξει στις 27 Ιουλίου και είχε λάβει παράταση για δύο μήνες. 

Συγκεκριμένα, στις 26 Ιουλίου δόθηκε παράταση μέχρι τις 6 Αυγούστου. Στη συνέχεια, ακολούθησε και άλλη παράταση μέχρι τις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου. Η παράταση δεν πρόλαβε να ολοκληρωθεί και το πλοίο ναυάγησε στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου, προκαλώντας την τεράστια ζημιά στο Σαρωνικό. 

Το γεγονός επιβεβαιώνει τις τεράστιες ευθύνες της κυβέρνησης, που παρέτεινε την άδεια λειτουργίας στο πλοίο, την ώρα που σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες παρουσίαζε σοβαρά προβλήματα στο μηχανοστάσιο και στις σωληνώσεις του.

Για παράδειγμα, σοβαρές καταγγελίες υπάρχουν από τις ενώσεις ναυτικών για το μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου, που περιγράφεται ως «ρημάδι», ενώ οι σωληνώσεις του, ακόμα κι αυτές που έχουν να κάνουν με τη θάλασσα, είχαν παντού τρύπες και μπαλώματα... Οι ίδιες καταγγελίες αναφέρουν ότι η σκουριά είχε «φάει» και σημεία των λαμαρινών στα στεγανά του πλοίου, με αποτέλεσμα συχνά να «μπάζει» και από εκεί νερά.









*Πηγή: 902.gr,protothema.gr*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αποκάλυψη για το «Ναυάγιο» στην Σαλαμίνα: Το Μαζούτ (που δεν υπήρχε) ήταν λαθραίο - Έμαθαν ότι τους "περίμεναν" και το βούλιαξαν, εν αγνοία της εταιρείας (*


Σκοπός μας να βοηθήσουμε με τις ιδιαίτερες...
τεχνικές προανάκρισης που χρησιμοποιούμε τις ανακριτικές αρχές, προκειμένου να εστιάζουν (σε αυτές τις υποθέσεις) εύστοχα την σε βάθος έρευνά τους.


Όλη αυτή η ιστορία σόκαρε το πανελλήνιο, "κατέστρεψε και υποβάθμισε για πολλά χρόνια"την εικόνα της Αττικής, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται , για τον Τουρισμό και τις επιχειρήσεις που ζουν από την θάλασσα της, έμμεσα ή άμεσα.
Δεν θα το συγχωρέσουμε λοιπόν!

Το πλαίσιο της όλης εγκληματικής πράξης , ορίζεται από τα παρακάτω:

1. Η Πρόκληση ναυαγίου (¶ρθρο 277 Π.Κ.) και όλη η σχετική νομοθεσία είναι ανίσχυρη όταν τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα είναι μεγάλα . Είναι δε, ακόμα πιο αδύναμη όταν μαζί με τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα, στηρίζονται (ή τροφοδοτούνται) πολιτικά ή επιχειρηματικά ανταγωνιστικά συμφέροντα.

2. Υπάρχουν προϋποθέσεις που ανάγουν το οικονομικό συμφέρον του πλοιοκτήτη να βυθίσει πλοίο του. (π.χ. αποζημίωση, "κοντραμπάντο" καυσίμων, εικονική πώληση κ.α.)

3. Η όλη κομπίνα, είναι επαγγελματικά προσεγμένη και εκτελείται από 2 το πολύ τρία άτομα, έμπιστα και που διατρέχουν τον ίδιο κίνδυνο εάν αποκαλυφθούν.

4. Η Κομπίνα δύσκολα "δείχνει" τους δράστες και ειδικά τους εγκέφαλους, καθόσον έχουν μεριμνήσει να αναπτύξουν γύρο τους ασπίδα προστασίας. Στην συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση,  π.χ. ευθύνονται ένα σωρό υπεύθυνοι και υπόλογοι... έως τον Υπουργό ( :Wink: , από τους οποίους «πρέπει πρώτα να περάσει η προανάκριση » για να φτάσει στους δράστες με αποδείξεις ενοχής.

Επίσης μέρος της "προστασίας" είναι εξιλαστήρια θύματα πάνω στα οποία, πέφτει όλη η ευθύνη. Πολλές φορές δε, πληρώνονται γι΄αυτό, γνωρίζοντας ότι θα "βγουν γρήγορα".

Στο συγκεκριμένο Ναυάγιο
-Ως γνωστό από τον ίδιο τον πλοιοκτήτη -το πλοίο Δ/Ξ «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» (Ν.Π. 11769)- δεν ήταν ασφαλισμένο (είχε ασφαλιστεί μόνο για ζημίες προς τρίτους και για ρύπανση). Έχει συνεπώς το άλλοθι να φωνάζει (και αυτό έκανε δημόσια) ότι... καταστράφηκε οικονομικά.

Τι σημαίνει όμως αυτό;
Κρατηθείτε...!

Δεν υπήρχαν UnderwritersΆΆ (Ασφαλιστές του φορτίου), δηλαδή και το φορτίο (Μαζούτ) ήταν ανασφάλιστο, όπως θέλουν να φαίνεται. Ποιος θα ασφαλίσει υπερήλικο πλοίου με παρελθόν, η αιτιολογία;

Σημαίνει επίσης ότι...
από τους 2.570 τόνους καυσίμων που φέρεται να μετέφερε 100-120 τόνοι μόνο ήταν Μαζούτ και το υπόλοιπο θαλασσινό νερό. (κρατήστε το θα φανεί παρακάτω)

Ο ντόρος της καταστροφής όπως παρουσιάζεται στα κανάλια δημιουργεί την ψευδαίσθηση ότι, χιλιάδες τόνοι Μαζούτ, κατέστρεψαν ακτές, παραλίες και θαλάσσια ζωή.

Έλαβαν δηλαδή υπόψη τους στον σχεδιασμό της Κομπίνας και αυτή την παράμετρο... "πανέξυπνοι".

- Έπλεε με προσωρινό πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας από το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας. (κενό νομοθεσίας εδώ που το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν)

Τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Απλά έτσι, αποφεύγεται η επιθεώρηση από τον Νηογνώμονα και παρακάμπτονται τα απαιτούμενα πιστοποιητικά που θα οδηγούσαν στην "ακινητοποίηση" του πλοίου. Δεν διέθετε, δηλαδή πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας που να δικαιολογεί την μεταφορά του φορτίου του.

Εδώ έχουμε μια αρχή του κουβαριού
Ποιος μερίμνησε για την παράταση -το προσωρινό πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας- από την 6 Αυγούστου μέχρι τις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου, χωρίς να γνωρίζει όλα τα ανωτέρω;

Και συνεχίζουμε...
Ο πλοιοκτήτης (και στο παρελθόν πρόεδρος του Περαμαϊκού) μιλώντας σε τηλεοπτικό σταθμό δήλωσε πως «για την πετρελαιοκηλίδα φταίει το Blue Star Patmos, το οποίο είχε προσαράξει ανοιχτά της Ίου, και την Παρασκευή ρυμουλκήθηκε στο λιμάνι του Περάματος για επισκευές και είχε διαρροή» για να συμπληρώσει ότι «ήδη είχε γίνει ρύπανση στο λιμάνι του Περάματος από το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Τώρα έχουν.. φορτώσει όλη τη ρύπανση σε μας».

Να θυμίσουμε ότι το Blue Star Patmos. (IMO 9565041), την Τετάρτη 30 Αυγούστου 2017 προσεγγίζοντας την Ίο και ενώ εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά προς Σύρο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Ίο, Σαντορίνη και Ανάφη, προσέκρουσε στον ανατολικό κάβο, κατά τη στροφή του προς τα ανατολικά προκειμένου να εισέλθει στο λιμάνι.

Τότε πράγματι δεν μίλησε κανείς για ρύπανση!

Δήλωσε επίσης ότι, κατά την βύθιση του ήταν φορτωμένο και αγκυροβολημένο χωρίς να έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή κάποια ζημιά.

Δείχνει δλδ , δολιοφθορά ;

Να σημειώσουμε ότι υπάρχει Kοινοπραξία «ΑΝΕΚ-Superfast Ferries »

- Στο πλοίο φέρονται να επέβαιναν 2 μέλη του πληρώματος σε σύνολο 11... Γιατί; (σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό, στο πλοίο έπρεπε να βρίσκεται το 1/3 του πληρώματος), επίσης, στην περιοχή επικρατούσαν πολύ καλές καιρικές συνθήκες.

- Το πλοίο ήταν κατασκευής του 1972 χωρητικότητας 3205 τόνων. Υπερήλικο δηλαδή το οποίο όπως αποδείχθηκε ήταν εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο για την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας.

- Το ΥΕΝ ανακοινώνει ότι η βύθιση του πλοίου έγινε μετά από 13 ώρες, ανακοινώνοντας παράλληλα ότι, όλα τα πιστοποιητικά του πλοίου είχαν ελεγχθεί και βρέθηκαν εντάξει!

- Σύμφωνα με μαρτυρική κατάθεση, δύο ημέρες πριν βυθιστεί αποβιβάστηκαν όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος, εκτός από δύο για να μεταφέρουν αντλία υδάτων σε άλλο πλοίο συμφερόντων της ίδιας εταιρείας.

Ποιο; Που είναι;
Τι έγινε λοιπόν -για να μην σας κουράζουμε- με βάση τα ανωτέρω.

Σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό Σώμα άλλωστε, το «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ» είχε αποπλεύσει έμφορτο πρωινές ώρες, από τα διυλιστήρια του Ασπροπύργου.

Γνωρίζετε ποιος είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης εκεί!

Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στις 2:45, ενώ ήταν αγκυροβολημένο στο γνωστό σημείο με την θάλασσα "λάδι". Για τον εξής λόγο...!

ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΩΝ που φέρεται να μετέφερε, άλλωστε η αξία του πλοίου ήταν αμελητέα συγκριτικά με το φορτίο του πλοίου και την αξία της «φωτογραφικής» αποζημίωσης.

Τα καύσιμα πωλήθηκαν τρεις φορές, δεν φορτώθηκαν ποτέ (εκτός ελαχίστων, έγινε μεταφορά τους σε άλλο πλοίο (χωρίς να γίνει), χάθηκαν στην θάλασσα λιγότερα και θα αποζημιωθούν για πολλά περισσότερα.

Το πλοίο -για το οποίο όλοι πίστευαν ότι στα αμπάρια του βρισκόταν φορτίο πετρελαίου- στην πραγματικότητα ήταν φορτωμένο με θαλασσινό νερό αναμεμειγμένο με μικρή ποσότητα μαζούτ για να γίνει ο ντόρος στα Κανάλια.

Την ημέρα που εγκατέλειψε το πλήρωμα το πλοίο, στηρίζονταν στο να μην βυθιστεί μόνο στην ευστάθειά του, η οποία προερχόταν από τις καμπίνες του πλοίου, τις αίθουσες ενδιαίτησης και από το μηχανοστάσιο του.

¶τομο του πληρώματος που είχε κατέβει, υποψιάστηκε - πρόδωσε (και καλά έκανε). Οι αυτουργοί ενημερώθηκαν και το βούλιαξαν.

Χρειάστηκαν περίπου 45 λεπτά ώστε να "βάλουν" την θάλασσα μέσα στο μηχανοστάσιο και να πετύχουν την βύθιση του πλοίου που είχε ήδη προετοιμαστεί.

Εν τω μεταξύ ο κρατικός μηχανισμός κοιμόταν βαθιά. Ήταν άλλωστε 3 τα ξημερώματα.
Εδώ σταματάμε σεβόμενοι την προανάκριση...
Εσείς όμως ξέρετε πλέον τι έγινε...
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Συνωμοσιολογία εναντίον πραγματικότητας για το δεξαμενόπλοιο “Αγία Ζωνη ΙΙ”*_16 September 2017
_


Οι πρόσφατες δημοσιεύσεις σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του δεξαμενόπλοιου στον Αργοσαρωνικό και η κακή εξέλιξη όλης της κατάστασης οδηγεί σε πολλές απόψεις σχετικά με τα αίτια της βύθισης. Όπως εξηγεί πλοίαρχος με μεγάλη γνώση σε θέματα διαχείρισης δεξαμενοπλοίων “άρχισε η συνομωσιολογία”.
Ο ίδιος, έμπειρος ναυτικός, εξηγεί ότι μπορεί να έγινε ένα απλό transfer φορτίου με λάθος τρόπο και το πλοίο καταπονήθηκε από λάθος χειρισμό. Όσο για το περίεργο του πράγματος καλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε ότι στο παρελθόν πλοίο βυθίστηκε στην προβλήτα από λάθος φόρτωση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αυτοψία θα δείξει αν στο πλοίο υπάρχει ρήγμα η όχι. Αν υπάρχει ρήγμα τότε είναι ανθρώπινο λάθος, αν είναι άθικτο στο βυθό (δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ζημιά στο εξωτερικό περίβλημα αλλά άνοιξαν το επιστόμιο που αφήνει τη θάλασσα να μπει στο μηχανοστάσιο), τότε “μυρίζει απάτη”. Ας δούμε τι θα δείξει η πραγματική έρευνα και ας αφήσουμε την αλήθεια να λάμψει.
Φωτό: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ/Παντελής Σαΐτας

----------


## Ναύαρχος

Θυμάστε που λέγαμε για τα θρησκευτικά ονόματα των πλοίων; Ιδού λοιπόν που η Αγία Ζώνη γέμισε πετρέλαια το Σαρωνικό. Και λέγονται και για λαθρεμπόριο που έκανε η Αγία Ζώνη.

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Task force» για την οικολογική καταστροφή στον Σαρωνικό*Tο συντονιστικό όργανο θα συνεδριάζει καθημερινά, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα δεδομένα σχετικά με τα κρούσματα ρύπανσης και τις διαθέσιμες δυνάμεις που επιχειρούν. Επικεφαλής τίθεται ο Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός.
_Δημοσιεύθηκε: 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017 - 08:30_



*65**10**0**0*


Στη συγκρότηση συντονιστικού οργάνου για την αντιμετώπιση της διάσπαρτης ρύπανσης που προκάλεσε σε παράκτιες περιοχές της Αττικής και της Σαλαμίνας η βύθιση του δεξαμενόπλοιου «ΑΓ.ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ», την εποπτεία των επιχειρήσεων και την ενημέρωση των δημοσιογράφων, προχώρησε το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας. 

Επικεφαλής του συντονιστικού οργάνου τίθεται ο υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής *Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός.*

Όπως ανακοίνωθηκε, το συντονιστικό όργανο *θα συνεδριάζει καθημερινά,*λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα δεδομένα σχετικά με τα κρούσματα ρύπανσης και τις διαθέσιμες δυνάμεις που επιχειρούν, ενώ στόχος του θα είναι η έγκριση των καθημερινών σχεδίων απορρύπανσης που καταθέτει η ανάδοχος εταιρεία, η αξιολόγηση του αποτελέσματος των επιχειρήσεων και η ανάληψη επιπλέον δράσεων όπου χρειαστεί.

Επίσης, ορίστηκαν ανώτατοι αξιωματικοί του λιμενικού σώματος υπεύθυνοι σε κάθε γεωγραφικό τομέα που περιλαμβάνει τις πληγείσες περιοχές, οι οποίοι, σε εικοσιτετράωρη βάση, θα επιτηρούν τις διαδικασίες απορρύπανσης που έχει αναλάβει η ανάδοχος εταιρεία και θα κρίνουν επιτόπου τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες.

Στο συντονιστικό όργανο επικεφαλής θα είναι ο υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός, ενώ θα συμμετέχουν ο αρχηγός του Λιμενικού, αντιναύαρχος Σταμάτιος Ράπτης, ο διοικητής της Δημόσιας Αρχής Λιμένα, Δημοσθένης Μπακόπουλος, ο Β' υπαρχηγός του σώματος Παναγιώτης Παρασκευάς, ο κεντρικός λιμενάρχης Πειραιά, αρχιπλοίαρχος Κωνσταντίνος Λεοντάρας, ο διευθυντής του γραφείου Τύπου, αντιπλοίαρχος Νίκος Λαγκαδιανός, ο διευθυντής της Διεύθυνσης Προστασίας Θαλασσίου Περιβάλλοντος, αντιπλοίαρχος Στυλιανός Μαρκουλάκης και ο λιμενάρχης Σαρωνικού, αντιπλοίαρχος Ευάγγελος Σκιαδάς.

Στις συνεδριάσεις του συντονιστικού θα καλούνται, επίσης, εκπρόσωποι του πρώτου και του δευτέρου βαθμού της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, οι ορισθέντες γεωγραφικοί τομεάρχες του λιμενικού και εκπρόσωπος της αναδόχου αντιρρυπαντικής εταιρείας.

Το πρωί στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας πραγματοποιήθηκε σύσκεψη με εκπροσώπους των δήμων του παραλιακού μετώπου του Σαρωνικού και της Περιφέρειας Αττικής, με στόχο να καταγραφούν τα κατά τόπους προβλήματα, και να γίνουν προτάσεις για τον καλύτερο συντονισμό των δράσεων.
Η ηγεσία του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας διευκρίνισε ότι *έχουν ληφθεί δείγματα καυσίμων από παντού* και ότι έχουν σταλεί για ανάλυση ώστε να λυθούν απορίες για το ποιο πλοίο ρύπανε.

Ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας *Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής* δεσμεύτηκε ότι θα διαταχθεί έρευνα και για τη ρύπανση στο Πέραμα και για τη μεταφορά του Blue Star Πάτμος.

Είπε ακόμα ότι από την πρώτη στιγμή στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας βρίσκονται επιθεωρητές του υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, για να κάνουν τους απαραίτητους περιβαλλοντικούς ελέγχους, ενώ στον έλεγχο της ποιότητας των νερών έχουν εμπλακεί το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ και το ΚΕΕΛΠΝΟ.

Ο γενικός γραμματέας του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας Διονύσης Χαράλαμπος εξήγησε ότι υπάρχει ειδική νομοθεσία (ΚΥΑ) για τη διαχείριση των αποβλήτων και το υπουργείο θα δώσει στους εκπροσώπους των ΟΤΑ οδικό χάρτη των ενεργειών που απαιτούνται για τη διεκδίκηση των αποζημιώσεων.

Στο μεταξύ ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας συγκαλεί νέα σύσκεψη με τους δημάρχους την Τρίτη, ενώ όπως έγινε γνωστό θα αναζητηθεί μέσω ΟΑΕΔ εξειδικευμένο στην απορρύπανση προσωπικό για να διατεθεί στις εταιρείες καθαρισμού.

Ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας δήλωσε ότι γίνεται αγώνας μεγάλος για την καταπολέμηση της ρύπανσης και ότι γι' αυτό απαιτείται συνεργασία και συνεννόηση.

Στη σύσκεψη συμμετείχαν οι δήμαρχοι, οι αντιδήμαρχοι από τους δήμους: Ελληνικού - Αργυρούπολης, Κορωπίου, Πειραιά, Σαλαμίνας, Βάρης - Βούλας - Βουλιαγμένης, Κερατσινίου-Δραπετσώνας, Γλυφάδας, Φαλήρου, Περάματος και Αλίμου. Συμμετείχαν επίσης, ο αντιπεριφερειάρχης Νότιας Αθήνας, Χρήστος Καπάταης, ο αντιπεριφερειάρχης Περιβάλλοντος Νάσος Αναγνωστόπουλος, ο αντιπεριφερειάρχης Γιώργος Γαβρίλης και εκπρόσωπος της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Νήσων.

Ο υπουργός Επικρατείας αρμόδιος για τον συντονισμό του κυβερνητικού έργου Χριστόφορος Βερναρδάκης, με τη συνοδεία του υφυπουργού Νεκτάριου Σαντορινιού, του γενικού γραμματέα Ναυτιλίας Διονύση-Χαράλαμπου Καλαματιανού και του αρχηγού του Λ.Σ. - ΕΛ. ΑΚΤ.,αντιναύαρχου ΛΣ Σταμάτη Ράπτη, επισκέφτηκε το σημείο του ναυαγίου του «Αγία Ζώνη 2» και το παραλιακό μέτωπο του Σαρωνικού Κόλπου.
*ΠΗΓΗ: Real.gr*

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Να κινηθούν νομικά κατά της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας όσοι επλήγησαν»**Κατά της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας και της ασφαλιστικής της πρέπει να καταθέτουν αγωγές όσοι έχουν πληγεί από τη ρύπανση στον Σαρωνικό, δήλωσε σε ενημέρωση πριν από λίγο ο αρμόδιος υφυπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός.*









←*ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ*Αλλαγές στα τέλη κυκλοφορίας επεξεργάζεται η κυβέρνηση
|
→*ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΜΑ*Απεγκλωβίστηκε άνδρας που είχε πέσει στις γραμμές του μετρό στην Ομόνοια




*Νίκος Υποφάντης*
Δημοσίευση: *17/09/2017 - 12:49* Τελευταία ενημέρωση: *17/09/2017 - 12:49*3 σχόλια







ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ / ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΜΠΕΛΤΕΣ
SHARE IT














Κατά της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας και της ασφαλιστικής της πρέπει να καταθέτουν αγωγές όσοι έχουν πληγεί από τη ρύπανση στον Σαρωνικό, δήλωσε σε ενημέρωση πριν από λίγο ο αρμόδιος υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός.

Στην εικόνα την οποία παρουσίασε, είπε ότι σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, η κατάσταση είναι πολύ καλύτερη, ενώ σημείωσε ότι η αντίδραση του λιμενικού σώματος ήταν άμεση και τηρήθηκαν ακριβώς όλα τα σχεδία τα όποια προβλέφθηκαν.

Σύμφωνα με τον εκπρόσωπο τύπου του Λιμενικού, Νικόλαο Λαγκαδιανό, μικρή και περιορισμένη ρύπανση διαπιστώθηκε και στην παραλία του Λαγονησίου

Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...#ixzz4swNzt7BW 
Follow us: @skaigr on Twitter | skaigr on Facebook

----------


## pantelis2009

Η ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ .......ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ.
Ο κύριος Σαντοριναίος σήμερα το πρωί έλεγε ότι επειδή στο Lassea έληξαν  τα χαρτιά του θα έβρισκαν άλλο πλοίο και μέσα σε δύο ώρες .....περίπου θα έχει αντικατασταθεί από το νέο. Που είναι το νέο πλοίο ΟΕΟ.   
Στης 14.00 το LASSEA έφυγε. Η ώρα είναι 20.00 μ.μ και μέχρι τώρα δεν βλέπω πλοίο δίπλα στο κουφάρι του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ για την άντληση των υπολοίπων καυσίμων. Τι περιμένουν άραγε ?? Να φτάσει η πετρελαιοκηλίδα στη Μύκονο??? Από αύριο αρχίζουν οι αέρηδες και θα γίνει χαμός.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε φίλε.Πλακώθηκαν τώρα να μη δίνουν παρατάσεις,θα βάλουν λέει όριο ηλικίας στα εφοδιαστικά.Ό,τι έγινε κ με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ,κατέβασαν το όριο στα ποστάλια,έφυγαν μερικά αξιόλογα πλοία που θα μπορούσαν να δουλέψουν κάποια χρόνια ακόμα κ τώρα ορθώς δεν υπάρχει όριο ηλικίας στην ακτοπλοϊα.
Όσο γιά το LASSEA τι να πω;;  Aφού βρε άχρηστοι,καρεκλοκένταυροι ξέρετε (ή μήπως δεν ξέρετε) ότι δεν θα βρεθεί άλλο καράβι,τουλάχιστον τόσο γρήγορα,κάνετε  μιά εξαίρεση κ δώστε μιά παράταση στο καράβι! :Disturbed:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζουμε τι ποσότητα πετρελαιοειδών έχει παραμείνει στο ναυάγιο μετά την "απομάκρυνση" του LASSEA και αν υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος διαρροής τους, συνυπολογίζοντας και το ότι σύμφωνα με τις ανακοινώσεις που υπήρξαν το πλοίο (ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ) στεγανοποιήθηκε τρεις ημέρες μετά την βύθιση του ???

----------


## ppgk2005

To LASSEA κατασχέθηκε με .."οσμή λαθρεμπορίου"  http://www.capital.gr/epikairotita/3...-lathremporiou

ίσως δεν ήταν μόνο τα πιστοποιητικά που έληγαν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To LASSEA κατασχέθηκε με .."οσμή λαθρεμπορίου"  http://www.capital.gr/epikairotita/3...-lathremporiou
> 
> ίσως δεν ήταν μόνο τα πιστοποιητικά που έληγαν...


΄΄
Αυτό είναι καινούργιο στοιχείο που το διάβασα κ εγώ μετά το τελευταίως μου ποστ.'
Το καραβάκι δεν είναι σε κάποιο καρνάγιο ή λιμάνι ως θα ανέμενε κανείς αλλά στην ράδα των διυλιστηρίων Ασπροπύργου.
Κ γιά να γράφουμε το όνομα ελληνικά,είναι ΛΑΣΣΑΙΑ,κανονικά με ένα σ είναι αρχαία πόλη κοντά στους Καλούς Λιμένες.Στο marine traffic φαίνεται ότι έχει δουλέψει εκεί κάτω.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ .......ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ.
> Ο κύριος Σαντοριναίος σήμερα το πρωί έλεγε ότι επειδή στο Lassea έληξαν  τα χαρτιά του θα έβρισκαν άλλο πλοίο και μέσα σε δύο ώρες .....περίπου θα έχει αντικατασταθεί από το νέο. Που είναι το νέο πλοίο ΟΕΟ.   
> Στης 14.00 το LASSEA έφυγε. Η ώρα είναι 20.00 μ.μ και μέχρι τώρα δεν βλέπω πλοίο δίπλα στο κουφάρι του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ για την άντληση των υπολοίπων καυσίμων. Τι περιμένουν άραγε ?? Να φτάσει η πετρελαιοκηλίδα στη Μύκονο??? Από αύριο αρχίζουν οι αέρηδες και θα γίνει χαμός.


Ένα εικοσιτετράωρο αργότερα και κανένα πλοίο δίπλα στο ναυάγιο του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ. Όλα τα εφοδιαστικά είναι χωρίς χαρτιά και ακατάλληλα???????? 
Που είναι αυτά που έλεγε ο κύριος Σαντοριναίος??????

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΗ: Έτσι βυθίστηκε το Αγία Ζώνη – Τι καταγγέλλει εμπειρογνώμονας*Σεπτέμβριος 20, 2017_14_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

__

_« Ίσως έτσι εξηγείται γιατί δεν πρόλαβαν να εκπέμψουν σήμα κινδύνου τα μέλη του πληρώματος»_
_Τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βυθίστηκε το «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» πιθανολογεί και εκτιμά ειδικός εμπειρογνώμονας στην εφημερίδα «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ»._
_Σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα «όλα δείχνουν ότι – άγνωστο πώς – άνοιξαν οι βάνες εισρόφησης (το πλοίο διαθέτει περισσότερες από δύο)_
_προκειμένου να μπει νερό και να καλυφθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο το κενό που υπήρχε στην ποσότητα του φορτίου,_
_το οποίο κανείς δεν ξέρει_
_πού ακριβώς διοχετεύθηκε».Ωστόσο, ο ίδιος αναφέρει πως φαίνεται πως μία ή περισσότερες από τις βάνες της μιας πλευράς (μπάντας, όπως ελέχθη χαρακτηριστικά) μπλοκάρισε,
με συνέπεια το δεξαμενόπλοιο να φορτώνει μονόμπαντα, να πάρει κλίση και να βυθιστεί μέσα σε λίγο χρόνο.
Τα λιγοστά μέλη του πληρώματος δεν μπόρεσαν να αντιμετωπίσουν εγκαίρως το πρόβλημα της εν λόγω βλάβης και κάπως έτσι δεν αποφεύχθηκε το μοιραίο.
Σημειώνεται ότι, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες που επικαλείται η εφημερίδα από τα ΕΛΠΕ, το πλοίο φόρτωσε το Σάββατο 1.818 μετρικούς τόνους καύσιμα, ενώ μετά το ναυάγιο ανακοινώθηκε πως ήταν φορτωμένο με 2.200 τόνους καύσιμο πετρέλαιο (fuel oil) και 370 μετρικούς τόνους ναυτιλιακό (marine gas oil).
Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του «Αγ. Ζώνη ΙΙ» είχε ελεγχθεί για υπόθεση λαθρεμπορίας το 2012 και το 2013 και, σύμφωνα με τον αρχηγό του Λιμενικού Σταμάτη Ράπτη, τελικώς απηλλάγη με βούλευμα.
Στο μεταξύ, σταμάτησε χθες η απάντληση των καυσίμων από το βυθισμένο δεξαμενόπλοιο, μετά την εμπλοκή που δημιουργήθηκε με τη λήξη (χθες) των πιστοποιητικών αξιοπλοΐας του δεξαμενόπλοιου που εκλήθη από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του βυθισμένου πλοίου να περισυλλέξει τα καύσιμα.
Ο πλοιοκτήτης του βυθισμένου δεξαμενόπλοιου «Αγ. Ζώνη ΙΙ» διαβεβαίωσε χθες τους λιμενικούς ότι σήμερα νέο πλοίο πρόκειται να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες απάντλησης.
ΠΗΓΗ
_

----------


## Στέφανος

Χθές μου έλεγε σοβαρός άνθρωπος ότι καλά πληροφορημένο πρόσωπο [_εδώ ψιλιάζομαι_] του είπε πώς ήταν φτιαχτή η δουλειά από συμφέροντα που θέλουν να πέσουν οι τιμές των ακινήτων του παραλιακού μετώπου. Μου το ανέλυε ώρα.

Εμένα μου πήρε περισσότερη ώρα να συνέλθω πάντως .....

Απορία: μπορείτε να δείτε το ιστορικό πορείας του ΑΚΤΑΙΑ? μου βγάζει κενή σελίδα......
Ηταν με εργασία στο "Πάτμος" ? 
που ήταν οεο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χθές μου έλεγε σοβαρός άνθρωπος ότι καλά πληροφορημένο πρόσωπο [_εδώ ψιλιάζομαι_] του είπε πώς ήταν φτιαχτή η δουλειά από συμφέροντα που θέλουν να πέσουν οι τιμές των ακινήτων του παραλιακού μετώπου. Μου το ανέλυε ώρα.
> 
> Εμένα μου πήρε περισσότερη ώρα να συνέλθω πάντως .....
> 
> Απορία: μπορείτε να δείτε το ιστορικό πορείας του ΑΚΤΑΙΑ? μου βγάζει κενή σελίδα......
> Ηταν με εργασία στο "Πάτμος" ? 
> που ήταν οεο?


Καλά,έχουν ακουστεί πολλά. Μέχρι ότι έχει να κάνει με την επένδυση στο Ελληνικό...
Το ΟSRV AKTAIA,με πλήρες όνομα διότι υπάρχουν κ τα αντιρρυπαντικά ΑΚΤΑΙΑ,ήταν στο ΒS PATMOS αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είχε απεμπλακεί από την επιχείρηση.
Όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται από την ΕΜSA,δουλεύει σαν κοινό tanker αλλά πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμο at short notice.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Απαξίωση της Σαλαμίνας και της Αττικής από το τσίρκο που μας κυβερνά συνεχίζεται. Τρεις μέρες χωρίς νέο σκάφος για την άντληση των καυσίμων απο το ναυάγιο του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ. Σαν σήμερα το 480 Π.Χ έγινε η ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας και όλοι οι ανευθυνουπευθυνοι καρεκλοθεσητης για να εμφανιστούν στα κανάλια και να πάρουν υπερωρίες θα έρθουν για να υπερασπιστουν την καρέκλα τους. Ευκαιρία να τους πετάξουμε στη ...μαύρη θάλασσα. Τα απορρυπαντικα σκάφη προσπαθούν να μαζέψουν τα ασυμμάζευτα με τον χθεσινό αέρα. Πριν λίγο έδεσε δίπλα στο ναυάγιο το Aegean Breeze για να συνεχίσει την άντληση των καυσίμων. Ελπίζω να την ....τελειώσει και να μην έχουμε παρατράγουδα.

AEGEAN-BREEZE-I-01-22-09-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κ το ΣΥΡΟΣ θα πάει. Γιά παρατράγουδα δεν πιστεύω...Εδώ είναι Μελισσανίδης κ Βαρδινογιάννης.Άλλου βεληνεκούς παίχτες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να μας πουν τότε γιατί το ECOMASTER είναι αραγμένο στην Κυνόσουρα από το 2010 και κάθε τρεις και λίγο είναι διάφορα μικρά δίπλα του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να μας πουν τότε γιατί το ECOMASTER είναι αραγμένο στην Κυνόσουρα από το 2010 και κάθε τρεις και λίγο είναι διάφορα μικρά δίπλα του.


Αυτό είναι SLOPS. Πάντα είχε εκεί κάποιο,πιό παλιά ένα άλλο DELTA...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό που είχε πιάσει φωτιά το 2006 και κόπηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα???
Δηλαδή να περιμένουμε και άλλη καταστροφή εκτός από το Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ??????

----------


## Orpheas

SLOPS X ήταν στου Σαββα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό που είχε πιάσει φωτιά στην Κυνόσουρα το 2000, παρέμεινε εκεί επί πολλά χρόνια σε αυτήν την κατάσταση (δεν γνωρίζω αν ξανάπιασε πάλι φωτιά το 2006 όπως λέει ο Παντελής), και κάπου γύρω στο 2008 ρυμουλκήθηκε στου Σάββα όπου και συνεχίζει _να υπάρχει μέχρι και σήμερα_ τουλάχιστον ένα μεγάλο μέρος του (δεν έχει κοπεί όλο) ήταν το _SLOPS_ (IMO 7437111) και όχι το _SLOPS X_ (IMO 7356290).

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι. Ήθελα να γράψω φωτογραφημένο το 2006 (η πρώτη φωτο) και στην άλλη φωτο στα τέλη 2009 στου Σάββα.

ΚΑΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ _ ΣΟΦΙΑ 01 13-05-2006.jpg ΔΙΑΛΥΤΗΡΕΙΟ ΣΑΒΒΑ 01 28-11-2009.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό που είχε πιάσει φωτιά το 2006 και κόπηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα???
> Δηλαδή να περιμένουμε και άλλη καταστροφή εκτός από το Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ??????


Όταν λέω SLOPS δεν εννοώ όνομα πλοίου αλλά τύπο,αυτό που παίρνει τα λύματα από τα αμπάρια,τις σεντίνες.
Τη δουλειά που κάνει χρόνια τώρα διαφορετικό γκαζάδικο σε αυτό το σημείο.Τέτοιο είχε κ ο Σκαραμαγκάς επί Νιάρχου.

Ενημερωτικά,το καμένο στου Σάββα ήταν πρώην βουλγάρικο STRUMA (Στρυμών),το θυμάμαι που ερχόταν εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αυτό που είχε πιάσει φωτιά το 2006 και κόπηκε στο ναυπηγείο Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα???





> Αυτό που είχε πιάσει φωτιά στην Κυνόσουρα το 2000, παρέμεινε εκεί επί πολλά χρόνια σε αυτήν την κατάσταση (δεν γνωρίζω αν ξανάπιασε πάλι φωτιά το 2006 όπως λέει ο Παντελής), και κάπου γύρω στο 2008 ρυμουλκήθηκε στου Σάββα όπου και συνεχίζει _να υπάρχει μέχρι και σήμερα_ τουλάχιστον ένα μεγάλο μέρος του (δεν έχει κοπεί όλο) ήταν το _SLOPS_ (IMO 7437111) και όχι το _SLOPS X_ (IMO 7356290).





> Ενημερωτικά,το καμένο στου Σάββα ήταν πρώην βουλγάρικο STRUMA (Στρυμών),το θυμάμαι που ερχόταν εδώ.


Το SLOPS είχε καεί το 2000 στην Κυνοσούρα. _Εδώ_ διαβάζουμε τα παρακάτω που εξηγούν γιατί παραμένει μισοδυαλημένο...



> το δεξαμενόπλοιο «SLOPS» οδηγήθηκε το 2007 στο διαλυτήριο πλοίων της  εταιρείας «Αφοί Σάββα ΕΠΕ», έπειτα από έκρηξη που είχε εκδηλωθεί σε αυτό  το 2000, οπότε και ξεκίνησε η διάλυσή του με την αποκοπή των ελασμάτων  του περιβλήματος της πλώρης, όπως επίσης και των υπερκατασκευών και των  καταστρωμάτων. Ωστόσο, το 2011 εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά σε δεξαμενή του κατά τη διεξαγωγή  εργασιών, με συνέπεια την αναστολή της άδειας διάλυσης, προκειμένου να  εξασφαλιστούν οι απαιτούμενες προϋποθέσεις για την ασφαλή συνέχιση των  εργασιών.
>  Δέκα χρόνια μετά την προσάραξή του για διάλυση και αφού εν τω μεταξύ  ανακλήθηκε η άδεια λειτουργίας του διαλυτηρίου, το πλοίο παραμένει μέσα  στη θάλασσα παντελώς διαβρωμένο, ημιδιαλυμένο, με άμεσο κίνδυνο να κοπεί  στη μέση και να εκχυθούν τα πετρελαιοειδή επικίνδυνα απόβλητα στο  θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον, προκαλώντας μεγάλης κλίμακας περιβαλλοντική ζημιά  στο οικοσύστημα του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας, το οποίο τα τελευταία χρόνια  βρίσκεται σε φάση ανάκαμψης.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΠΝΟ: Τρεις εβδομάδες μετά τη βύθιση και οι αρμόδιοι δεν «ανακάλυψαν» τα αίτια*


*Δημοσίευση: 2:45 μ.μ. | 28/9/17  
*

24
Κοινοποιήσεις









*«Η Διοίκησή μας απαιτεί εκκαθάριση, θωράκιση και αναβάθμιση της Επιθεώρησης των Εμπορικών Πλοίων»*Η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία, με σημερινή της ανακοίνωση θέτει σειρά ερωτημάτων για το ναυάγιο του δεξαμενόπλοιου ΑΓ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ στον Σαρωνικό,
τονίζοντας ότι μετά την πάροδο σχεδόν τριών εβδομάδων από τη βύθιση του πλοίου, όχι μόνον οι κατά νόμον αρμόδιοι δεν «ανακάλυψαν» τα αίτια της βύθισης, αλλά ούτε καν κατάφεραν να αντλήσουν το όποιο περιεχόμενο των δεξαμενών του.

Σύμφωνα με το Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των ναυτικών αναφέρει ότι η ρύπανση που προκλήθηκε από τη βύθιση του δεξαμενόπλοιου επεκτάθηκε ανεπίτρεπτα σε όλη την Αττική, ενώ εκφράζει την αντίθεσή της στις πληροφορίες για κατάργηση της Υπηρεσίας Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων και την ανάθεση του έργου της σε ιδιώτες.

«Δεν καταργείται έτσι εύκολα και αβασάνιστα ένας τέτοιος βασικός θεσμός στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας, επειδή υπήρξαν ή υπάρχουν ορισμένοι επίορκοι. Η Διοίκησή μας απαιτεί εκκαθάριση, θωράκιση και αναβάθμιση της Επιθεώρησης των Εμπορικών Πλοίων» προσθέτει η Ομοσπονδία.



Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2017/09/pn...#ixzz4tyzdeX89

----------


## pantelis2009

Video από το βυθισμένο Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ

----------


## Psytair

Καταπληκτικα πλανα  ευχαριστουμε για το βιντεο. Παντελη

----------


## pantelis2009

*Απαντλήθηκε το φορτίο από το «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ»*
Δημοσιεύθηκε από mme την Παρ, 29/09/2017 - 16:08
* Αναλυτικά η πορεία εργασιών απορρύπανσης του Σαρωνικού Κόλπου μέχρι στιγμής έχει ως εξής:**Στη* *Σαλαμίνα* *δεν υφίσταται επιφανειακή ρύπανση. Συνεχίζονται οι προσπάθειες καθαρισμού των ακτών**στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του όρμου Σεληνίων – Λιμνιώνα – Κυνοσούρας, με αντλίες υψηλής πίεσης και πέντε (05) πλυστικά μηχανήματα, από εκατόν πενήντα τέσσερα (154) άτομα, μεταξύ των οποίων προσωπικό ιδιωτικών εταιρειών και εθελοντές. Επίσης δύτες στην περιοχή «ΘΕΑΤΡΑΚΙ» διενεργούν έλεγχο και καθαρισμό του βυθού.*Στη θαλάσσια περιοχή *Πειραϊκής* δεν παρουσιάζεται θαλάσσια ρύπανση. Στο λιμανάκι της Αφροδίτης, συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες καθαρισμού με απορροφητικά υλικά, ενώ στη θαλάσσια λουτρική εγκατάσταση “ΦΡΕΑΤΤΥΔΑ”, συνεχίστηκε επίσης ο καθαρισμός του αιγιαλού και της βραχώδους ακτογραμμής από συνεργείο ιδιωτικής εταιρείας δεκατριών (13) ατόμων.Στη θαλάσσια περιοχή *Παλαιού Φαλήρου* η κατάσταση στις ακτές παρουσιάζεται σταθερά βελτιούμενη. Επιχειρούν συνολικά τριάντα πέντε (35) άτομα της αναδόχου εταιρείας, με πλυστικό και πιεστικά μηχανήματα.Αναφορικά με τη θαλάσσια περιοχή του *Αλίμου,* στο ΑΆ και ΒΆ Αλίπεδο Αλίμου όπου παρατηρείται σημαντική πρόοδος εργασιών, επιχειρεί εντατικά συνεργείο είκοσι (20) ατόμων ιδιωτικής εταιρείας. Μπροστά από τις παραλίες των Δήμων Αλίμου και Ελληνικού (και ειδικότερα τηςΠαλιάς Φαντασίας, του Ελληνικού Ναυτικού Ομίλου Αιγυπτιωτών, του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ, του Αγίου Κοσμά και του Αγίου Αλεξάνδρου), επιχειρούν συνολικά σαράντα οκτώ (48) άτομα ιδιωτικού συνεργείου με πιεστικά μηχανήματα και μπετονιέρα επεξεργασίας άμμου, ενώ η κατάσταση παρουσιάζεται πολύ βελτιωμένη.Στη *θαλάσσια περιοχή Γλυφάδας (1**η-**2**η**-3**η**-4**η** μαρίνα)* όπου η κατάσταση παρουσιάζεται βελτιωμένη, επιχειρεί συνεργείο, αποτελούμενο από σαράντα εννέα (49) άτομα, μεταξύ των οποίων άτομα της αναδόχου εταιρείας και εθελοντές.Στην *εγκατάσταση* “*Αστέρας Γλυφάδας”* η κατάσταση παρουσιάζει συνεχή βελτίωση. Επιχειρεί συνεργείο δεκαέξι (16) ατόμων της αναδόχου εταιρείας με πέντε (05) πλυστικά μηχανήματα, ενώ αναμένεται εντός της ημέρας να χρησιμοποιηθεί μία (01) αντλία ιδιωτικής εταιρείας και μία (01) του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού με χειριστές στελέχη του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.Στη *θ**αλάσσια περιοχή Βάρης – Βούλας – Βουλιαγμένης και Λαγονησίου* δεν παρατηρείται θαλάσσια ρύπανση*,* ενώ στο ξενοδοχειακό συγκρότημα “ΑΣΤΕΡΑΣ” Βουλιαγμένης συνεχίζονται εργασίες καθαρισμού των ακτών από συνεργείο ιδιωτικής εταιρείας.Γνωρίζεται, επίσης, ότι σήμερα επιχειρούν τρία (03) σκάφη απορρύπανσης του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής, ενώ τα περιπολικά σκάφη του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής ελλιμενίζονται λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών. Επιπρόσθετα, επιχειρούν τέσσερα (04) ιδιωτικά σκάφη απορρύπανσης, καθώς και λοιπά σκάφη της αναδόχου εταιρείας.Επιπρόσθετα, γνωρίζεται ότι πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε από το Δ/Ξ «ΣΥΡΟΣ» η διαδικασία της άντλησης του φορτίου του Δ/Ξ «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ». Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση από τον Πλοίαρχο του δεξαμενοπλοίου «ΣΥΡΟΣ», η συνολική ποσότητα φορτίου που αντλήθηκε είναι χίλια δύο κυβικά μέτρα (1002m3). Η επίσημη καταμέτρηση των ποσοτήτων που αντλήθηκαν θα πραγματοποιηθεί από τις αρμόδιες Τελωνειακές Αρχές
ΠΗΓΗ

Οι αρχές δεν μας λένε όπως πότε θα βγάλουν το κουφάρι του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ από το βυθό. ¶ραγε θα το βγάλουν ή θα το κάνουν .......γαργάρα όπως τα υπόλοιπα της νήσου Αταλάντης και της Κυνόσουρας???????

----------


## pantelis2009

*¶νδρος: Ολοκληρώνεται η ναυαγιαίρεση του «Cabrera»*

_Για την ¶νδρο αναχώρησε χθες βράδυ από το Λαύριο το γερανοφόρο γίγας, που ήρθε από την Ολλανδία για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου_
10 Οκτωβρίου 2017_0_
_502_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

_Το ειδικό γερανοφόρο γίγας που ήρθε από την Ολλανδία για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου
Σε συνέχεια προηγούμενης ενημέρωσης από τον Δήμο ¶νδρου σχετικά με την ανέλκυση του πρυμναίου τμήματος του φορτηγού πλοίου «Cabrera», που βυθίστηκε στα νερά του Κάβο Ντόρο στις ακτές της ¶νδρου τα Χριστούγεννα του 2016, γνωστοποιούμε ότι χθες (09/10/2017) το βράδυ αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου το γερανοφόρο γίγας, που ήρθε από την Ολλανδία.

Η δημοτική αρχή με συναίσθηση ευθύνης και πιστή στη δέσμευσή της για απομάκρυνση του τμήματος του ναυαγίου που δυνητικά ρυπαίνει, αναμένει την έλευση του ειδικού γερανού αύριο, Τρίτη (10/10/2017) στην περιοχή, προκειμένου να ξεκινήσουν οι εργασίες και να πραγματοποιηθεί η ναυαγιαίρεση του βυθισμένου πλοίου «Cabrera».
Σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη, και με την καθοδήγηση και εποπτεία του ΕΛ.ΚΕ.Θ.Ε., θα απομακρυνθεί το πρυμναίο κομμάτι του πλοίου, που αντιστοιχεί περίπου στα 2/3 του ολικού όγκου του. Το τμήμα αυτό είναι το ρυπογόνο και ως εκ τούτου με την απομάκρυνσή του θα εκλείψει κάθε περίπτωση ρύπανσης στα νερά της ¶νδρου.
Να σημειωθεί ότι στην περιοχή θα βρίσκονται, επίσης, φουσκωτά σκάφη, αντιρρυπαντικό πλοίο, ειδικός εξοπλισμός και προσωπικό, που θα φροντίζουν για την περισυλλογή των όποιων ρυπογόνων ουσιών, που τυχόν θα διασκορπιστούν στη θάλασσα κατά τη ναυαγιαίρεση.
Η επιχείρηση αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τέλος Οκτωβρίου, σύμφωνα β€“πάντα- με τις υποδείξεις της Λιμενικής Αρχής της ¶νδρου και του Δήμου μας, που είχαν θέσει αυστηρούς όρους, ώστε να εξαλειφθεί κάθε αρνητική επίδραση στο περιβάλλον.


¶ραγε μετά την ¶νδρο θα το δούμε και στη Σαλαμίνα για την ανάσυρση του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε έλεγχο που διενεργήθηκε, βραδινές ώρες της 08-10-2017, από στελέχη της Διεύθυνσης Δίωξης Ναρκωτικών και Λαθρεμπορίου του Αρχηγείου Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής, στο Δ/Ξ “ΜΑΙΝΑΛΟΝ” Ν.Π. 10768, το οποίο βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένο στo αγκυροβόλιο της Ελευσίνας, διαπιστώθηκε ελλιπής σύνθεση του πληρώματός του και ότι σε αυτό επέβαιναν μόνο δύο (02) μέλη του, μολονότι το εν λόγω πλοίο ήταν έμφορτο με 3298 τόνους fuel.Επιπροσθέτως, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες, κατόπιν ελέγχου στο εν λόγω πλοίο από στελέχη της Λιμενικής Αρχής Ελευσίνας, διαπιστώθηκε στρέβλωση ανοίγματος δεξαμενής φορτίου με αποτέλεσμα τη μη ικανοποιητική σφράγιση του πώματος της ανθρωποθυρίδας.Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ελευσίνας, μετά την αποκατάσταση των διαπιστωθεισών αντικανονικοτήτων και λήψης βεβαιωτικού συνέχισης πλόων από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα, επετράπη σήμερα η συνέχιση πλόων του πλοίου, υπό προϋποθέσεις, έως την 11/10/2017. Παράλληλα, έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία επιβολής διοικητικών και πειθαρχικών κυρώσεων, ενώ κατόπιν ενημέρωσης της αρμόδιας Εισαγγελικής Αρχής διενεργείται προανάκριση.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό εφοδιαστικό _ΒΥΡΩΝ_ [IMO 5417753 - 1963 - Αγγλία (J.W. Cook & Co Beverley)], το οποίο ανήκει στην οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη και τα τελευταία χρόνια βρισκόταν ανενεργό μπροστά από το ομώνυμο ναυπηγείο, έχει εδώ και λίγο καιρό τραβηχτεί έξω για εργασίες συντήρησης όπως και για κάποιες λαμαρινοδουλειές που γίνονται στην πρύμη του.

IMG_0361.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατά τη διενέργεια ελέγχου, βραδινές ώρες χθες, από στελέχη της Διεύθυνσης Δίωξης Ναρκωτικών & Λαθρεμπορίου του Αρχηγείου Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., στο Δ/Ξ «ΣΥΡΟΣ» Ν. Πειραιά 10292, το οποίο ήταν αγκυροβολημένο δυτικά της ν. Αταλάντης, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή του αγκυροβολίου Πειραιά και τελεί υπό απαγόρευση απόπλου, διαπιστώθηκε ότι επί του πλοίου επέβαιναν τρεις (03) ναυτικοί, εκ του συνόλου των οκτώ (08), σύμφωνα με την αναφερόμενη οργανική σύνθεση στο ναυτολόγιό του. 
Από το ΒΆ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Κερατσινίου του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, συνελήφθη ο Πλοίαρχος του πλοίου ο οποίος απουσίαζε χωρίς σχετική εγγραφή στο ημερολόγιο γέφυρας του πλοίου.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αρχίζουν οι ενέργειες προετοιμασίας για την ανέλκυση του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»*
Δημοσιεύθηκε από mme την Παρ, 27/10/2017 - 19:12



Επιστολή με την οποία ενημερώνει το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά ότι αρχίζει τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την ανέλκυση του Δ/Ξ «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» έστειλε σήμερα ο Όμιλος Σπανόπουλου, ο οποίος έχει αναλάβει και σταδιακά ολοκληρώνει την επιχείρηση απορρύπανσης του Σαρωνικού Κόλπου. Όπως αναφέρεται στην επιστολή, ο Όμιλος ανταποκρίνεται στις εντολές του Υπουργού Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή, καθώς και του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά και προχωρεί «σε όλες εκείνες τις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες, για την άμεση ανέλκυση και απομάκρυνση του ναυαγίου «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ», για την απάλειψη κάθε δυσμενούς συνέπειας από την ύπαρξη του ναυαγίου και του οποιοδήποτε κινδύνου που θα μπορούσε να προσβάλει σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό το θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον.» Σύμφωνα πάντα με την ίδια επιστολή, «από σήμερα 27.10.2017, η εταιρεία έχει προχωρήσει στις διαδικασίες προετοιμασίας και κινητοποίησης του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού για την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου. Σε συνέχεια των παραπάνω θα υποβληθεί το συντομότερο το σχέδιο ανέλκυσης αυτού. Τονίζεται ότι καθΆ όλη την διάρκεια επιχείρησης της ανελκύσεως, θα ενταθεί η χρήση αντιρρυπαντικών μέσων και εξοπλισμού για την άμεση καταστολή πιθανής ρύπανσης στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου»
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατά τη διενέργεια ελέγχου, που πραγματοποιήθηκε απογευματινές ώρες χθες, από στελέχη του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά με περιπολικό σκάφος Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. στη θαλάσσια περιοχή του αγκυροβολίου Πειραιά (ράδα),  διαπιστώθηκε πλους με ελλιπή σύνθεση του εφοδιαστικού πλοίου Δ/Ξ “ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ” Ν.Π. 9671, το οποίο εφοδίαζε καύσιμα M/V πλοίο. 
Συγκεκριμένα κατά τη διενεργηθείσα ταυτοπροσωπία διαπιστώθηκε ότι επέβαιναν έξι (06) εκ του συνόλου των επτά (07) ναυτικών, σύμφωνα με την οργανική σύνθεση στο ναυτολόγιο του πλοίου, με απόντα τον μαθητευόμενο μηχανής.   
Από το Β΄ Λιμενικό τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, συνελήφθη ο πλοίαρχος του Δ/Ξ . 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Στην τελική ευθεία η ανέλκυση του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»*Πλωτός γερανός με δυνατότητα έλξης 1.300 τόνων εγκαταστάθηκε πάνω από το σημείο όπου βρίσκεται βυθισμένο το δεξαμενόπλοιο «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει η ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου.


Το δεξαμενόπλοιο, κατασκευής του 1972, με χωρητικότητα 3.205 τόνων, βυθίστηκε τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής 10 Σεπτεμβρίου νοτιοδυτικά της νησίδας Αταλάντης, ενώ ήταν αγκυροβολημένο και φορτωμένο με 2.200 μετρικούς τόνους fuel oil και 370 μετρικούς τόνους marine gas oil.

Το σημείο, όπου έχει στηθεί πλωτός γερανός, επισκέφθηκε το μεσημέρι της Παρασευής με πλωτό σκάφος του λιμενικού ο υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Νεκτάριος Σαντορινιός, και ο αρχηγός του λιμενικού σώματος, Σταμάτιος Ράπτης.

Ο κ. Σαντορινιός έχει τονίσει σε δηλώσεις του παλαιότερα ότι στόχος του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας είναι το «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» να ανελκυθεί και να αποτελέσει το πρώτο παράδειγμα και για τα υπόλοιπα καταγεγραμμένα ναυάγια που υπάρχουν στην ευρύτερη θαλάσσια περιοχή του λιμανιού του Πειραιά.

Στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου, όπου έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες, εργάζονται αυτή τη στιγμή περίπου 50 άτομα, δύτες ρυμουλκά και σκάφη αντιρύπανσης.

Το ναυάγιο, από την δεύτερη ημέρα της βύθισής του, σφραγίστηκε και απαντλήθηκαν στη συνέχεια τα καύσιμα που είχε στο εσωτερικό του, περίπου 2.535 μίγματα πετρελαιοειδών.

Στο μεταξύ, στη Σαλαμίνα έχουν πλέον ουσιαστικά ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες καθαρισμού των βράχων και των ακτών στις περιοχές Κυνόσουρα - Λιμνιώνα καθώς και στις λοιπές περιοχές, πλην της περιοχής «Θεατράκι».

Στην περιοχή εξακολουθούν να εργάζονται περίπου 83 άτομα συνολικά, μέλη ιδιωτικών συνεργείων, ενώ επίκειται πλήρης ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών σε όλη την περιοχή της Σαλαμίνας τις αμέσως προσεχείς ημέρες.

Παράλληλα, στις παραλίες του Δήμου Ελληνικού έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες καθαρισμού από τα μέσα της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας.

ΠΛΩΤΟΣ-ΓΕΡΑΝΟΣ-ΣΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ-03-25-11-2017.jpg
Εδώ να αναφέρουμε ότι ο πλωτός γερανός είναι του Σπανόπουλου και ελπίζω μαζί με το Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ να .....σκεφτούν και να πάρουν και *όλα τα απομεινάρια που υπάρχουν στη νήσο Αταλάντη.*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Σήμερα η ανέλκυση του “ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ”*
Δημοσιεύθηκε από mme την Σάβ, 25/11/2017 - 12:47



* Σήμερα η ανέλκυση του “ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ”* 


Στην τελική φάση έχουν μπει οι διαδικασίες για την ανέλκυση του Δ/Ξ «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» που βυθίστηκε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νότια-νοτιοδυτικά της νήσου  Αταλάντης, στο Σαρωνικό Κόλπο, στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017.

Η ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί  σήμερα, μετά τις 16.30 μμ.  Την τελική φάση της ναυαγιαίρεσης μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν οι εκπρόσωποι των ΜΜΕ. Για το σκοπό αυτό οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να είναι στο Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας στις 15.30 μμ
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sv1xv

Έτυχε να περάσω με αεροπλάνο πάνω από την περιοχή γύρω στις 14:00 και είδα φευγαλέα το σκηνικό.

----------


## npapad

Με αφορμή μια συζήτηση σε ένα ποστ πριν από μερικές μέρες για τα Channel Tankers ανεβάζω μια λίστα από αυτά που πέρασαν σε Ελληνικά χέρια.

*1) CHANT 3 - ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Κ. - ΤΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ (ΙΜΟ 5353282).*

*2) CHANT 8 - ΗΛΙΑΣ Α - ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΙΙ (ΙΜΟ 5422526).*

Για τα 2 παραπάνω θα βρείτε πληροφορίες στο θέμα της Ν.Ε.Κ. SA *εδώ*.

*3) CHANT 6 - ΜΟΤΟΛ ΙΙ - ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ (ΙΜΟ 5089128).
*
Κατασκευάστηκε σαν CHANT 6 το 1944 στο ναυπηγείο Scarr στο Hessle της Αγγλίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 440 και τονάζ 403 gt για τη Βρετανική κυβέρνηση και νηολογήθηκε στο Hull με αριθμό 180242.
Πουλήθηκε το 1946 στην Shell Co of East Africa Ltd, ονομάστηκε AFRICAN SHELL και μετανηολογήθηκε στο Λονδίνο με τον ίδιο αριθμό.
Αγοράστηκε το 1955 από την εταιρεία Ν. Ε. Βερνίκος και ονομάστηκε ΜΟΤΟΛ ΙΙ με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1292.
Αγοράστηκε το 1958 από τους Ν. Πολίτη, Μ. Μουλάκη & Π. Χ. Βουτσινά και μετονομάστηκε ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ.
Το 1959 φαίνεται σαν ιδιοκτήτης μόνο ο Ν. Πολίτης.
Το 1977 άλλαξε ιδιοκτήτη (Γ. Κοκάρης & Σία).
Διαλύθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1986.

*4) CHANT 27 - ΘΕΚΛΗ (ΙΜΟ 5031080).
*
Κατασκευάστηκε σαν CHANT 27 to 1944 στο ναυπηγείο Goole SB στο Goole της Αγγλίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 415 και τονάζ 402 gt για τη Βρετανική κυβέρνηση και νηολογήθηκε στο Goole με αριθμό 180112.
Πουλήθηκε το 1947 στην Soc de Nav Comagre SA, ονομάστηκε COMAGRE και ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά.
Μεταπωλήθηκε την ίδια χρονιά στην NV Teerbedrijf Uithoorn, μετονομάστηκε FRANS και ύψωσε σημαία Ολλανδίας με νηολόγιο Uithoorn.
Το 1954 αναφέρεται σαν εταιρεία του η NV Rederij "Frans".
Αγοράστηκε το 1955 από την F. T. Everard & Sons Ltd, μετονομάστηκε AUSPICITY και ύψωσε Βρετανική σημαία με νηολόγιο Λονδίνου 180112.
Αγοράστηκε το 1972 από τους Π. Βουρδαχάς και Σία, μετονομάστηκε ΘΕΚΛΗ και ύψωσε τη Γαλανόλευκη με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 4359.
Διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα το 1973.

*5) CHANT 44 - ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΗ (MIR 1169144).*
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1944 σαν CHANT 44 στο ναυπηγείο Furness στο Haverton Hill της Αγγλίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 385 και τονάζ 401 gt για τη Βρετανική κυβέρνηση και νηολογήθηκε στο Middlesbrough με αριθμό 169144.
Μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγό το 1946.
Αγοράστηκε το 1946 από τον Κ. Ε. Βλασσόπουλο, μετονομάστηκε ΑΝΔΡΟΝΙΚΗ και ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά.
Πουλήθηκε το 1947 στην Union SS Co of South Africa και νηολογήθηκε στο Cape Town με αριθμό 169144 παίρνοντας κατά σειρά τα ονόματα OKIEP (1947), MASHONA (1949) και MASHONA COAST (1953).
Το Μάρτιο του 1965 μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγίδα.

*6) CHANT 45 - ΜΑΡΩ (IMO 5247184).*
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1944 σαν CHANT 45 στο ναυπηγείο Furness στο Haverton Hill της Αγγλίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 386 και τονάζ 401 gt για τη Βρετανική κυβέρνηση και νηολογήθηκε στο Middlesbrough με αριθμό 169145.
Μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγό το 1947.
Αγοράστηκε το 1947 από τον Κωνσταντίνο Μαχαίρα, μετονομάστηκε ΜΑΡΩ και ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά.
Πουλήθηκε το 1948 στην Les Cargos Fruitiers Cherifiens SA, μετονομάστηκε SEID και ύψωσε σημαία Μαρόκου με νηολόγιο Καζαμπλάνκας.
Πουλήθηκε το 1951 στην Soc Maritime de Tpt Oceano-Mediterraneens και μετονομάστηκε SAINT FRANCOISE II.
Πουλήθηκε το 1956 στην E. Merigot & Cie. Ύψωσε σημαία Γαλλίας και νηολογήθηκε στο Αλγέρι.
Πουλήθηκε το 1962 στους Leone Bianchi & Figlio, ύψωσε Ιταλική σημαία και μετονομάστηκε NAPOLEONE PRIMO με νηολόγιο Trapani 428.
To 1974 μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγίδα. 

*7) CHANT 55 - ΜΑΡΙΑ (MIR 1169130).*
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1944 σαν CHANT 55 στο ναυπηγείο Furness στο Haverton Hill της Αγγλίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 368 και τονάζ 401 gt για τη Βρετανική κυβέρνηση και νηολογήθηκε στο Middlesbrough με αριθμό 169130.
Πουλήθηκε το 1947 στον M. H. Kodsi, ονομάστηκε ABDUL KADER και νηολογήθηκε στη Lattakia της Συρίας.
Πουλήθηκε το 1948 στον Toufic Battache, μετονομάστηκε TONY και νηολογήθηκε στη Βηρυττό του Λιβάνου.
Το 1954 φαίνεται σαν εταιρεία του η Levant Sg Co SAL.
Μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγό το 1954.
Πουλήθηκε το 1956 στους Αντωνίου & Γιλιάτης, μετονομάστηκε ΜΑΡΙΑ και ύψωσε τη Γαλανόλευκη με νηολόγιο Λαυρίου 16.
Το 1963 μεταπωλήθηκε στους Σολ. Κοντό, Δ. Γιολδάση & ΣΙΑ.
Ναυάγησε στις 3-9-1966 κουβαλώντας τσιμέντο από τη Χάϊφα για Αμμόχωστο.

*8) CHANT 68 - ΛΕΜΑΝ - ΜΟΤΟΛ VI (IMO 5242720).*
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1944 σαν CHANT 68 στο ναυπηγείο Burntisland SB Co στο Burntisland της Αγγλίας με αριθμό κατασκευής 293 και τονάζ 401 gt για τη Βρετανική Κυβέρνηση και νηολογήθηκε στο Burntisland με αριθμό 123110.
Πουλήθηκε το 1946 στην Cia Maritima Petroleo SA, μετονομάστηκε ΛΕΜΑΝ και ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά.
Ιδιοκτήτης το 1951 ο Κ. Δεληγιάννης και νηολόγιο Πειραιά 1204 (Ελληνική σημαία).
Αγοράστηκε το 1961 από τη Ν. Ε. Βερνίκος και μετονομάστηκε ΜΟΤΟΛ VI.
Διαλύθηκε στον Πειραιά το Νοέμβριο του 1969 

Ελπίζω να τα βρήκα όλα. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάποιο άλλο ας το συμπληρώσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα βίντεο από την τριήμερη ανέλκυση του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Τρύπα στη λαμαρίνα έδειξε η αυτοψία. Σενάριο δολιοφθοράς στο Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ*



Σενάριο δολιοφθοράς έδειξαν οι πρώτες αυτοψίες στο Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ το οποίο ανελκύστηκε και φυλάσσεται επί 24ώρου βάσεως από στελέχη του λιμενικού σώματος, σε ναυπηγείο στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

Η πλευρά της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, για τη βύθιση του πλοίου δεν είχε αποκλείσει από την αρχή ως αιτία του ναυαγίου την πιθανότητα κάποιας δολιοφθοράς.
Σύμφωνα *με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες*, στο πάτο του "ΑΓ.ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ" φαίνεται να διαπιστώνεται η ύπαρξη τρύπας με φορά της λαμαρίνας προς τα μέσα.

Η επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης και απομάκρυνσης του ναυαγίου, επιτεύχθηκε από εξειδικευμένο προσωπικοί του ομίλου Σπανόπουλου, με την χρήση ενός πλωτού γερανού ελκτικής ισχύος 1300 τόνων, ρυμουλκών, αντιρρυπαντικών σκαφών και εξειδικευμένου καταδυτικού συνεργείου.

Το πλοίο συνόδευσαν απορρυπαντικά σκάφη και ρυμουλκά, καθώς και πλωτά του λιμενικού σώματος, ενώ στο σημείο όπου μεταφέρθηκε, τοποθετήθηκε πλωτό φράγμα για προληπτικούς λόγους.

Να σημειωθεί ότι η δικαστική έρευνα της υπόθεσης βρίσκεται στα χέρια της 5ης ανακρίτριας Πειραιά, η οποία έχει ορίσει πραγματογνώμονα για την υπόθεση του ναυαγίου, ενώ δύτες της αναδόχου εταιρείας πραγματοποίησαν σήμερα μία τελευταία βιντεοσκόπηση του πλοίου και του βυθού όπου βρισκόταν εδώ και δυόμισι μήνες.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το δεξαμενόπλοιο, κατασκευής 1972 και με χωρητικότητα 3.205 τόνων, βυθίστηκε νοτιοδυτικά της νησίδας Αταλάντης, ενώ ήταν αγκυροβολημένο και φορτωμένο με 2.200 μετρικούς τόνους fuel oil και 370 μετρικούς τόνους marine gas oil, ενώ σε αυτό επέβαιναν δύο μέλη του πληρώματος από τα συνολικά 11.

Πάντως, φως στα αίτια της βύθισης του "ΑΓ.ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ", αναμένεται να ρίξουν, ο ειδικός πραγματογνώμονας που έχει οριστεί από την 5η ανακρίτρια και αναμένεται να συντάξει τη σχετική έκθεση, αλλά και οι επιθεωρητές του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας.

Προανάκριση για την υπόθεση του ναυαγίου πραγματοποιείται ταυτόχρονα από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά αλλά και την ΕΛΥΔΝΑ (Ελληνική Υπηρεσία Διερεύνησης Ναυτικών Συμβάντων) όπου έως σήμερα έχουν καταθέσει ορισμένα από τα μέλη του πληρώματος
Πηγή: Σενάριο δολιοφθοράς στο Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ -Αυτοψία έδειξε τρύπα στη λαμαρίνα | iefimerida.gr

Δυστυχώς στο σημείο που βρίσκεται δεν μπορείς να το φωτογραφήσεις.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φωτογραφία του φίλου _Δημήτρη Μεντάκη_ από το shipspotting, με το _ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ_ και πάλι _στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας_, τρεις μήνες μετά την βύθιση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ειδική έκθεση για το ναυάγιο στο Σαρωνικό από το WWF Ελλάς*


*Δημοσίευση: 12:05 π.μ. | 7/12/17  
*

30
Κοινοποιήσεις










*Περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία για την οικολογική κατάσταση του Σαρωνικού και τις επιπτώσεις*«Τρεις μήνες μετά το ναυάγιο που μαύρισε τις ακτές και τη θάλασσα του Σαρωνικού και ενώ οι έρευνες για τα αίτια και την εξάπλωση της
ρύπανσης συνεχίζονται, η περιβαλλοντική οργάνωση WWF Ελλάς» όπως τονίζει σε ανακοίνωσή της, «παραμένει στον τόπο του εγκλήματος και καταθέτει ειδική έκθεση με κάθε διαθέσιμο χρήσιμο στοιχείο για το θέμα».

Σημειώνεται ότι στις 18 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, η οργάνωση υπέβαλε στον εισαγγελέα πρωτοδικών Πειραιά μήνυση κατά παντός υπευθύνου για την πρόκληση θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης από πετρελαιοειδή στον Σαρωνικό Κόλπο στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017.

Σύμφωνα με το Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο, όπως έγινε γνωστό, η έκθεση υποβλήθηκε στην 5η τακτική ανακρίτρια του Πειραιά, ως συμπληρωματικό υπόμνημα στη μήνυση που κατατέθηκε στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Πειραιά, στις 18 Σεπτεμβρίου, από το WWF Ελλάς.

Περιλαμβάνει τη χαρτογραφική αποτύπωση της ρύπανσης κατά τις πρώτες μέρες μετά από το ναυάγιο, στοιχεία για την οικολογική κατάσταση του Σαρωνικού, καθώς και κάθε διαθέσιμο δεδομένο για τις οικολογικές επιπτώσεις και την αντιμετώπιση σημαντικών ατυχημάτων πετρελαιοκηλίδας παγκοσμίως.

«Πιστοί στην απαίτησή μας για απόδοση δικαιοσύνης για το ναυάγιο που προκάλεσε την πρωτοφανή ρύπανση των ακτών της πρωτεύουσας της χώρας και χωρίς καμία έκπτωση στην πάγια διεκδίκηση περιβαλλοντικής διαφάνειας, δίνουμε στη δημοσιότητα όλα τα στοιχεία που συλλέξαμε μέχρι στιγμής και ήδη προσκομίσαμε στις αρμόδιες αρχές για το περιβαλλοντικό έγκλημα της 10ης Σεπτεμβρίου» τονίζει ο Δημήτρης Καραβέλλας, γενικός διευθυντής του WWF Ελλάς.

«Θέλουμε το εξαιρετικά σοβαρό αυτό περιστατικό ρύπανσης από πετρελαιοκηλίδα να αποτελέσει αφορμή για θωράκιση των ελληνικών θαλασσών από τέτοιους κινδύνους, οι οποίοι αναμένουμε ότι θα αυξηθούν δραματικά με την έναρξη γεωτρήσεων για υδρογονάνθρακες στο Αιγαίο και το Ιόνιο».

Μέσω της έκθεσης, το WWF Ελλάς ζητάει μεταξύ άλλων, επιβολή των ποινικών και διοικητικών κυρώσεων που προβλέπονται στα άρθρα 28 και 30 του ν. 1650/1986 (Α΄160), όπως έχουν τροποποιηθεί και ισχύουν. Εφαρμογή του προεδρικού διατάγματος 148/2009, σε σχέση με την περιβαλλοντική ζημία που έχει προκληθεί από το ναυάγιο.

-Διενέργεια από το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ ολοκληρωμένου προγράμματος παρακολούθησης δεικτών και άμεσης δημοσιοποίησης των αποτελεσμάτων για την οικολογική κατάσταση του Σαρωνικού, δίχως καμία πολιτική παρέμβαση.

-Διενέργεια από το Σώμα Επιθεωρητών Περιβάλλοντος τακτικών ελέγχων στις παραλίες που έχουν υποστεί ρύπανση από πετρέλαιο και επιβεβαίωση της καλής κατάστασής τους, πριν την απόδοσή τους για κολύμβηση και άλλες χρήσεις.

-Καθορισμό μέτρων αντισταθμιστικής αποκατάστασης, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της περιβαλλοντικής ζημίας από το ναυάγιο. Τα μέτρα αυτά μπορούν να περιλαμβάνουν μέτρα αναβάθμισης και αποκατάστασης των περιβαλλοντικών υπηρεσιών που επλήγησαν από το ναυάγιο - για παράδειγμα, μέτρα ενίσχυσης της κοινοχρησίας των παραλιών, απομάκρυνση αυθαιρέτων, αποκατάσταση παράκτιου χώρου από επεμβάσεις, περιοχές ελεγχόμενης αλιείας από επαγγελματίες ψαράδες, κλπ. -Κύρωση του Πρωτοκόλλου για την Ολοκληρωμένη Διαχείριση του Παράκτιου Χώρου.

-Αξιολόγηση και αναθεώρηση των εκκρεμοτήτων για την πλήρη εφαρμογή του Εθνικού Σχεδίου Έκτακτης Ανάγκης για την αντιμετώπιση περιστατικών ρύπανσης από πετρέλαιο και άλλες επιβλαβείς ουσίες (πδ 11/2002).

Σημειώνεται ότι η έκθεση κοινοποιήθηκε και στο Συντονιστικό Γραφείο Αποκατάστασης της Περιβαλλοντικής Ζημιάς (ΣΥΓΑΠΕΖ) του υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας, το οποίο έχει κινήσει την προβλεπόμενη από τον νόμο διαδικασία απόδοσης περιβαλλοντικών ευθυνών και τον καθορισμό μέτρων αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς στο περιβάλλον.

πηγή



Πηγή: http://www.greek-inews.gr/2017/12/id...#ixzz50fHEnl2L

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο στις 03/12/2017 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια, που το έχουν πάει.....για περαιτέρω ελέγχους.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΖΩΝΗ-ΙΙ-07-03-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το μικρό εφοδιαστικό _ΒΥΡΩΝ_ [IMO 5417753 - 1963 - Αγγλία (J.W. Cook & Co Beverley)], το οποίο ανήκει στην οικογένεια Παναγιωτάκη και τα τελευταία χρόνια βρισκόταν ανενεργό μπροστά από το ομώνυμο ναυπηγείο, έχει εδώ και λίγο καιρό τραβηχτεί έξω για εργασίες συντήρησης όπως και για κάποιες λαμαρινοδουλειές που γίνονται στην πρύμη του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185006
> _Σαλαμίνα - 14/10/2017_


Ολοκλήρωθηκαν ο δεξαμενισμός και οι εργασίες στο πλοίο, και πλέον βρίσκεται και πάλι στη θάλασσα μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Δεν γνωρίζω αν παραμένει το ίδιο όνομα, _ΒΥΡΩΝ_, μιας και δεν αναγράφεται οτιδήποτε πάνω στο σκάφος.

IMG_0035.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/12/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ρυμούλκηση πλωτής δεξαμενής,με ναυάγιο επάνω,απο το Χρήστος 22. Τυχερή περιπολία!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 185841





> Τελικά βοήθησε φιλος απο το fb, που την ειδε, ειναι το μότορσιπ Γεράσιμος .imo 7011230


Πρόκειται λοιπόν για το μότορσιπ _ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_ (1970 - ΙΜΟ 7011230 - Ν.Π. 10658) _εδώ_, που είχε ανατραπεί και βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι του Πλατυγιαλίου την _1η Μαρτίου 2012_ λόγω μετατόπισης φορτίου. Περισσότερα, _εδώ_, και _εδώ_, και _εδώ_.

Μόνο έξι (6) χρονάκια λοιπόν μετά την βύθιση του, απομακρύνθηκε .....εγκαίρως και κατόπιν της .....άμεσης κινητοποίησης των αρμοδίων αρχών !!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μόνο έξι (6) χρονάκια λοιπόν μετά την βύθιση του, απομακρύνθηκε .....εγκαίρως και κατόπιν της .....άμεσης κινητοποίησης των αρμοδίων αρχών !!!!!


Κ να σκεφθούμε ότι το λιμάνι στο Πλατυγυάλι είναι ιδιωτικό!

----------


## andria salamis

> Πρόκειται λοιπόν για το μότορσιπ _ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ_ (1970 - ΙΜΟ 7011230 - Ν.Π. 10658) _εδώ_, που είχε ανατραπεί και βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι του Πλατυγιαλίου την _1η Μαρτίου 2012_ λόγω μετατόπισης φορτίου. Περισσότερα, _εδώ_, και _εδώ_, και _εδώ_.
> 
> Μόνο έξι (6) χρονάκια λοιπόν μετά την βύθιση του, απομακρύνθηκε .....εγκαίρως και κατόπιν της .....άμεσης κινητοποίησης των αρμοδίων αρχών !!!!!


Πάντα βρίσκουμε άκρη,το θέμα όμως με τα τηλ,ειναι μπέρδεμα,σου λένε,αυτος γιατι ρωτάει?Δεν καταλαβαινουν την ωραία τρέλα μας,στα καράβια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία σημερινή το ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΙΜΟ 7011230 όπως φαίνεται φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή με φόντο το Πέραμα. 

ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ-ΙΜΟ-7011230-02-15-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα εντυπωσιακό βίντεο από την ανέλκυση του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό τάνκερ _OKOBIA_ (ex. ISLAND MARINER - 1968 - IMO 6800024) για το οποίο είχαμε συζητήσει _λίγους μόλις μήνες πριν_, βρίσκεται πλέον προσαραγμένο στην παραλία του Aliaga.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Καταγγελία-βόμβα: Ο πλοιοκτήτης του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» δεν ήταν αυτός που πλήρωσε για το πετρέλαιο*⌂Πίσω στην αρχική
 *Breaking News
*

*Καταγγελία-βόμβα: Ο πλοιοκτήτης του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» δεν ήταν αυτός που πλήρωσε για το πετρέλαιοΗ Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ναυτών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΠΕΝΕΝ) προχώρησε σε μία σοβαρή καταγγελία σχετικά με την [...]***Οι συμμαχίες της Cosco ενισχύουν το λιμάνι του ΠειραιάΝέα σημαντική άνοδο σημείωσε η διακίνηση εμπορευματοκιβωτίων από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά τον μήνα [...]Ημερίδα για τον θαλάσσιο τουρισμόΗ Διεύθυνση Ναυτιλιακών Επενδύσεων και Θαλασσίου Τουρισμού, της Γενικής Γραμματείας Λιμένων, Λιμενικής Πολιτικής και Ναυτιλιακών [...]Αποτυπώθηκαν οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις που κατασκευάζουν ναυτιλιακό και ναυπηγικό εξοπλισμό στην ΕλλάδαΤο έργο της αποτύπωσης του χώρου των επιχειρήσεων που παράγουν ναυτιλιακό και ναυπηγικό εξοπλισμό στην [...]LloydΆs List: 14 Έλληνες εφοπλιστές ανάμεσα στα κορυφαία 100 ονόματα της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίαςΑνάμεσα στα 100 ονόματα της LloydΆs List βρίσκονται 14 'Ελληνες εφοπλιστές, καθώς και άνθρωποι από [...]Καταγγελία-βόμβα: Ο πλοιοκτήτης του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» δεν ήταν αυτός που πλήρωσε για το πετρέλαιοΗ Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ναυτών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΠΕΝΕΝ) προχώρησε σε μία σοβαρή καταγγελία σχετικά με την [...]Οι συμμαχίες της Cosco ενισχύουν το λιμάνι του ΠειραιάΝέα σημαντική άνοδο σημείωσε η διακίνηση εμπορευματοκιβωτίων από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά τον μήνα [...]Ημερίδα για τον θαλάσσιο τουρισμόΗ Διεύθυνση Ναυτιλιακών Επενδύσεων και Θαλασσίου Τουρισμού, της Γενικής Γραμματείας Λιμένων, Λιμενικής Πολιτικής και Ναυτιλιακών [...]Αποτυπώθηκαν οι μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις που κατασκευάζουν ναυτιλιακό και ναυπηγικό εξοπλισμό στην ΕλλάδαΤο έργο της αποτύπωσης του χώρου των επιχειρήσεων που παράγουν ναυτιλιακό και ναυπηγικό εξοπλισμό στην [...]LloydΆs List: 14 Έλληνες εφοπλιστές ανάμεσα στα κορυφαία 100 ονόματα της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίαςΑνάμεσα στα 100 ονόματα της LloydΆs List βρίσκονται 14 'Ελληνες εφοπλιστές, καθώς και άνθρωποι από [...]

*

*

**
*21 Δεκεμβρίου 2017*


*Εκτύπωση ¶ρθρουΚοινοποίηση*




*Η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Ναυτών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΠΕΝΕΝ) προχώρησε σε μία σοβαρή καταγγελία σχετικά με την υπόθεση της βύθισης του πλοίου «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» που προκάλεσε την πετρελαιοκηλίδα και την εκτεταμένη ρύπανση στο Σαρωνικό.**Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της ΠΕΝΕΝ είχε την Τετάρτη (20/09/2017) συνάντηση με τον υπουργό Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Παναγιώτη Κουρουμπλή, και τον γενικό γραμματέα του υπουργείου, Διονύση-Χαράλαμπο Καλαματιανό.**Σύμφωνα με την ΠΕΝΕΝ, στη διάρκεια της σύσκεψης αποκαλύφθηκε πως ο πλοιοκτήτης του πλοίου που βυθίστηκε δεν ήταν αυτός που είχε πληρώσει το φορτίο, που παρέλαβε το πλοίο από τα ΕΛ.ΠΕ.**«Απαιτούμε από την κυβέρνηση και το Υπουργείο να δώσουν στη δημοσιότητα την εταιρεία και τον επιχειρηματία που πλήρωσε το φορτίο» τονίζει η Ένωση σε σχετική ανακοίνωση και προσθέτει:**«Το λιμάνι βοά και οι καταγγελίες που φθάνουν στην ΠΕΝΕΝ είναι δεκάδες που κάνουν λόγο για επιχειρηματίες και εφοπλιστές που χρησιμοποιούν παρένθετα πρόσωπα ενώ οι ίδιοι βρίσκονται στο παρασκήνιο και στο σκοτάδι αυτής της παράνομης και τριτοκοσμικής επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας που οδηγεί σε απώλεια δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ εσόδων για το δημόσιο».**Η αντιπροσωπεία της ΠΕΝΕΝ, κατά τη διάρκεια της συνάντησης, τόνισε τις εγκληματικές ευθύνες της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας για το ναυάγιο και την οικολογική καταστροφή καθώς και τις βαρύτατες πολιτικές ευθύνες της κυβέρνησης και της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του Υπουργείου. Υπογράμμισε, επίσης, ότι το ελληνικό κράτος και οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του Λιμενικού Σώματος δεν έχουν επαρκή και αποτελεσματικά μέσα για την αντιμετώπιση της θαλάσσιας περιβαλλοντικής μόλυνσης και αυτό αφορά, τόσο σε πλωτά και εναέρια μέσα όσο και σε κατάλληλο εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό, γεγονός που καθιστά τη χώρα ανήμπορη να αντεπεξέλθει στις ευθύνες της για μεγάλης έκτασης θαλάσσια ρύπανση.**Μεταξύ άλλων, η ΠΕΝΕΝ επαναδιατύπωσε τη θέση της, να τεθεί με νομοθετική ρύθμιση χρονοδιάγραμμα για την απόσυρση των παλιών και γερασμένων πλοίων και να θεσπιστεί ανώτατο όριο ηλικίας το οποίο να είναι τα 20 χρόνια.**Από την πλευρά του, ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής δήλωσε ότι θα ξεκινήσει άμεσα ο έλεγχος αυτών των πλοίων από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, καθώς και ότι ο ίδιος και η κυβέρνηση εξετάζουν το ενδεχόμενο να τεθεί όριο ηλικίας αλλά μόνο για τα μικρά εφοδιαστικά πλοία. Διαβεβαίωσε δε, ότι θα αξιοποιήσει τις καταγγελίες της ΠΕΝΕΝ αναφορικά με την παράνομη διακίνηση λαθραίων καυσίμων.**Τέλος, αρνήθηκε να πάρει θέση στην πρόταση της ΠΕΝΕΝ να θεσμοθετηθεί η συμμετοχή των ναυτεργατών στους ελέγχους σε όλους τους τομείς των πλοίων που συνδέονται με την ασφάλεια (ναυπηγικός – κατασκευαστικός – μηχανολογικός – ενδιαίτηση – σωστικά και πυροσβεστικά μέσα) και περιορίστηκε στην υπόσχεση ότι θα υπάρχει ρύθμιση στο προωθούμενο νομοσχέδιο που θα αφορά τη συμμετοχή των Ναυτεργατικών Σωματείων μόνο σε θέματα ναυτικής εργασίας.*

----------


## pantelis2009

NEWSIT / ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ / ΕΛΛΑΔΑ /


*Μύκονος: Καρέ – καρέ η επιχείρηση απεγκλωβισμού των ναυτικών του «LITTLE SEYMA»*ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ: 23.12.2017 | 17:28




Facebook
Twitter
Facebook Messenger
Google+




*-Εντυπωσιακές εικόνες από την διάσωση του πληρώματος του φορτηγού πλοίου «Little Seyma» που προσάραξε αργά το βράδυ της Παρασκευής (22.12.2017) στη νησίδα Τραγονήσι κοντά στην Μύκονο λόγω της κακοκαιρίας - Οι Αρχές κατάφεραν μετά από συντονισμένη επιχείρηση να διασώσουν τους 12 ναυτικούς (9 από την Ουκρανία και 3 από το Αζερμπαϊτζάν) παρά τις αντίξοες καιρικές συνθήκες - Οι εικόνες είναι το λιγότερο εντυπωσιακές*Στο νέο λιμάνι Μυκόνου μεταφέρθηκαν με αλιευτικό σκάφος οι 12 ναυτικοί του φορτηγού πλοίου «LITTLE SEYMA» με σημαία Παναμά, που προσάραξε στη βραχονησίδα Τραγονήσι κοντά στη Μύκονο υπό κακές καιρικές συνθήκες.
*Αίσιο τέλος στην περιπέτεια των ναυτικών*Στελέχη της Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών κατάφεραν να περισυνελέξουν το πλήρωμα (9 Ουκρανούς και 3 υπηκόους Αζερμπαϊτζάν) από τη νησίδα, που είχε καταφύγει με σωστικό σκάφος του πλοίου.
Τα πέντε στελέχη της ΜΥΑ μαζί με τα επτά μέλη της ΕΜΑΚ μετέβησαν στη Μύκονο με ελικόπτερο Σινούκ από τα Μέγαρα. *Στη Μύκονο τα μέλη της ΕΜΑΚ επιβιβάστηκαν σε ελικόπτερο Super Puma προκειμένου να επιχειρήσουν τη διάσωση των ναυτικών ενώ τα στελέχη της Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών σε ιδιωτικό αλιευτικό σκάφος.*
Μύκονος: Αίσιο τέλος για το πλήρωμα του LITTLE SEYMAΤο ελικόπτερο με τους άνδρες της ΕΜΑΚ παρά το γεγονός ότι κατάφερε να φθάσει στο σημείο όπου είχε προσαράξει το πλοίο δεν κατάφερε να κάνει την περισυλλογή των ναυτικών. Οι ναυτικοί τελικά περισυνελέγησαν σώοι και καλά στην υγεία τους από το αλιευτικό σκάφος με τη συνδρομή ανδρών της ΜΥΑ.
Οι καιρικές συνθήκες στη θαλάσσια περιοχή όπου βρίσκεται προσαραγμένο το φορτηγό πλοίο εξακολουθούν να είναι δυσμενείς. *Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, το LITTLE SEYMA που μεταφέρει 2.700 τόνους αλεύρι και είχε αναχωρήσει από λιμάνι της Ρωσίας με προορισμό την Αμμόχωστο, έχει μικρή εισροή υδάτων στο μηχανοστάσιό του.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η ανακοίνωση από το ΥΕΝ.
*Προσάραξη Φ/Γ πλοίου ξένης σημαίας στη Μύκονο και επιτυχής επιχείρηση διάσωσης πληρώματός του από τη Μονάδα Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών του Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. υπό εξαιρετικά δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες*
Δημοσιεύθηκε από mme την Σάβ, 23/12/2017 - 18:38
*Ενημερώθηκαν, βραδινές ώρες χθες, οι Λιμενικές Αρχές Μυκόνου, Νάξου, Σύρου και Τήνου, από το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής για περιστατικό προσάραξης του Φ/Γ πλοίου ''**LITTLE**SEYMA**'' σημαίας Παναμά, με δώδεκα (12) αλλοδαπούς επιβαίνοντες, μέλη πληρώματος, στη νήσο Τραγονήσι νότιο ανατολικά ν. Μυκόνου.**Το εν λόγω πλοίο, είχε αποπλεύσει από τη Ρωσία με προορισμό την Αμμόχωστο,* *έμφορτο με 2.700**tons** φορτίου ΄΄**Sun**Flower**΄΄.**¶μεσα υπό τον συντονισμό του ΕΚΣΕΔ στην περιοχή προσπάθησαν να προσεγγίσουν πλοίο ανοικτής θαλάσσης Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. καθώς και ένα ρυμουλκό, αλλά λόγω των δυσμενών επικρατουσών καιρικών συνθηκών δεν κατέστη αυτό δυνατό.**Ομοίως ελικόπτερο της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας καθώς και ελικόπτερο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, προσέγγισαν την περιοχή αλλά λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών αποχώρησαν.**Πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα φρεγάτα του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και το Ρ/Κ «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ* *XL**» προσέγγισαν το ανωτέρω πλοίο, ενώ το πλήρωμα του Φ/Γ πλοίου ''**LITTLE**SEYMA**'' είχε ήδη επιβιβαστεί σε σωσίβια πνευστή λέμβο και αποβιβαστεί σε βραχώδη περιοχή.**Επίσης, απογειώθηκε ελικόπτερο (**Chinook**) του Στρατού Ξηράς από το αεροδρόμιο Μεγάρων στο οποίο επιβιβάστηκαν επτά (07) στελέχη της Ε.Μ.Α.Κ. και πέντε (05) στελέχη της Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., τα οποία μετέβησαν στη ν. Μύκονο.**¶μεσα ξεκίνησε επιχείρηση απεγκλωβισμού, των δώδεκα μελών του Φ/Γ πλοίου, αρχικά από τα στελέχη της ΕΜΑΚ με τη συνδρομή του ελικοπτέρου Π.Α. με αρνητικά αποτελέσματα.**Στη συνέχεια στελέχη της Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών του Λ.Σ. - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. με τη συνδρομή αλιευτικού σκάφους καθώς και ταχύπλοου σκάφους, παρά τις εξαιρετικά αντίξοες καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή (βόρειοι άνεμοι εντάσεως 8 έως 9* *bf**), προέβησαν στον ασφαλή απεγκλωβισμό και διάσωση του πληρώματος.**Οι διασωθέντες μετεπιβιβάστηκαν στο Ρ/Κ «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ* *XL**» Ν.Π. 11723 και ακολούθως μεταφέρθηκαν στο νέο λιμάνι Μυκόνου για τυχόν παροχή πρώτων βοηθειών.**Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Μυκόνου, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή το τοπικό σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης περιστατικού ρύπανσης.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΙΜΟ 7011230 όπως φαίνεται φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα επάνω στη δεξαμενή ATLANTIS I του Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκεται.

ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ-ΙΜΟ-7011230-04-16-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία_ με drone του καλού μας φίλου _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ από τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας τον περασμένο Ιούνιο, με τα _ΣΤΑΚΟΚΟ_, _ΔΡΕΠΑΝΟ_ και το _ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ_ το οποίο ημιβυθίστηκε λίγους μήνες αργότερα στην ίδια θέση. Απίστευτη η εικόνα των αμπαριών του _ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ_ όπου μετά την πολύχρονη εγκατάλειψη του έχει φυτρώσει κανονικός μπαξές !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα, το κόψιμο του ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΙΜΟ 7011230 έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται.....επί τόπου, ενώ το σκάψιμο στο νέο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου προχωράει στο full. Τα συμπεράσματα ...δικά σας!!!!!!!!

ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ-ΙΜΟ-7011230-05-05-01-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνέχεια στο προηγούμενο ποστ. 
Ο κόλπος των Αμπελακίων έχει γίνει όπως ο κόλπος ALIAGA στην Τουρκία που κόβουν πλοία. Η διάλυση του ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΙΜΟ 7011230 συνεχίζεται επί τόπου, ενώ ένα κομμάτι του έχει πέσει στη θάλασσα.  

ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ-ΙΜΟ-7011230-08-19-01-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνέχεια στο προηγούμενο ποστ. 
> Ο κόλπος των Αμπελακίων έχει γίνει όπως ο κόλπος ALIAGA στην Τουρκία που κόβουν πλοία. Η διάλυση του ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΙΜΟ 7011230 συνεχίζεται επί τόπου, ενώ ένα κομμάτι του έχει πέσει στη θάλασσα.  
> 
> ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ-ΙΜΟ-7011230-08-19-01-2018.jpg


Μη λέμε κ υπερβολές!

----------


## pantelis2009

​Εγώ δεν μιλάω με υπερβολές, μιλάω με φωτογραφικό υλικό. Αυτό δεν δείχνουν οι φωτο????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σίγουρα έχεις δει πόσο μεγάλο είναι το Αλιάγα κ τι βαπόρια πάνε.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια διάλυση πάει να γίνει, μην το βαφτίσουμε και Αλιάγα! Δεν θα ήταν καθόλου κακό να αναπτυχθεί μια εγχώρια βάση διαλύσεων που θα πληρεί τους σχετικούς Ευρωπαϊκούς νόμους (σχετικά εδώ). Και στην Βρετανία γίνονται εδώ και χρόνια διαλύσεις στο Hartlepool και αλλού, και στη Δανία και σε άλλες χώρες. Tα "οικολογικά διαλυτήρια" της Ε.Ε. μπορεί να τα δει κανείς _εδώ_ και φυσικά  :Dread:  η χώρα μας απουσιάζει ως τώρα. 
Δυστυχώς, οι τοπικές αρχές και οι δήθεν κυβερνώντες αντιμετωπίζουν αυτά τα θέματα με έναν λαϊκίστικο και φοβικό τρόπο με αποτέλσμα αυτό να μεταδίδεται και σε επίπεδο τοπικής κοινωνίας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το εφοδιαστικό _ΠΟΤΟΥΛΑ_ (1963 - ΙΜΟ 9098218) έχει φύγει από το ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή όπου είχε παραμείνει για πολύ καιρό τραβηγμένο έξω (το είχαμε δει _εδώ_) και βρίσκεται (παρατημένο ???) σε μίνι ντάνα με φορτηγίδες στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0174.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/01/2018_

Το μότορσιπ _ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ_ (1977 -IMO 7524017) βρίσκεται αυτό το διάστημα τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή για εργασίες συντήρησης.

IMG_0081.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Την είδηση την βρήκα στο fb ......χωρίς πολλά λόγια, απλά έγραφαν ότι άδοξο τέλος κάπου στη Μάλτα.

MANDOUDI-15.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Την είδηση την βρήκα στο fb ......χωρίς πολλά λόγια, απλά έγραφαν ότι άδοξο τέλος κάπου στη Μάλτα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 186868


Πρόκειται βέβαια για το πρώην δικό μας εφοδιαστικό _ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ_, είχαμε γράψει γι αυτό _εδώ_, και το είχαμε δει _σε δική μου φωτό_ από το ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή στο Πέραμα τον περασμένο Μάιο ως _HEPHAESTUS._

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο .....ξέχασα να το γράψω. :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία από διαφορετική γωνία του άτυχου _ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ_, μετά την _προσάραξη του στην Μάλτα_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία_ με drone του καλού μας φίλου _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ από τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας τον περασμένο Ιούνιο, με τα _ΣΤΑΚΟΚΟ_, _ΔΡΕΠΑΝΟ_ και το _ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ_ το οποίο ημιβυθίστηκε λίγους μήνες αργότερα στην ίδια θέση. Απίστευτη η εικόνα των αμπαριών του _ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ_ όπου μετά την πολύχρονη εγκατάλειψη του έχει φυτρώσει κανονικός μπαξές !!!


Το _ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΑΣ_ όχι μόνο δεν ανελκύστηκε - απομακρύνθηκε (παρά τας εξαγγελίας...) από την θέση στην παραπάνω φωτό όπου είχε ημιβυθιστεί, αλλά πλέον έχει βυθιστεί σχεδόν ολόκληρο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό τάνκερ _ΑΜΙΛΛΑ Ι_ (IMO 8739011) έχει βγει για εργασίες συντήρησης στο ναυπηγείο _Φραντζή_ στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0014.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/03/2018_

Κατασκευασμένο το _2005_ στην χώρα μας, ως κατασκευαστής του αναφέρεται το ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΣ_, δεν πιστεύω να είναι όμως το γνωστό ΝΑΥΣ - Αφοί Φιλίππου, αφού αυτό είχε σταματήσει την λειτουργία του πολλά χρόνια πριν το 2005. Ακόμα _μία δική μου_ φωτογραφία του από το 2011.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το JOANNA VIέφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς που ήταν δεμένο και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που θα βγει για τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01735.jpg

Tαξίδι γιά κοινωνική υποχρέωση στη γενέτειρα κ γιά χάρη του φίλου npapad βγήκα την 17/3 προς αναζήτηση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΧΟΥΝΙΩΤΗΣA, όπως γράφεται ανόρθογραφα επί του σκάφους.Αρχικά κατευθύνθηκα στον Καταρράκτη,ένα γραφικό χωριό 15 χλμ Ν της πόλης της Χίου κ στο λιμανάκι του οποίου ήταν δεμένο σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες.Δεν το βρήκα εκεί κ ευτυχώς συνάντησα έναν συμπέθερο του πλοιοκτήτη Κων/νου Πλάτιγκου ο οποίος μου είπε ότι το καραβάκι είχε μεταφερθεί σε ένα καρνάγιο,ο Θεός να το κάνει,στην περιοχή Κοντάρι πολύ κοντά στην πόλη.Εκεί το φωτογράφισα κ από γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα,νομίζω δεν είναι αξιόπλοο πλέον γι'αυτό  το έχουν στην στεριά.
Δούλεψε σαν tender,μεταφέροντας στόρια κλπ στα περαστικά βαπόρια στη ράδα του λιμανιού της Χίου.
Αν κ δεν είναι της "ειδικότητας" μου,χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσουν αυτά τα καραβάκια κ ασχολούνται με αυτά.

----------


## npapad

> DSC01735.jpg
> 
> Tαξίδι γιά κοινωνική υποχρέωση στη γενέτειρα κ γιά χάρη του φίλου npapad βγήκα την 17/3 προς αναζήτηση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΧΟΥΝΙΩΤΗΣA, όπως γράφεται ανόρθογραφα επί του σκάφους.Αρχικά κατευθύνθηκα στον Καταρράκτη,ένα γραφικό χωριό 15 χλμ Ν της πόλης της Χίου κ στο λιμανάκι του οποίου ήταν δεμένο σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες.Δεν το βρήκα εκεί κ ευτυχώς συνάντησα έναν συμπέθερο του πλοιοκτήτη Κων/νου Πλάτιγκου ο οποίος μου είπε ότι το καραβάκι είχε μεταφερθεί σε ένα καρνάγιο,ο Θεός να το κάνει,στην περιοχή Κοντάρι πολύ κοντά στην πόλη.Εκεί το φωτογράφισα κ από γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα,νομίζω δεν είναι αξιόπλοο πλέον γι'αυτό  το έχουν στην στεριά.
> Δούλεψε σαν tender,μεταφέροντας στόρια κλπ στα περαστικά βαπόρια στη ράδα του λιμανιού της Χίου.
> Αν κ δεν είναι της "ειδικότητας" μου,χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσουν αυτά τα καραβάκια κ ασχολούνται με αυτά.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ! Το συγκεκριμένο το είχα βγάλει φωτογραφία ενεργό στο λιμάνι της Χίου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90 (θα ψάξω να τη βρω να την ανεβάσω). Για πολλά χρόνια ήταν παροπλισμένο στον Καταρράκτη όπου μπορούμε να το δούμε σε μια ωραία φωτογραφία εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2227070
Το όνομα με το οποίο είναι νηολογημένο είναι ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΧΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ Ι, νηολόγιο Χίου 214, κατασκευής 1949, 75 gt. Νηολογήθηκε το 1991. Ιδιοκτήτης : Κ. Πλάτιγκος. Έχω στις σημειώσεις μου ότι είναι μετασκευασμένο πρώην Ρουμάνικο ρυμουλκό αλλά δεν το έχω επιβεβαιώσει μέχρι τώρα, ούτε έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες γι' αυτό... Δούλευε σαν φορτηγόλαντζα / tender για τα πλοία της ράδας της Χίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το JOANNA VIέφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς που ήταν δεμένο και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που θα βγει για τον δεξαμενισμό του.


Ας δούμε το Joanna VI φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΤΖΟΑΝΝΑ-VI-01-23-03-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΜΙΛΛΑ Ι_ (IMO 8739011) που είχαμε δει πέντε ποστ πιό πάνω, ολοκλήρωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή και πλέον βρίσκεται δεμένο στην μικρή προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου.

IMG_0054.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βαριά καμπάνα για τη ρύπανση στο Σαρωνικό*


Για πρώτη φορά το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας επιβάλλει διοικητικό πρόστιμο ύψους 1.200.000 ευρώ σε ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία για τη θαλάσσια ρύπανση που προκλήθηκε από πλοίο. Το υψηλό αυτό πρόστιμο προς την εταιρεία του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» ανακοίνωσε χθες ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής, στο πλαίσιο της τελικής επιστημονικής έκθεσης του Ελληνικού Κέντρου Θαλάσσιων Ερευνών (ΕΛΚΕΘΕ) για τη ρύπανση στον Αργοσαρωνικό
Θετικός είναι ο τελικός απολογισμός του έργου της απορρύπανσης, ανέφερε χθες το επιστημονικό προσωπικό του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ. Μετά από επτάμηνη ανάλυση των θαλάσσιων δειγμάτων από τις ακτές και την ανοικτή θάλασσα, από τη Σαλαμίνα μέχρι και το Σούνιο, δεν εντοπίζονται ίχνη πετρελαιοειδών πάνω από το φυσιολογικό όριο, με τους επιστήμονες να καταλήγουν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το οικολογικό συμβάν του ναυαγίου δεν άφησε άλλες επιπτώσεις στην περιοχή.Στην επιστημονική έκθεση του Ινστιτούτου Ωκεανογραφίας του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ δεν έχουν επηρεαστεί ούτε οι θαλάσσιοι οργανισμοί από την πετρελαϊκή ρύπανση, ενώ και ο πυθμένας της θάλασσας είναι καθαρός.
Στη συνέντευξη Τύπου, η επιστημονική ομάδα με επικεφαλής τον πρόεδρο Σπύρο Μαυράκο και τον διευθυντή του Ινστιτούτου Ωκεανογραφίας Βασίλη Λυκούση σημείωσαν χαρακτηριστικά ότι το ναυάγιο δεν άφησε καμία επίδραση στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον, με τις τιμές να είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με εκείνα προ ναυαγίου.
Με συνδυασμένες επιστημονικές μεθόδους (δείγματα από την επιφάνεια και από νερά μεγαλύτερου βάθους, ιζήματα του πυθμένα, οπτικός έλεγχος 25 υποθαλάσσιων χιλιομέτρων, μέχρι και με τοποθετήσεις μυδιών, στα οποία μπορεί εύκολα και με μεγάλη εγκυρότητα να φανεί αν υπάρχουν πετρελαιοειδή στη θάλασσα λόγω του ότι απορροφούν σε μεγάλο βαθμό συγκεκριμένες ουσίες), το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ έδωσε το πράσινο φως στο υπουργείο Υγείας για έναρξη της κολύμβησης στις περιοχές αυτές και στο υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης για άρση της απαγόρευσης του ψαρέματος.
«Επειτα από μια γιγαντιαία προσπάθεια που κάναμε μετά το ναυάγιο, πέραν των μέτρων που ελήφθησαν για την πετρέλευση και την ηλικία των πλοίων, η αντιμετώπιση που έγινε από όλους μας, ο σωστός συντονισμός, είχε ως αποτέλεσμα μέσα σε περίπου τρεις μήνες, επί της ουσίας, να προλάβουμε καταστάσεις που, αν δεν προλαβαίναμε, θα ήθελαν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο για να ιαθούν» δήλωσε ο Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής.
Συνολικά το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ μάρκαρε 70 σημεία, τα 56 κοντά στις ακτές και 14 στην ανοικτή θάλασσα και από τις 18 Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι και τις 21 Μαρτίου ανέλυσε 274 δείγματα.
Σύμφωνα με τα συμπεράσματα της επιστημονικής έκθεσης, στους 37 από τους 56 παράκτιους σταθμούς οι συγκεντρώσεις κυμάνθηκαν σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.
Εντονη επιβάρυνση από πετρελαιοειδή παρατηρήθηκε αρχικά τον Σεπτέμβριο στις περιοχές Ελληνικού, Γλυφάδας, Σεληνίων και Κυνοσούρας. Μικρότερη επιβάρυνση από πετρελαιοειδή παρατηρήθηκε στο Ασκληπιείο Βούλας, στο Μεγάλο Καβούρι, στην πλαζ Βουλιαγμένης και στο Μαύρο Λιθάρι Αναβύσσου, καθώς και τοπικά εντός του Τύμβου Θεμιστοκλέους στον Πειραιά μέχρι τα τέλη Σεπτέμβρη και στην περιοχή του Φλοίσβου μέχρι και τις αρχές Οκτωβρίου.
Η εικόνα αυτή άλλαξε από τον Δεκέμβρη και μετά, γεγονός που οφείλεται στη γρήγορη απορρύπανση των ακτών και των νερών, αλλά και στην απομάκρυνση του ναυαγίου από την περιοχή της Σαλαμίνας.
efsyn.gr

----------


## npapad

Από την ανεξάντλητη συλλογή του καλού μας φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick προέρχεται αυτή η φωτογραφία του μικρού Ελληνικού δεξαμενόπλοιου ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΣ, πιθανότατα στο Liverpool γύρω στο 1980. Η φωτογραφία είναι από μια συλλογή μερικών χιλιάδων slides του Len Baker που είχε αγοράσει κάποια στιγμή ο Peter και ανεβαίνει με την άδεια του.


Είχε ΙΜΟ 5334494. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1945 σαν EMPIRE TAPLEY στο ναυπηγείο I. Pimblott & Sons Ltd του Northwich (UK) με αριθμό κατασκευής 662 για το Βρετανικό πολεμικό ναυτικό και νηολογήθηκε στο Liverpool με αριθμό 168891. Η αρχική του χωρητικότητα ήταν 305 gt. Το 1946 πωλείται στη Δανέζικη εταιρεία A/S Tankskibsrederier, νηολογείται στην Κοπεγχάγη και ονομάζεται HAIFA. Το 1957 πωλείται στην Σουηδική Rederi A/B Castor, μετονομάζεται NORD, νηολογείται στην Uddevalla με αριθμό 9726, επιμηκύνεται (από 40,4 Χ 7,34 μέτρα σε 50,1 Χ 7,34 μέτρα) και αυξάνεται το τονάζ σε 366 gt. Το 1960 το ξαναγοράζουν Δανοί (Soren P. Christensen), μετονομάζεται SOREN RASK και νηολογείται στο Vejlo. Το 1964 αλλάζει μηχανή και πλέον φέρει μια δίχρονη εξακύλινδρη 420 BHP κατασκευασμένη από την Alpha-Diesel A/S που του έδινε ταχύτητα 9 κόμβων.


Το 1973 αγοράζεται από την εταιρεία Argonaute Argos Maritime Co Ltd (Ν. Αργυρίου), μετονομάζεται ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΣ και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 4997 και ΔΔΣ SV3055. Το 1980 αλλάζει η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία σε Cyprus Star Shipping Co Ltd και μετονομάζεται αρχικά CYPRUS STAR με σημαία Κύπρου και το 1981 NEWLUCK με σημαία Παναμά. Διαλύθηκε στο Barry το Δεκέμβριο του 1984.


Από το 1973 και μετά φαίνεται σαν ιδιοκτήτης ο Ν. Αργυρίου ο οποίος πρέπει να είναι Κύπριος που έμενε στην Αγγλία. Το δεξαμενόπλοιο (αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου και τα κιτάπια μου !) πρέπει να δούλεψε υπό αυτή την πλοιοκτησία στα περίχωρα του Liverpool σαν waste barge και η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι λίγο πριν ονομαστεί CYPRUS STAR (γύρω στο 1980)
doryforos.jpg
Εδώ φωτογραφία σαν SOREN RASK
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2852162
Και τεχνικά στοιχεία εδώ :
http://www.jmarcussen.dk/maritim/ski...e.php?id=12852
και εδώ :
http://www.jmarcussen.dk/maritim/ski...e.php?id=12851

----------


## npapad

Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick, το μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο ΕΝΤΑ με ΙΜΟ 5277490 φωτογραφημένο στο Πέραμα το 1984.


Κατασκευασμένο το 1943 στο ναυπηγείο Levingston S.B. Co (Orange, USA) με αριθμό κατασκευής 268 σαν δεξαμενόπλοιο του Αμερικανικού στρατού με όνομα Y-22 κaι τονάζ 484 gt. Έφερε μηχανή τετράχρονη εξακύλινδρη 400 BHP (Enterprise Engine Co - S. Fo.) που του έδινε ταχύτητα 9 κόμβων. Πουλήθηκε το 1948 στην εταιρεία Le Quellec & Co και ονομάστηκε PHRYNE. Ανακαταμετρήθηκε σε 496 gt. Το 1965 περνάει στην εταιρεία H. Lary & Co και μετονομάζεται MACTA.


Αγοράζεται από Έλληνες το 1968 (Spirit Shipping & Transport), ονομάζεται ΕΛΠΙΔΑ 1 και νηολογείται στον Πειραιά με αριθμό 3189 και ΔΔΣ SV3388. το 1972 περνάει στην Κτηματοναυτιλιακή και ονομάζεται ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ ενώ το 1980 αλλάζει εταιρεία σε ΝΑΥΣ Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία και μετονομάζεται ΕΝΤΑ. Στην καριέρα του στην Ελλάδα ήταν καταχωρημένο σαν Wine/Alcohol Tanker. Διαλύθηκε στις 31-10-1984 στην Ελευσίνα.
edda.jpg
Και εδώ μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του σαν ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ στη Μάλτα το 1978
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1696301

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ V_ (1968 - IMO 6808791 - πρώην ΛΕΟΝΕ ΙΙ) που βρίσκεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεμένο στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, και από ότι βλέπουμε στις δύο παρακάτω -με διαφορά ενός μήνα φωτό- σενιάρεται για τα καλά,

IMG_0232.jpg__IMG_0136.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20 Απριλίου 2018  --  26 Μαίου 2018_

σύμφωνα με το equasis έχει μετονομαστεί σε _ENTUS_ και φέρει πλέον σημαία _Palau_.

----------


## tolaras

20180531_180545.jpg20180531_180547.jpgMotorship Taxiarchis.jpg20180531_180550.jpg Καλησπέρα στους φίλους! Αυτό το πλοίο, το βρήκα στη Μύκονο να είναι δεμένο και να ξεφορτώνει το φορτίο του. Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι ήταν το φορτίο, αλλά έμοιαζε πάρα πολύ με άμμο ή χώμα... Αυτό που μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση, είναι το γεγονός ότι ότι το πλοίο στο οποίο επέβαινα έμπαινε στο λιμάνι του νησιού, αυτό ακόμα ξεφόρτωνε, ενώ στο μισό χρονικό διάστημα που το καράβι ήταν αραγμένο στο λιμένα, αυτό είχε προλάβει να αποπλεύσει από τον λιμένα. Επίσης η ταχύτητά του ήταν σχετικά γρήγορη... Το όνομά του είναι Ταξιάρχης Σ (Taxiarchis S)...

IMO: *6913340*
Name: *TAXIARCHIS S*
MMSI: *237989800*
Vessel Type: *GENERAL CARGO*
Gross Tonnage: *1428*
Summer DWT: *1464 t*
Build: *1969*
Flag: *GREECE*

Home port: *LERO*


ΠΗΓΗ 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...3eybsl10tDa.99 

ΥΓ: Συγγνώμη για την τρίτη φωτό, αλλά δεν διορθωνόταν με τίποτα...
Καληνύχτα

----------


## Orpheas

Ταξιαρχης Σκετο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι φίλε Orpheas, _ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ Σ_ είναι το όνομα του πλοίου. Και εγώ σαν _ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ_ το γνώριζα και το είχα φωτογραφήσει το 2012 στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, αλλά έχει μετονομαστεί από την άνοιξη του 2017.

----------


## Orpheas

Αυτο ειναι  το νέο Ταξιαρχης . Κατασκευή τέλη 70

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Orpheas έχεις δίκιο. Λάθος μου, και respect στην απάντηση σου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ENTUS_ (1968 - IMO 6808791 - πρώην ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ V, ΛΕΟΝΕ ΙΙ) στο οποίο είχαμε αναφερθεί και δει έξι ποστ παραπάνω, βρίσκεται πλέον τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια, διακρίνεται αριστερά σε _αυτήν την χθεσινή φωτό_.

Τα εφοδιαστικά _ΑΡΧΩΝ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ_ (1985 - IMO 8421365) και _ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΩΡΙΩΝ_ (1991 - IMO 8865640), σε χθεσινή τους άφιξη για πετρέλευση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0040.jpg__IMG_0028.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 16/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου όταν φίλος μου έστειλε τις φωτο. 
Στο synchrolift στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα βγαίνει αυτή την ώρα, το γνωστό..... *Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ*. Για δύο λόγους μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό:
Α) να μην έχουν βρει ακόμη τον λόγο της .....βύθισης του και Β) να μην λέρωσε αρκετά τις ακτές της Σαλαμίνας και του Αργοσαρωνικού και να το ετοιμάζουν ......για να μας αποτελειώσουν. Τα συμπεράσματα ....δικά σας.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΖΩΝΗ-ΙΙ-09-21-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι το είχαν μπαλώσει πρόχειρα ώστε να μπορέσουν να το σηκώσουν από εκεί που είχε βυθιστεί, και τώρα πιθανόν να το βγάζουν έξω για να το στεγανοποιήσουν για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. 

Φαντάζεσαι σενάριο να ξεκινάγανε ρυμούλκηση προς το Aliaga και να τους …..ξαναβυθιζόταν στον Σαρωνικό ???

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ξεκίνησε μετά από επτά μήνες η πραγματογνωμοσύνη για το «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» [εικόνες]*SHARES0

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα η πραγματογνωμοσύνη που θα προσπαθήσει να φωτίσει τα αίτια που οδήγησαν στη βύθιση του δεξαμενόπλοιου «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» τη νύχτα της 10ης Σεπτεμβρίου, σκορπίζοντας 2,570 τόνους μαζούτ στις ακτές της Σαλαμίνας και της Αττικής.
Γράφει η Αναστασία Βαμβακά
Επτά ολόκληροι μήνες από την ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου χρειάστηκαν ώστε να αρθούν τα γραφειοκρατικά και νομικά κωλύματα και τα ναυπηγεία «Σπανόπουλος» μετά από πιέσεις του Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά να υποδεχτούν στη δεξαμενή τους το κουφάρι του πλοίου.
Σήμερα οι πραγματογνώμονες που ορίστηκαν από την Εισαγγελία Πειραιά θα εξετάσουν το πλοίο σε στεγνό έδαφος, ενώ το ενδιαφέρον των ειδικών αναμένεται να επικεντρωθεί στο ρήγμα που υπάρχει κοντά στα ύφαλα του πλοίου.

Η δικαστική διερεύνηση όλους αυτούς τους μήνες είχε μείνει στάσιμη, καθώς έπρεπε αρχικά το πλοίο να πλυθεί και στη συνέχεια να βρεθεί δεξαμενή ώστε να βγει από τη θάλασσα και με ασφάλεια να εξεταστούν τα ύφαλα του πλοίου, το ρήγμα και το μηχανοστάσιο. Παρά τις συνεχείς πιέσεις τόσο της ανακρίτριας Πειραιά όσο και του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου προς όλες τις εταιρείες που διέθεταν δεξαμενές στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, μόλις προχθες αυτό κατέστη εφικτό.
Το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας έχει ήδη επιδώσει διοικητικό πρόστιμο 1,2 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ στον ιδιοκτήτη του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ», Θεόδωρο Κουντούρη, επικεφαλής της εταιρείας FOS Petroleum, ενώ μέχρι στιγμής περισσότερες από 100 αιτήσεις έχουν κατατεθεί στο ΙΟPC fund, το ταμείο το οποίο θα καταβάλει τις αποζημιώσεις, με το συνολικό προεγκεκριμένο κεφάλαιο να αγγίζει τα 52 εκατ. ευρώ.
Πριν ένα μήνα, στις 18 Μαΐου, ο Θεόδωρος Κουντούρης συνελήφθη εκ νέου για θαλάσσια ρύπανση, αυτή τη φορά για τα άλλα δύο πλοία που ήταν δεσμευμένα στην περιοχή του Μώλου ΔΕΗ Κερατσινίου για χρέη, το «Αγία Ζώνη Ι» και «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙΙ». Η ρύπανση ήταν μικρή, περίπου 120 τετραγωνικά μέτρα, όμως ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση προκάλεσε το γεγονός ότι βρέθηκαν ίχνη παράνομης μετάγγισης πετρελαιοειδών. Συγκεκριμένα οι λιμενικοί εντόπισαν στο κατάστρωμα του «Αγία Ζώνη Ι» λίμνες με πετρέλαιο το οποίο έπεφτε στη θάλασσα και δίπλα τους φορητή αντλία η οποία συνδεόταν με βαρέλια τα οποία βρίσκονταν στο «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙΙ» το οποίο βρισκόταν ακριβώς δίπλα.

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To διαβόητο _ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ_ μετά τον πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμό που δημιούργησε "προβληματισμό" μέχρι και στους .....διεθνείς κύκλους των shipspotters, μιας και σε _αυτήν την φωτό_ του καλού μου φίλου _Peter Fitzpatrick_ του απευθύνθηκε το παρακάτω σχόλιο (!!!!!), 




> Wow - are you thinking what I'm thinking Peter? I know the Greeks are industrious but even the idea would seem crazy.


έχει επανέλθει στην προηγούμενη του θέση, και περιέργως (τουλάχιστον για εμένα) στην ίδια ακριβώς με πριν κατάσταση, με κλίση δηλαδή προς τα δεξιά και "ημιβυθισμένο" στην πρύμη.

IMG_0200.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 30/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία φωτογραφία μου από τον Αύγουστο του 2012. Μία κάπως ασυνήθιστη συνύπαρξη, μαζί δίπλα-δίπλα δύο μικρά εφοδιαστικό με το ίδιο όνομα, _ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΡΕΤΗ_ και τα δύο.

01.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 08/2012_

Το μεγαλύτερο (πράσινο) είναι κατασκευής του _2008_, φέρει _ΙΜΟ 9503873_ και αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 11531_. Για το μικρότερο (μπλε) τα μόνα στοιχεία που διαθέτω είναι το έτος κατασκευής του, _1983_, και τον ναυπηγό του ο οποίος ήταν ο αείμνηστος _Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης_.

----------


## manoubras 33

*SYROS WIND*
Σημερα το ομορφο βαπορακι στη Συρο ξεφορτωνοντας αδρανη υλικα.

DSCN8490.JPG

----------


## npapad

> Μία φωτογραφία μου από τον Αύγουστο του 2012. Μία κάπως ασυνήθιστη συνύπαρξη, μαζί δίπλα-δίπλα δύο μικρά εφοδιαστικό με το ίδιο όνομα, _ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΡΕΤΗ_ και τα δύο.
> 
> 01.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 08/2012_
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο (πράσινο) είναι κατασκευής του _2008_, φέρει _ΙΜΟ 9503873_ και αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 11531_. Για το μικρότερο (μπλε) τα μόνα στοιχεία που διαθέτω είναι το έτος κατασκευής του, _1983_, και τον ναυπηγό του ο οποίος ήταν ο αείμνηστος _Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης_.


Το μπλε είναι υδροφόρα μπάριζα του Σπανόπουλου.
Αρχικά είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 8113 (Β' κλάσης) αλλά κάποια στιγμή άλλαξε σε φορτηγίδων 2570 το οποίο και έχει μέχρι σήμερα. ΔΔΣ SV6753, κατασκευής 1981 με ριζική ανακατασκευή (rebuilt) το 1993, 172 gt. 40m X 6 m. Φαίνεται σαν ιδιοκτήτης ο Σπανόπουλος από το 1994-95 περίπου. Έχει δουλέψει για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα και στη Σούδα. Δείτε εδώ και μια πολύ πρόσφατη φωτογραφία που του τράβηξα στη Σούδα στις 14-8-2018.
DSC_8638.jpg

Το πράσινο κατασκευάστηκε σαν oil tanker με όνομα AMILLA M.C. το 2008 (Lamda Nafs Shipyards S.A., Salamis) και μετονομάστηκε ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ-ΑΡΕΤΗ (με παύλα στο νηολόγιο) μάλλον πριν ολοκληρωθεί. ΔΔΣ SY8584, 49,95 m Χ 11,30 m, 494 gt, 2 ισπανικές μηχανές FBR240TASP (6 cyl.) κατασκευής Guascor S.A, 720 BHP. Ιδιοκτήτης φαινόταν ο Σταύρος Αρώνης (AMILLA NAFTIKI ETERIA - ARMA NAFTIKI ETERIA). Το Greek Shipping Directory αναφέρει ότι πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς το 2011 αλλά προφανώς δεν έφυγε αμέσως καθώς εσύ το έβγαλες το 2012 και το marinetraffic αναφέρει ότι σταμάτησε να εκπέμπει σαν ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ-ΑΡΕΤΗ στις 25-5-2013. Τώρα δουλεύει στη Fujairah (Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα) με όνομα KORALI και σημαία Παναμά.

Πιθανολογώ ότι μπορεί και το μπλε του Σπανόπουλου να ανήκε αρχικά στον Αρώνη και απλά όταν το πήρε ο Σπανόπουλος δεν του άλλαξε όνομα. Δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω όμως καθώς δεν έχω πλήρη στοιχεία νηολογίου για κανένα από τα δύο.

----------


## sylver23

Σημασία για τους ναυτικούς μας έχει κάθε ζωη που θα βρεθεί σε κίνδυνο!!
Μπράβο για την ευαισθησία στον Καπετάνιο Κ. Κεντρίδη και το πλήρωμα του Απηλιώτη

https://www.zoosos.gr/naftikoi-esosa...#axzz5PUTKMRwa

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν χθες έγινε το ναυάγιο του Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ και κανένα μπουρδελοκάναλο δεν ανέφερε .....τίποτε, αν είχε γίνει στη Μύκονο, στην Πάρο ή στην Κέρκυρα όλα τα κανάλια θα ήταν εκεί και θα χαλούσαν τον κόσμο. Τώρα είναι απασχολημένοι με τους άχρηστους Πολιτικούς που μοιράζουν ....σανό για τα κομματόσκυλα τους στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Στην πρώτη φωτο ο τόπος βύθισης και στη δεύτερη στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα που ακόμη βρίσκεται το κουφάρι.
Έτσι για να μην ξεχνάμε την Ιστορική Σαλαμίνα.

ΑΓΙΑ-ΖΩΝΗ-ΙΙ-05-10-09-2017-εκεί-που-βυθίστηκε.jpg ΑΓΙΑ-ΖΩΝΗ-ΙΙ-07-03-12-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία νέα παρουσία εφοδιαστικού στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, εντυπωσιακή, χλιδάτη και πέρα από τα συνηθισμένα που βλέπαμε τόσα χρόνια. Το _Κπτν ΚΩΣΤΑΣ_ (2010 - Κίνα - ΙΜΟ 9555204) που σήμερα το πρωί εφοδίαζε με καύσιμα το κρουαζιερόπλοιο _JEWEL OF THE SEAS_.

IMG_0048.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 15/09/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ο Κουβέλης «αδειάζει» τον Τσίπρα για τους ελέγχους σε πλοία και δεξαμενόπλοια*















Μηνάς Τσαμόπουλος
18/09/2018, 06:54 3


*ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΡΘΡΑ**Καθαρές οι ακτές της Αττικής μετά το ναυάγιο του «Αγία Ζώνη 2» σύμφωνα με το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ*26/05/2018, 14:33

*Τα 5 βήματα για τη διεκδίκηση αποζημιώσεων λόγω ρύπανσης από το «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»*04/12/2017, 17:05

*Θρίλερ με το «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»: Μπορεί να έβαλαν βόμβα και να το βύθισαν, λέει ο πλοιοκτήτης*30/11/2017, 19:00

*Δείτε φωτογραφίες από την ανέλκυση του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»*25/11/2017, 19:45



*Με αφορμή το δεξαμενόπλοιο «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»*
Πριν από έναν χρόνο, εξαιτίας του ναυαγίου του δεξαμενόπλοιου «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» και της οικολογικής καταστροφής που προκλήθηκε στον Αργοσαρωνικό, ο πρωθυπουργός, Αλέξης Τσίπρας, υπό το βάρος και της δημόσιας κατακραυγής, έδωσε εντολή να αλλάξει το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο και οι έλεγχοι που πραγματοποιούσε ο Κλάδος Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων στα υπό ελληνική σημαία πλοία και σκάφη να γίνεται πλέον μόνον από νηογνώμονες.

Ειδικότερα ο νέος νόμος 4504/2017 αναφέρει ότι από τις 30/09/2018 παύει η έκδοση των προβλεπόμενων από την εθνική, ενωσιακή και διεθνή νομοθεσία πιστοποιητικών των ελληνικών πλοίων από τον Κλάδο Ελέγχου Πλοίων (ΚΕΠ), τις Λιμενικές Αρχές, καθώς και τα Τοπικά Κλιμάκια Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων (ΤΚΕΠ), και εφεξής εκδίδονται από τους εξουσιοδοτημένους οργανισμούς (νηογνώμονες).




Σύμφωνα με αυτό το νέο νόμο 4504/2017 ο ΚΕΠ θα σταματήσει να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά στις 30/09/2018 και μέχρι αυτήν την ημερομηνία πρέπει να έχουν αντικατασταθεί όλα τα υφιστάμενα εν ισχύ πιστοποιητικά που έχουν εκδοθεί από ΚΕΠ / ΤΚΕΠ.

Και ενώ όλος ο μηχανισμός επιθεώρησης πλοίων, νηογνώμονες και λιμεναρχεία, προετοιμάζονται πυρετωδώς για την νέα εποχή, μετά την 30η Σεπτεμβρίου, κυκλοφόρησαν τις τελευταίες ημέρες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πληροφορίες ότι το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, με τον Φώτη Κουβέλη στον θώκο, πάει να φέρει τα πάνω-κάτω παρακούοντας, στην πράξη, την πρωθυπουργική εντολή και ακυρώνοντας όλη την προεργασία που έκανε ο τέως ΥΝΑ, Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής. Φέρεται ο Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος, με εντολή του νέου υπουργού, να ζητά εισηγήσεις από τα στελέχη του Λιμενικού για αλλαγή του «νόμου Κουρουμπλή» λίγες μόλις μέρες πριν αυτός τεθεί σε εφαρμογή.


«Με άλλα λόγια ο νέος υπουργός ΥΝΝΠ αδειάζει κυριολεκτικά τον πρωθυπουργό, αφού η εντολή του ήταν ξεκάθαρη για την αλλαγή του πλαισίου επιθεωρήσεων» επισημαίνουν στελέχη της Ακτής Μιαούλη.

*Σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πηγές πληροφόρησης*

«-επιχειρείται η μερική διατήρηση επιθεωρησιακής δραστηριότητας από τα τοπικά κλιμάκια επιθεώρησης των λιμεναρχείων όταν από χρόνια είναι γνωστό ότι υπολειτουργούν και δεν διαθέτουν το κατάλληλο επιστημονικό προσωπικό και προκειμένου να καλύψουν έκτακτες ανάγκες καταφεύγουν στο μέτρο της περιστασιακής απασχόλησης ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών.

- Δρομολογείται παράταση για την εφαρμογή του νόμου Κουρουμπλή, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το τέλος του 2018, χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας εμφανής λόγος που να το επιβάλλει».

Κάποιοι στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι και στην Ακτή Βασιλειάδη ψιθυρίζουν κάτι περί άσκησης πιέσεων από βουλευτές της περιφέρειας, στο παρασκήνιο της ΔΕΘ, προκειμένου να "μαλακώσουν" το όλο θέμα της αναβάθμισης των επιθεωρήσεων πλοίων και να αφήσουν τα λιμεναρχεία να κάνουν τη δουλειά όπως είχαν συνηθίσει.

Εκτιμάται από γνωρίζοντες πρόσωπα και πράγματα ότι εφόσον δοθεί η παράταση ο Κλάδος Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων θα συνεχίσει την δραστηριότητα του μέχρι την επόμενη καταληκτική ημερομηνία.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## manoubras 33

*PANTODYNAMOS* στο Νεωριον για να φορτωσει αποβλητα αμμοβολης. Αμπασο βαπορακι συμπαθητικο, ειχα χρονια να το δω...

DSCN8543.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Εξετάζουν σενάριο για βύθιση από βόμβα του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»*




*Δημοσίευση: 10:44 π.μ. | 19/9/18  
*

13
Κοινοποιήσεις








*Πόρισμα 300 σελίδων του Εργαστηρίου Ναυπηγικής και Τεχνολογίας του Εθνικού Μετσοβίου Πολυτεχνείου*

Το ενδεχόμενο η βύθιση του δεξαμενόπλοιου «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» που προκάλεσε πριν από έναν χρόνο τεράστια ρύπανση στον Σαρωνικό να οφείλεται σε έκρηξη
βόμβας ή άλλου μηχανισμού φέρεται ότι εξετάζεται β€“ σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες των «ΝΕΩΝ» β€“ σε πόρισμα 300 σελίδων του Εργαστηρίου Ναυπηγικής και Τεχνολογίας του Εθνικού Μετσοβίου Πολυτεχνείου.

Στο πόρισμα που συντάχθηκε β€“ ύστερα από εισαγγελική παραγγελία β€“ ύστερα από εννιά επιθεωρήσεις του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ» ερευνάται αναλυτικά αν το ρήγμα μήκους περίπου 2-3 μέτρων στα ύφαλα του πλοίου σχετίζεται με πιθανή έκρηξη, αγνώστου μηχανισμού, σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα.

Τα στοιχεία αυτά φέρεται ότι ανακύπτουν από την ανάλυση της στρέβλωσης και της παραμόρφωσης των μεταλλικών ελασμάτων στον χώρο του ρήγματος και από άλλα ευρήματα.

Όμως, από την άλλη πλευρά, δεν φαίνεται να έχουν εντοπισθεί ίχνη εκρηκτικού μηχανισμού, πυρίτιδας όπως αναφέρει το δημοσίευμα.

πηγή

Βόμβα θέλουν αυτοί που λένε αυτές τις μ@λ@κίες. Μήπως θέλει να τον πληρώσουμε κιόλας τον πλοιοκτήτη για την καταστροφή που προξένησε??????

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μήλος: Δεξαμενόπλοιο προσάραξε στη παραλία της Κάναβας*19/09/2018 - 11:56
Νικόδημος Λιανός

Κοινωνία


Tags: Ακτοπλοϊα 
Κυκλάδες 
Κοινωνία 
Οικονομία





Στην αμμώδη παραλία της Κάναβας, μπροστά από το εργοστάσιο της Δ.Ε.Η. προσάραξε σήμερα το πρωί το ελληνικής σημαίας φορτηγό πλοίο "Fres". Το δεξαμενόπλοιο είχε αναχωρήσει από τη Μυτιλήνη για τη Μήλο, ενώ στις δεξαμενές του μεταφέρει 1000 τόνους FUEL OIL.
Το πλοίο στην προσπάθεια του να προσεγγίσει την προβλήτα της Κάναβας, παρασύρθηκε από τα κύματα και κατέληξε στο αβαθές της παραλίας. Στο σημείο που έχει προσαράξει έχει μεταφερθεί μια λάντζα για την αποκόλληση του πλοίου. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αναφερθεί κάποια εισροή υδάτων ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση
Με πληροφορίες και φωτογραφία _από το miloslife.gr_

----------


## andria salamis

Το Κάρπαθος στην Σύρα το Σεπτέμβριο του 2016
P1080166.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΜΙΛΛΑ Ι_ (IMO 8739011) που την περασμένη άνοιξη το είχαμε δει σε δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή (Ποστ Νο 485 & 490), μετά από κάποια χρόνια παροπλισμού και ακινησίας φαίνεται ότι έχει επιστρέψει στην ενεργό δράση. Να το δούμε σε σημερινή φωτό στα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας με κατεύθυνση προς την Ελευσίνα.

IMG_0225.jpg
_13/10/2018_

----------


## npapad

Το εφοδιαστικό ΠΥΡΡΥΧΙΟΣ (PIRIHIOS) πρώην ΜΑΙΝΑΛΟΝ με ΙΜΟ 7821738 στους Καλούς Λιμένες στις 21-10-2018.
DSC_9317.jpgDSC_9327.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό εφοδιαστικό _ΒΥΡΩΝ_ (IMO 5417753) που τα τελευταία χρόνια _βρισκόταν ανενεργό_ στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, μετακινήθηκε σήμερα με την βοήθεια του ρυμουλκού _ΠΑΝΘΗΡ Ζ_, όχι όμως σε μεγάλη απόσταση αλλά λίγο πιό δίπλα, στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια, κοντά στο αμφίπλωρο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β ΙΙ αν κρίνω από το στίγμα του ρυμουλκού στο AIS. Φωτογραφία σημερινή από τον _pantelis2009_.

IMGP8517.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 31/10/2018_

----------


## tolaras

Πολύ ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία. Φαίνονται επίσης και τα ταχύπλοα της ΝΕΛ, Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 και 2 και ανάμεσά τους το Έλλη Τ, της Endeavor Lines...

Εκτός από αυτά όμως φαίνεται και ένα άλλο βαπόρι, που δεν αναγνωρίζω... Αυτό με τα κίτρινα φουγάρα... Ποιό είναι??? :Confused New: 

Πάντως, το να βλέπεις τόσα καράβια που έχουν να προσφέρουν ακόμα να σαπίζουν κυριολεκτικά, πεταμένα σε ένα μόλο σαν σκουπίδια, ειδικά τα ταχύπλοα, για τα οποία δαπανήθηκαν και τόσα χρήματα, σου χαλάει η διάθεση... Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, αντιθέτως μας κάνει καλό να βλέπουμε σε τι κατάσταση έχει επέλθει ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ναυτηλιάς  :Moody:  :Upset: μας και να προσπαθήσουμε να την φτιάξουμε...

Καλή ημέρα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία. Φαίνονται επίσης και τα ταχύπλοα της ΝΕΛ, Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 και 2 και ανάμεσά τους το Έλλη Τ, της Endeavor Lines...
> 
> Εκτός από αυτά όμως φαίνεται και ένα άλλο βαπόρι, που δεν αναγνωρίζω... Αυτό με τα κίτρινα φουγάρα... Ποιό είναι???
> 
> Πάντως, το να βλέπεις τόσα καράβια που έχουν να προσφέρουν ακόμα να σαπίζουν κυριολεκτικά, πεταμένα σε ένα μόλο σαν σκουπίδια, ειδικά τα ταχύπλοα, για τα οποία δαπανήθηκαν και τόσα χρήματα, σου χαλάει η διάθεση... Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, αντιθέτως μας κάνει καλό να βλέπουμε σε τι κατάσταση έχει επέλθει ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ναυτηλιάς μας και να προσπαθήσουμε να την φτιάξουμε...
> 
> Καλή ημέρα!


Κατ'αρχήν το έχεις ανεβάσει σε λάθος θέμα.
Προσπαθώ να δω αυτό με τα κίτρινα φουγάρα που λες.
Ανεξάρτητα από την κατάσταση,ο όρμος αυτός κάπως έτσι ήταν πάντα.Γεμάτος δεμένα καράβια γιά διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εκτός από αυτά όμως φαίνεται και ένα άλλο βαπόρι, που δεν αναγνωρίζω... Αυτό με τα κίτρινα φουγάρα... Ποιό είναι???


Είναι το _IBN BATOUTA_ φίλε μου, το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πολύ ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία. Φαίνονται επίσης και τα ταχύπλοα της ΝΕΛ, Αίολος Κεντέρης 1 και 2 και ανάμεσά τους το Έλλη Τ, της Endeavor Lines...
> 
> Εκτός από αυτά όμως φαίνεται και ένα άλλο βαπόρι, που δεν αναγνωρίζω... Αυτό με τα κίτρινα φουγάρα... Ποιό είναι???
> 
> Πάντως, το να βλέπεις τόσα καράβια που έχουν να προσφέρουν ακόμα να σαπίζουν κυριολεκτικά, πεταμένα σε ένα μόλο σαν σκουπίδια, ειδικά τα ταχύπλοα, για τα οποία δαπανήθηκαν και τόσα χρήματα, σου χαλάει η διάθεση... Χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, αντιθέτως μας κάνει καλό να βλέπουμε σε τι κατάσταση έχει επέλθει ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ναυτηλιάς μας και να προσπαθήσουμε να την φτιάξουμε...
> 
> Καλή ημέρα!


Η απάντηση εδώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

...Παντελεήμων τέκνον μου, το "τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν και πλέκανε πουλόβερ" το γνωρίζεις ???

----------


## pantelis2009

*Προσάραξη φορτηγού πλοίου σε βραχώδη περιοχή της Λευκάδας* 6:45






*Φορτηγό πλοίο υπό σημαία Αλβανίας με οκταμελές πλήρωμα προσάραξε τα ξημερώματα σε βραχώδη θαλάσσια περιοχή του Ακρωτηρίου Δουκάτου της Λευκάδας, με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί εισροή υδάτων.*

*ΠΗΓΗ: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ*Σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας το πλοίο Koravi, που μετέφερε 1.900 μετρικούς τόνους σίδηρο από την Αμαλιάπολη Βόλου με προορισμό την Αλβανία, εγκαταλείφθηκε από το πλήρωμά του, που έχει μεταφερθεί -για προληπτικούς λόγους- στο κέντρο υγείας του νησιού.

Στο σημείο όπου σημειώθηκε το συμβάν βρίσκονται πλωτά του λιμενικού σώματος και δύο παραπλέοντα πλοία.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Και στη συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο ποστ μάλλον γι' αυτό έφυγε το Christos XXXIV από Κέρκυρα και πηγαίνει στο πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πυρκαγιά σε φορτηγό πλοίο με 11μελές πλήρωμα*_21 November 2018
_

Φωτογραφία Αρχείου: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ
Στο φορτηγό πλοίο υπό σημαία Τουρκίας «Kilic 1», το οποίο έπλεε στη θαλάσσια περιοχή νοτιανατολικώς του ακρωτηρίου Ταινάρου, εκδηλώθηκε σήμερα τα ξημερώματα, από άγνωστη ακόμα αιτία, πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιό του, όπως μεταδίδει το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ.
Το «Kilic 1» δεν ήταν έμφορτο ενώ στις δεξαμενές του υπάρχουν σχεδόν είκοσι τόνοι ντίζελ, ενώ είχε αναχωρήσει από την Τυνησία με προορισμό λιμένα της Τουρκίας.
¶μεσα το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης (Ε.Κ.Σ.Ε.Δ.) του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής κινητοποίησε τις Λιμενικές Αρχές Πύλου, Νεάπολης Βοιών, Καλαμάτας, Κατακόλου και Γυθείου. Προς παροχή συνδρομής στην περιοχή έσπευσαν τρία περιπολικά σκάφη Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., έξι παραπλέοντα, ελικόπτερο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, ενώ απέπλευσαν και δύο ρυμουλκά πλοία από τη Νεάπολη Βοιών και την Καλαμάτα αντίστοιχα.
Τα έντεκα  μέλη πληρώματος του «Kilic 1» εγκατέλειψαν το πλοίο, παρελήφθησαν από σωσίβια λέμβο του Κ/Ζ «Costa Luminosa» σημαίας Ιταλίας, ακολούθως μετεπιβιβάστηκαν στο παραπλέον Φ/Γ «Sandettie» σημαίας Ολλανδίας και τελικά σε περιπολικό σκάφος του Λ.Σ. – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.
Η φωτιά, η οποία είχε επεκταθεί στους χώρους ενδιαίτησης είναι σε ύφεση, ενώ πλησίον του Φ/Γ πλοίου «Kilic 1» βρίσκεται ρυμουλκό πλοίο και μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα αναμένονται δύο πυροσβεστικά πλοιάρια. Προς το παρόν δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Λιμεναρχείο Γυθείου.
Φωτογραφία Αρχείου: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ/EPA/THORSTEN HELMERICHS
Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ & ΥΝΑΝΠ

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ το ZAYYAN K (e.x NAFTOCEMENT ΙΙ) θα ανέβει στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 26/11 έως 05/12/2018.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ: Πλοίο κόλλησε στο λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου*

Από
Argonafplia.gr (MK) -

22 Δεκεμβρίου 

__
- Advertisemen
_Όλα καλά στο λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου για πλοίο με την ονομασία Sibel D υπό σημαία Παναμά. Έπλευσε για Ναύπλιο φορτωμένο λιπάσματα, μπήκε στο λιμάνι και ξεφόρτωσε._
- Advertisement -_Σήμερα το πρωί ήρθε η ώρα της αναχώρησης. Ο καπετάνιος όμως κατά τον απόπλου δεν ήταν και τόσο προσεκτικός να βρει το δίαυλο και να φύγει όπως ήρθε. Μια λάθος κίνηση, λίγα μέτρα πιο δεξιά και το πλοίο κόλλησε στα αθαβή του λιμανιού προς την πλευρά του  Μπούρτζι._
_Τώρα περιμένουν να έρθει ρυμουλκό να το αποκολλήσει, στη συνέχεια να επιθεωρηθεί για το εάν έχουν γίνει ζημιές και κατόπιν να το οδηγήσει έξω από το λιμάνι για να συνεχίσει το πλου του.
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο ΝΑΞΟΣ στη ραδα της Ελευσινας τον αυγουστο του 2018

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ στη ραδα του Λαυριου το περασαμενο ιανουαριο

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ: Έκρηξη σε φορτηγό-πλοίο κοντά στο Ζύγι*09:54 - 29.12.2018

Έκρηξη σε φορτηγό πλοίο (τάνκερ) στην θαλάσσια περιοχή Ζυγίου.


Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες σημειώθηκε έκρηξη, η οποία ήταν τόσο δυνατή που ακούστηκε σε ολόκληρη την περιοχή. Ακολούθησε ανάφλεξη.
Στο σημείο έσπευσαν μέλη της ΕΜΑΚ, της Λιμενική καθώς και της Πυροσβεστικής.
Σύμφωνα με τα όσα δήλωσε ο Διευθυντής της Πυροσβεστικής Μάρκος Τράγκολας -ο οποίος επίσης μεταβαίνει στο σημείο- στη Cyprus Times, μέλη του πληρώματος υπέστησαν εγκαύματα. Φαίνεται να πρόκειται για δύο ναύτες.
Το πλοίο μετέφερε καύσιμα και όπως μας έχει αναφερθεί φαίνεται να υπάρχει διαρροή.
Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται μεγάλη επιχείρηση από αέρος.
Δείτε Φωτογραφίες:





Tags: έκρηξη, Έκρηξη Ζύχι, ΕΜΑΚ, τάνκερ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To χημικό ATHLOS  (Toυρκία 2010/6995 dwt) διαχειρίζεται από την ΕΝΕΑ Μanagement  (Σαλιαρέλης).

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο Αγιος Ιωαννης της Avin στο λιμανι του Λαυριου να περνει πετρελαια  το διαστημα που εξυπηρετουσε της ΔΕΗ του Ηρακλειου και της Ροδου με βαση το Λαυριο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το δεξαμενοπλοιο Αγιος Ιωαννης της Avin στο λιμανι του Λαυριου να περνει πετρελαια  το διαστημα που εξυπηρετουσε της ΔΕΗ του Ηρακλειου και της Ροδου με βαση το Λαυριο


AI ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ είναι,φαίνεται κ στην φωτό.Διαφορά στο όνομα είναι άλλο βαπόρι.

----------


## sparti

> AI ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ είναι,φαίνεται κ στην φωτό.Διαφορά στο όνομα είναι άλλο βαπόρι.


Δεν ειναι Γιαννης ειναι Γιαννακης δηλαδή

----------


## sparti

*Να προσθέσω μια φωτογραφια του δεξαμενόπλοιου της Elin Elin Poseidon σε μια απο τις εκφορτωσεις του στο Μαστιχαρι στη Κω*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ειναι Γιαννης ειναι Γιαννακης δηλαδή


Κ με άλλη ορθογραφία αλλάζει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το δεξαμενοπλοιο Αγιος Ιωαννης της Avin στο λιμανι του Λαυριου να περνει πετρελαια  το διαστημα που εξυπηρετουσε της ΔΕΗ του Ηρακλειου και της Ροδου με βαση το Λαυριο





> AI ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ είναι, φαίνεται κ στην φωτό. Διαφορά στο όνομα είναι άλλο βαπόρι.





> Δεν ειναι Γιαννης ειναι Γιαννακης δηλαδή


Κακό πράγμα η ειρωνεία φίλε μου _sparti_, και πολύ περισσότερο όταν είσαι 100% φάουλ. Τα ονόματα στα πλοία, ακόμα και λάθος να περιέχουν, τα αναφέρουμε όπως ακριβώς είναι. Όταν ένα πλοίο ονομάζεται ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΣ (τυχαίο παράδειγμα), δεν το αναφέρουμε ούτε ως ΝΙΚΟΣ, ούτε ως ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ, ούτε ως ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ αλλά ως _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΣ_ είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Διότι όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, άλλο όνομα (έστω και αλλαγή σε ένα μόνο γράμμα) μπορεί να σημαίνει άλλο - διαφορετικό καράβι.

----------


## sparti

> Κακό πράγμα η ειρωνεία φίλε μου _sparti_, και πολύ περισσότερο όταν είσαι 100% φάουλ. Τα ονόματα στα πλοία, ακόμα και λάθος να περιέχουν, τα αναφέρουμε όπως ακριβώς είναι. Όταν ένα πλοίο ονομάζεται ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΣ (τυχαίο παράδειγμα), δεν το αναφέρουμε ούτε ως ΝΙΚΟΣ, ούτε ως ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ, ούτε ως ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ αλλά ως _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΣ_ είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Διότι όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ, άλλο όνομα (έστω και αλλαγή σε ένα μόνο γράμμα) μπορεί να σημαίνει άλλο - διαφορετικό καράβι.


Καλησπέρα φίλε μου Espresso venezia θεώρησα οτι με τη φωτογραφία που αναρτησα φάνηκε πιο βαπόρι εννοώ και επειδή δεν ήθελα να το γράψω με τη συνήθη argo που χρησιμοποιούμε στη καθημερινοτητα μας αλλα και μεσα στα πλοια εμεις οι ναυτικοι εβαλα το Αγιος ύστερα ειδα οτι και στη πρύμη το έχουν Αι και δε το διόρθωσα γιατί είχανε περάσει τα λεπτά που σου επιτρέπει το site να τκ επεξεργαστέις αυτο απλα νόμιζα οτι θα ειναι εμφανές και γιαυτό δεν μου αρεσε η διόρθωση ας το κλείσουμε εδω καλύτερα γιατι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λογος να δώσουμε συνέχεια πιστεύω

----------


## sparti

Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονία και καλοτάξιδοι οι ναυτιλομένοι, το δεξαμενόπλοιο Κάρπαθος στη γνωστή του θέση στο Λάυριο

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ελαφρά σύγκρουση του Φ/Γ NS TERA με το Φ/Γ DELPHI RANGER στην Αντίκυρα*Ενημερώθηκε μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα η Λιμενική Αρχή Αντίκυρας για τη σύγκρουση του Φ/Γ NS TERA, σημαίας Παναμά με το Φ/Γ DELPHI RANGER, σημαίας Μπαχαμών, με 8 και 23 μέλη πληρώματος αντίστοιχα, στην περιοχή των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων της εταιρείας ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟΝ ΒΕΑΕ.
Η σύγκρουση των πλοίων προκλήθηκε συνεπεία απρόβλεπτης μηχανικής βλάβης του Φ/Γ NS TERA κατά τη διαδικασία κινήσεων πλεύρισής του στις ανωτέρω εγκαταστάσεις, όπου και προσέκρουσε με την πλώρη του στην πρύμνη του πλαγιοδετημένου Φ/Γ DELPHI RANGER.
Από το περιστατικό προκλήθηκαν υλικές ζημιές στα τμήματα της σύγκρουσης, χωρίς να υπάρξει τραυματισμός ατόμων, ρήγματα, εισροή υδάτων, ή  θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους των δύο πλοίων μέχρι την προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικών διατήρησης κλάσης και βεβαιωτικών αξιοπλοΐας από τους νηογνώμονες που τα παρακολουθούν.
_Φωτογραφία εξωφύλλου από το πλοίο DELPHI RANGER: Juergen Braker, MarineTraffic
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## sparti

Και μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του Δ/Ξ ΝΑΞΟΣ

----------


## leo85

Το μικρό Ταξιάρχης στη μικρή δεξαμενή Βαλασιάδη.

ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ-24-1-2019-01-.jpg ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ-24-1-2019-02-.jpg

24-1-2019

----------


## npapad

Το παλετάδικο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (ΙΜΟ 7708417) έχει εδώ και λίγο καιρό αλλάξει χρώμα από μπλε σε γκρι και έχει αλλάξει και εταιρεία (και σινιάλο στο φουγάρο φυσικά). Η νέα εταιρεία σύμφωνα με τον Πολωνικό Νηογνώμονα που παρακολουθεί το πλοίο είναι η MEDFERRY SHIPPING COMPANY γι΄αυτό και το "MF" στο φουγάρο. Φωτογραφίες του στο Ηράκλειο στις 17-1-2019.
DSC_9937.jpgDSC_9941.jpg

----------


## npapad

Αυτές τις μέρες στο Ηράκλειο έχουμε ένα ασυνήθιστο επισκέπτη στο λιμάνι, το τσιμεντάδικο ΝΑΦΤΟΣΗΜΕΝΤ III (ΙΜΟ 7109879). Πρέπει να γίνονται κάποιου είδους επιθεωρήσεις/επισκευές. Δίπλα του έχει δέσει ένα μεγάλο Ολλανδικό ρυμουλκό που στο AIS του ανέφερε ALIAGA μέχρι σήμερα και ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος και να μην ήλθε να το πάρει...
Φωτογραφίες στις 17-1-2019 και 21-1-2019
DSC_9959.jpgDSC_9972.jpgDSC_9940.jpgDSC_9975.jpg
Το πλοίο ανήκει στην Naftotrade του προσφάτως εκλιπόντα Νίκου Βαρβατέ.

----------


## leo85

Το ALEXANDRA G στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή.

ALEXANDRA-G-2-2-2019-.jpg

2-2-2019.

----------


## andria salamis

04/02/2019 Επιστροφή στο Κερατσίνι Λεωνίδα.
P1270857.JPG

----------


## tolaras

Όμορφο καραβάκι... Έψαξα και βρήκα στα στοιχεία του...
Τύπος Bunkering Tanker, μπορεί να αναπτύξει ταχύτητα 9,6-10,7 κόμβους, πρώην Nelli

IMO:                      *7401760* 
                                                   MMSI:                      *240688000* 
                                           Call Sign:                  *SY8484* 
                              Flag:                  *Greece [GR]* 

                              AIS Vessel Type:                  *Tanker* 

                                       Gross Tonnage:                  *1319* 
                              Deadweight:                  *2190 t* 
                              Length Overall                    x Breadth Extreme:                  *74m Γ— 12m* 
                              Year Built:                  *1974* 
                              Status:                  *Active*


Πηγή: http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...h6KiPMEAKoe.99

----------


## andria salamis

Καί έμενα μου αρέσει,οπου το πετύχω το φωτογραφίζω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καί έμενα μου αρέσει,οπου το πετύχω το φωτογραφίζω.


Ε πως να μην σας αρέσει,γιαπωνέζικο είναι!

----------


## andria salamis

> Ε πως να μην σας αρέσει,γιαπωνέζικο είναι!


Απο τα ιαπωνεζικα (εκτος το European & N Samos) δεν μου αρεσουν τα επιβατηγά, ολα τα αλλα (πχ ποντοπόρα) μου αρεσουν.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δολιοφθορά το ναυάγιο του «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ»**76-_agia_zoni-apokalipsi.jpg*_EUROKINISSI/ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΜΙΣΙΝΑΣ_




09.02.2019, 16:42 | Ετικέτες:  πλοία, ναυάγιο, έρευνα, πετρέλαιο, μόλυνση, εισαγγελέας, Πειραιάς,δικαιοσύνη
*Συντάκτης: 
Χριστίνα Παπασταθοπούλου
*
Το ναυάγιο του δεξαμενόπλοιου «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ» τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2017, που προκάλεσε την πολύ σοβαρή θαλάσσια ρύπανση στον Αργοσαρωνικό, δεν είναι ναυτικό ατύχημα, αλλά αποτέλεσμα δολιοφθοράς. Σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα καταλήγει το πόρισμα του ΓΆ Ανακριτικού Συμβουλίου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων (ΑΣΝΑ), το οποίο έχει παραδοθεί περίπου εδώ και 2 μήνες στην Εισαγγελία Πειραιά για δικαστική διερεύνηση.
Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες της «Εφ.Συν.», το Συμβούλιο αποφαίνεται ομόφωνα ότι η βύθιση του πλοίου καθώς και η σοβαρή ρύπανση του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος που προκλήθηκε από αυτό οφείλονται σε «εκ προθέσεως πράξεις και παραλείψεις και εξ αμελείας αντίστοιχα» συγκεκριμένων προσώπων και εταιρειών.
Η διαπίστωση της προέδρου (εφέτης Πειραιά) και των 7 μελών του ΑΣΝΑ είναι ξεκάθαρη, καθώς, σύμφωνα με την ενδελεχή έρευνά τους για τα αίτια και τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες συνέβη το ναυάγιο, η βύθισή του προήλθε από «δόλια πράξη του ανοίγματος των επιστομίων θαλάσσης-ερματισμού που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την κατάκλυση με θαλασσινό νερό χώρων του πλοίου που οδήγησε στη βύθισή του».
Η διαρροή πετρελαίου που ακολούθησε, προήλθε από τη «διαφυγή φορτίου από τα στόμια των δεξαμενών ή και από τις θυρίδες επιθεώρησης φορτίου τα οποία βρίσκονταν στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου». Τα ανοίγματα αυτά είχαν σφραγιστεί μετά την ολοκλήρωση της φόρτωσης του πλοίου στα ΕΛΠΕ, επομένως κάποιοι μέσα στο πλοίο και ενώ αυτό βρισκόταν στο αγκυροβόλιο προχώρησαν στο άνοιγμα μερικών ή και όλων.
Επίσης καθοριστικό ρόλο στη διαφυγή του πετρελαίου στη θάλασσα και στην τεράστια οικολογική ζημιά έπαιξε η «υπερβολική καθυστέρηση στεγανοποίησης των δεξαμενών φορτίου του πλοίου, δηλαδή του κλεισίματος των ανοιχτών καπακιών», με αποτέλεσμα να διαφύγουν στη θάλασσα μεγάλες ποσότητες από τα πετρελαιοειδή, κυρίως μαζούτ, που μετέφερε το πλοίο.
Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα του Συμβουλίου, η έναρξη της διαφυγής του πετρελαίου από τις δεξαμενές φορτίου του πλοίου άρχισε πριν από τη βύθισή του από τα ανοιχτά στόμια, όταν αυτό πήρε πλευρική κλίση, και συνεχίστηκε μετά τη βύθισή του μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της απάντλησης φορτίου από τις δεξαμενές του.
Το επόμενο συμπέρασμα του ΑΣΝΑ μόνο οργή μπορεί να προκαλέσει*:* σε περίπτωση που δεν είχαν ανοιχτεί τα καπάκια των στομίων ή και των θυρίδων επιθεώρησης, τότε το πλοίο θα βυθιζόταν μεν, χωρίς όμως να είχε διαφύγει το φορτίο στη θάλασσα καθώς αυτό θα παρέμενε εγκλωβισμένο μέσα στις σφραγισμένες δεξαμενές.
Στην περίπτωση που δεν είχε καθυστερήσει η στεγανοποίηση των δεξαμενών του πλοίου, δηλαδή το κλείσιμο των καπακιών και η απάντληση του φορτίου, τότε η ποσότητα του πετρελαίου που θα είχε διαφύγει στη θάλασσα θα περιοριζόταν και δεν θα συνέβαινε η μεγάλης έκτασης ρύπανση.
Χαρακτηριστική είναι η αναφορά που γίνεται στο πόρισμα ότι τα _«επιστόμια θαλάσσης που χρησιμοποιούνταν και για τον ερματισμό, ήταν δεμένα με σχοινί για να μην μπορούν να ανοίγονται. Αρα κάποιος πήγε και τα άνοιξε. Πρόκειται για σκόπιμη και εγκληματική εις βάρος του πλοίου ενέργεια που το οδήγησε στη βύθισή του»._
*Σκόπιμες καθυστερήσεις*_EUROKINISSI/ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ_Ενα άλλο επίσης πολύ σοβαρό συμπέρασμα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο πόρισμα*:* τα δύο μέλη του πληρώματος που επέβαιναν στο πλοίο, με την ιδιότητα του πληρώματος ασφαλείας, με την έναρξη του περιστατικού στη 1.20 τη νύχτα της 10ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2017 όφειλαν να ενημερώσουν αμέσως τον Θάλαμο Επιχειρήσεων του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, τον πλοίαρχο και τα αρμόδια πρόσωπα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας και να εκπέμψουν Mayday (σήμα κινδύνου) προς τα παραπλέοντα πλοία για συνδρομή.
Το μόνο που έκαναν ήταν να ειδοποιήσουν τον πλοίαρχο με μισή ώρα καθυστέρησης από την έναρξη του περιστατικού.
Οι λιμενικές αρχές δεν ενημερώθηκαν για το συμβάν ούτε από τα δύο μέλη του πληρώματος, ούτε από τον πλοίαρχο, ούτε και από τα αρμόδια πρόσωπα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, τα οποία είχαν στο μεταξύ ενημερωθεί από τον πλοίαρχο.
Για πρώτη φορά οι λιμενικές αρχές ενημερώθηκαν στις 2.10 από ένα φορτηγό πλοίο που βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένο στο βόρειο τμήμα του αγκυροβολίου του Πειραιά ότι στο «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ» παρατηρείται εισροή υδάτων και αμέσως ενεργοποίησαν τα ρυμουλκά ασφαλείας και τα διαθέσιμα σκάφη του Λιμενικού Σώματος, τα οποία και έσπευσαν στην περιοχή.
Ομως, όπως περιγράφεται στο πόρισμα, έφτασαν στο σημείο περίπου στις 2.30 και ενώ το πλοίο είχε αρχίσει ήδη να βυθίζεται και έτσι δεν μπόρεσαν να προσφέρουν βοήθεια. Ο χρόνος των 50 λεπτών που χάθηκε χαρακτηρίζεται από το ΑΣΝΑ «κρίσιμος», γιατί θα μπορούσε να αποδειχτεί ικανός για την παροχή αποτελεσματικής βοήθειας από τα σκάφη που θα έσπευδαν εγκαίρως στην περιοχή.
Το ΑΣΝΑ επιρρίπτει ευθύνες και στον πλοιοκτήτη, καθώς δεν προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσει με τις λιμενικές αρχές, με τον Θάλαμο Επιχειρήσεων του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και με τους κυβερνήτες των ρυμουλκών και άλλων σκαφών «αδιαφορώντας για το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο του βυθιζόταν φορτωμένο με πετρέλαια κυριολεκτικά έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά».
Το Συμβούλιο καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι _«κανείς από τους ανωτέρω δεν επεδίωκε την σωτηρία του πλοίου, αντίθετα, όπως φαίνεται, το επιδιωκόμενο ήταν να αφεθεί το πλοίο να βουλιάξει ανενόχλητο και αβοήθητο. Τούτο καταδεικνύει ότι επρόκειτο για προσχεδιασμένη επιδίωξη που η εξέλιξή της δεν έπρεπε να διαταραχθεί»._
Οπως αναφέρεται χαρακτηριστικά στο πόρισμα, _«τα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετήθηκαν, εν προκειμένω, προκύπτουν καταφανέστατα από τα οικονομικά οφέλη που εξήγαγαν από τη διαχείριση της αντιρρύπανσης και απορρύπανσης οι εταιρείες στις οποίες ο πλοιοκτήτης ανέθεσε τις επιχειρήσεις αυτές»._
Λίγα λεπτά μετά τη βύθιση του πλοίου, στις 4.40, το υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και το Αρχηγείο του Λιμενικού Σώματος, επισήμαναν στον πλοιοκτήτη τού «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ» τις υποχρεώσεις του σύμφωνα με τον νόμο για τη λήψη μέτρων, προκειμένου να μη συμβεί διαρροή του φορτίου στη θάλασσα και για την υποβολή σχεδίου απάντλησης του φορτίου.
*Συνθήκες βύθισης*Οπως αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα, το πλοίο πριν βυθιστεί πήρε εγκάρσια πλευρική κλίση και ο μόνος τρόπος να την αποκτήσει αυτή ήταν να μπει με κάποιο τρόπο θαλασσινό νερό σε μία ή περισσότερες από τις πλευρικές δεξαμενές του.
Η τελική βύθιση του πλοίου οφείλεται, σύμφωνα με το ΑΣΝΑ, σε _«σταδιακή συνεχιζόμενη κατάκλιση των τριών δεξιών πλευρικών δεξαμενών έρματος που έλαβε χώρα μεταξύ των ωρών 1.20 και 2.35 της 10/9/2017»._
Από την αυτοψία που έγινε στο πλοίο μετά την ανέλκυσή του διαπιστώθηκαν ρήγματα στα δεξιά του ύφαλα, τα οποία δημιουργήθηκαν είτε από πρόσκρουση στον βυθό είτε από κακόβουλη-δόλια ενέργεια (τοποθέτηση από πυροδότηση εκρηκτικών υλών στα ύφαλα).
Το τελευταίο ενδεχόμενο όμως αποκλείεται από το Συμβούλιο για πολλούς λόγους, όπως ότι όταν γίνεται έκρηξη δημιουργείται κρατήρας και όχι διάσπαρτες κατακόρυφες και οριζόντιες ρωγμές στο έλασμα και επίσης αυτός ή αυτοί που θα προχωρούσαν σε αυτή την ενέργεια δεν θα τοποθετούσαν εκρηκτικά μόνο στη θέση μιας και μόνο πλευρικής δεξαμενής και μάλιστα της μικρότερης από τις τρεις δεξαμενές έρματος με αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά θα τοποθετούσαν εκρηκτικά και στο μηχανοστάσιο ώστε να ήταν σίγουροι για το επιδιωκόμενο αποτέλεσμα.
Το πλοίο όσον αφορά την κατασκευή, τον μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό και τη λειτουργικότητά του ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση και αξιόπλοο. Διέθετε τα απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας, τα οποία ήταν σε ισχύ. Η δίμηνη παράταση που είχε δοθεί στο πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας είχε δοθεί νόμιμα και τηρήθηκαν γιΆ αυτό όλες οι προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες.
Το 2013 είχε υποστεί ευρείας έκτασης μετασκευή, κατά την οποία μετατράπηκε από δεξαμενόπλοιο «μονού τοιχώματος» σε δεξαμενόπλοιο «διπλού τοιχώματος».
Το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ ίσως δεν προκαλεί και μεγάλη έκπληξη καθώς με το που συνέβη το περιστατικό, τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2017, βούιζε το λιμάνι ότι δεν επρόκειτο για ατύχημα, αλλά κάποιος ή κάποιοι βύθισαν το πλοίο. Το ζήτημα είναι τώρα οι δικαστικές αρχές, που έχουν πλέον τον λόγο να διερευνήσουν, να αποδώσουν τις ευθύνες στους υπεύθυνους, αλλά παράλληλα να απαντηθούν και σε ερωτήματα όπως αυτό*:* Ποιοι κέρδισαν από τη βύθιση*;*
*Το ιστορικό της βύθισης*_EUROKINISSI/ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ_Το δεξαμενόπλοιο «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ», στις 8.9.2017, προερχόμενο από το αγκυροβόλιο Πειραιά, κατέπλευσε στο αγκυροβόλιο Ασπροπύργου, όπου παρέμεινε μέχρι τις 23.30. Στη συνέχεια απέπλευσε και προσέγγισε την προβλήτα διυλιστηρίων ΕΛΠΕ με σκοπό να φορτώσει πετρέλαιο.
Η φόρτωση του πλοίου άρχισε περίπου στις 2 τα ξημερώματα στις 9.9.2017 και ολοκληρώθηκε στις 8.40 το πρωί της ίδιας μέρας.
Στις 10.30 το πλοίο αναχώρησε με προορισμό το αγκυροβόλιο του Πειραιά, όπου κατέπλευσε και αγκυροβόλησε στις 11.30 το πρωί, φορτωμένο με 2.193,7 μετρικούς τόνους μαζούτ και 340 μετρικούς τόνους πετρέλαιο diesel, δηλαδή συνολικό φορτίο 2.533,7 μετρικούς τόνους.
Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν και τα 11 μέλη του πληρώματος. Στη συνέχεια παρέμειναν σε αυτό 4 μέλη ως πλήρωμα ασφαλείας, ανάμεσά τους και ο πλοίαρχος.
Γύρω στις 23.15 έφυγαν από το πλοίο ο πλοίαρχος και άλλο ένα μέλος του πληρώματος και έμειναν μόνο δυο άτομα.
Γύρω στη 1.05 τη νύχτα (10.9. 2019) ο μηχανοδηγός άκουσε έναν ήχο σαν τρίξιμο λαμαρίνας, ο οποίος δεν συνοδεύτηκε από τράνταγμα, και έπειτα από 15 λεπτά (γύρω στη 1.20) το πλοίο πήρε κλίση προς τα δεξιά. Υστερα από μία ώρα άρχισε να βυθίζεται.
Οι δυο ναυτικοί έπεσαν στη θάλασσα για να σωθούν και ενώ στην επιφάνειά της υπήρχε παντού πετρέλαιο. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες ήταν καλές (άνεμοι 3 Μποφόρ). Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε ολοκληρωτικά στις 4.10 τα ξημερώματα.

* Αποζημιώσεις*◼ Η ασφαλιστική εταιρεία του πλοίου για αστική ευθύνη απορρύπανσης έχει υποβάλει ενώπιον του Πρωτοδικείου Πειραιά δήλωση περιορισμού ευθύνης για το ποσόν των 5.409.925,40 ευρώ. Το πιστοποιημένο ποσό ασφάλισης του πλοίου από την ασφαλιστική εταιρεία για αποζημίωση ζημιών ρύπανσης από πετρέλαιο ήταν 5 εκατ. ευρώ.
◼ Στον Διεθνή Οργανισμό Κεφαλαίων αποζημίωσης για ζημιές ρύπανσης από πετρέλαιο (IOPC FUNDS) έχουν υποβληθεί 233 αιτήματα αποζημίωσης, ύψους περίπου 135 εκατ. ευρώ. Επίσης ενώπιον του Πρωτοδικείου Πειραιά έχουν υποβληθεί 84 αιτήματα αποζημίωσης συνολικού ύψους 94,4 εκατ. ευρώ.
◼ Το εκτιμώμενο οικονομικό κόστος που αφορά τα έξοδα του Δημοσίου για την αντιμετώπιση της ρύπανσης ανέρχεται στα 4.595.468 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ στα έξοδα του Δημοσίου είναι και η ενεργοποίηση του αντιρρυπαντικού πλοίου ΑΚΤΕΑ OSRV που ανήκει στο δίκτυο των αντιρρυπαντικών πλοίων του Ευρωπαϊκού Οργανισμού για την Ασφάλεια της Θάλασσας (ΕΜSA).

*ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΜΙΛΛΑ Ι* σημερα στην Συρο, ναυπηγηση του 2005 το μικρουλι και δεν του φενεται, για πιο παλιο μου εκανε απο μακρια.

DSCN9110.JPG DSCN9095.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Προσάραξη φορτηγού πλοίου στη Μύκονο*_24 February 2019
_

Φωτογραφία Αρχείου ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ
Λόγω της «Ωκεανίδος», του νέου κύματος κακοκαιρίας που πλήττει την χώρα, το οποίο συνοδεύεται σε πολλές θαλάσσιες περιοχές από σφοδρούς ανέμους εντάσεως κατά τόπους 8 με 9 μποφόρ και στο βόρειο Αιγαίο τοπικά τα 10, φορτηγό πλοίο προσάραξε στην Μύκονο.
Συγκεκριμένα, όπως μεταδίδει το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, το φορτηγό πλοίο «Ειρήνη», το οποίο μεταφέρει αμμοχάλικο, προσάραξε σε αμμώδη αβαθή του παλιού λιμένα του νησιού, χωρίς ωστόσο να έχει σημειωθεί εισροή υδάτων ή τραυματισμός κάποιου εκ του επταμελούς πληρώματός του, το οποίο αποτελείται από έξι Έλληνες και έναν αλλοδαπό.
Σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό Σώμα στη θαλάσσια περιοχή πνέουν ισχυροί άνεμοι, που είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να σπάσουν οι κάβοι του πλοίου και να παρασυρθεί στα αβαθή του παλιού λιμένα της Μυκόνου.
Φωτό: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ/Νίκος Αρβανιτίδης

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΠΡΟΣΑΡΑΞΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΔΡΟ* kaipou theos  Μαρτίου 16, 2019  Πλοία



Στις 12:10 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα 16/3/2019 ενημερώθηκε το λιμεναρχείο ¶νδρου πως το μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο «Αγ. Γεώργιος» που μεταφέρει καύσιμα στην ¶νδρο προσάραξε στην βραχονησίδα Ρόζα έξω από το Γαύριο.

Το λιμεναρχείο έφτασε πολύ γρήγορα με το πλωτό και έβαλε φράγματα για κάθε ενδεχόμενο. Το πρωί που έγινε έλεγχος διαπιστώθηκε πως δεν υπάρχει διαρροή καυσίμων. ΅Έχουν ήδη ειδοποιηθεί τα καταφθάνοντα στο λιμάνι πρωινά πλοία να προσέχουν.

Το ατύχημα σύμφωνα με όλες τις ενδείξεις προκλήθηκε από απροσεξία μιας και ο καιρός ήταν καλός. Το πλοίο έχει ένα μικρό ρήγμα (10 εκατοστά) στο δεξί μέρος της πλώρης του.

Η εταιρεία του είναι σε συνεννόηση με ρυμουλκό να το αποκολλήσει από τον βράχο και να το ρυμουλκήσει για επισκευή.

----------


## leo85

Το μικρο δεξαμενόπλοιο ADRIANA στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή.

ADRIANA-16-3-2019-.jpg

16-3-2019

----------


## leo85

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο TAXIARCHS φρεσκοβαμμένο στο πέραμα.

TAXIARCHS-16-2-2019-.jpg

16-2-2019

----------


## leo85

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο Φιλιατρά στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ-23-3-2019.jpg 

23-3-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ADRIANA με ΝΠ 11617 αυτή την ώρα με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas & Ifestos 2 μπαίνει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για την συντήρηση του. Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ADRIANA-02-03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΕΜΠ: Με εκρηκτικά βούλιαξαν το “Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ”*Posted date: *April 12, 2019* In: *Κεντρικα Νεα* | comment : 
Μετά από ισχυρή έκρηξη στη δεξιά πλευρά του βυθίστηκε το δεξαμενόπλοιο “Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ”, σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου που απέκλεισε το ενδεχόμενο ναυτικού ατυχήματος.
Το πόρισμα των 330 σελίδων που συνέταξε το Τμήμα Ναυπηγικής και Τεχνολογίας του Πολυτεχνείου συμπεριελήφθη πριν από μερικές ημέρες στην ογκωδέστατη δικογραφία που έχει σχηματιστεί από την Εισαγγελία Πειραιά και ουσιαστικά συμπληρώνει τις διαπιστώσεις του ΓΆ Ανακριτικού Συμβουλίου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων περί δολιοφθοράς.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

P/K Ifestos 2 & Hector  ADRIANA    .

----------

DSC01907.jpg 14-4-19

 ,      ; Y      .

----------


## sparti

Aegan Breeze i  Aegean viii

----------


## leo85

.

--20-4-2019-02.jpg --20-4-2019.jpg 

20-4-2019.

----------


## leo85

.

KALIKRATIS-30-4-2019-01-.jpg KALIKRATIS-30-4-2019-02-.jpg KALIKRATIS-30-4-2019-03-.jpg
30-04-2019

----------


## npapad

Aegean      .                 ?
      12-4-2019
DSC_0368.jpg

----------


## naxos1

> Aegean      .                 ?
>       12-4-2019
> DSC_0368.jpg


  Aegean III    .
DSC_1021.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*     ,   * ** 15:05	05/05/2019 - 
 **     Syros Wind.

 Cyclades24,gr,       ,            .



 **        ,                 !                               .
    ,                 .
    ,     ,                             .
                       ,                ,   ,   ,         , ( ).

----------


## leo85

VASILIKI    .

VASILIKI-25-4-2019-.jpg 

25-4-2019.

----------


## leo85

Aegean Orion     .

AEGEAN-ORION-30-4-2019-.jpg

30-4-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Sunpower  με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών Ifestos 2 & Christos XXXVII μπαίνει για την συντήρηση του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙΙ_ (IMO 6902004) που βρισκόταν επί αρκετό καιρό _στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη_, άλλαξε θέση στο Πέραμα και πλέον βρίσκεται δεμένο δίπλα στο ομόσταβλο _ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Ι_ (IMO 7342275) μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο _Καπογιαννάτου_.

IMG_0481.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

Το τάνκερ _ΚΑΛΛΙΚΡΑΤΗΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 9531571) μετά τον δεξαμενισμό πριν λίγες ημέρες στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου _ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ_.

IMG_0116.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

Το τάνκερ (υδροφόρα) του κ. Λεβεντάκη _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Λ_ (IMO 7113375) βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου Φραντζή_ στο Πέραμα για εργασίες συντήρησης.

IMG_0145.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

Ομοίως για εργασίες συντήρησης, βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο _Κελαιδή_ το φορτηγό _ΚΑΠΤΕΝ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 9021083).

IMG_0159.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

----------


## sparti

Το Δ/Ξ Κάρπαθος στη Σύρο

----------


## npapad

Μερικές πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες (8-7-2019) στα περίχωρα του Πειραιά από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
APTERA (IMO 9036868)
aptera.jpg

FILIATRA (IMO 6501355)
filiatra.jpgfiliatra stern.jpg

EKO 1 (IMO 9393943)
eko 1.jpg

PANAGIA XENIA (IMO 8016902)
pan xen 8719.jpg
*
*

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικό Aegean iii στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας

----------


## leo85

Το Νικόλαος Κ στο ναυπηγειο Κελαιδη.

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ-Κ-24-8-2019-.jpg

24-08-2019.

----------


## npapad

Ασυνήθιστη είσοδος στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου, το τσιμεντάδικο DEMETRIOS B (IMO 8223309) μάλλον για καμία επιθεώρηση.
Ανήκει στην Sirios Shipmanagement (https://sirios.co/portfolio/demetrios-b-gr/).
DSC_3369.jpgDSC_3377.jpg
Φωτογραφίες στις 16-9-2019.

----------


## sparti

Το Aegean Breeze i εν ωρα εφοδιασμού στο Bue star 2

----------


## leo85

EKO 2 Αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. 

EKO-2-12-9-2019-01.jpg

12-09-2019

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο Aegean Breeze i καθως εφοδιαζει το Blue star Delos

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το πόρισμα για το έγκλημα στον Σαρωνικό*


Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Σάββατο, 5 Οκτωβρίου 2019, 14:12



Πλοιοκτήτης δίνει την εντολή στα δύο «προσεκτικά επιλεγμένα» μέλη του πληρώματος του δεξαμενόπλοιού του να το βυθίσουν. Αφού πρώτα ανοίξουν τα στόμια των δεξαμενών του πετρελαίου που μεταφέρει, ώστε όλη αυτή η ποσότητα να μην "σφραγιστεί" στο ναυάγιο, αλλά να διαχυθεί σκόπιμα στη θάλασσα. Τους απαγορεύει να ειδοποιήσουν το Λιμενικό, όπως δεν πράττει ούτε αυτός, προκειμένου να μη «χαλάσει η δουλειά» και προλάβουν οι αρχές να αποτρέψουν την περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή. Στη συνέχεια, αναθέτει τη δουλειά της αντιρρύπανσης και της ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου σε δικούς του, ώστε να επωφεληθεί οικονομικά από όλη τη διαδικασία. «Χαλαρά με τις εργασίες», είναι η εντολή που τους δίνει, προκειμένου τα πετρελαιοειδή να προλάβουν να ρυπάνουν ολόκληρο τον Σαρωνικό. 


Τα λεφτά που παίζονται είναι πολλά, πολύ περισσότερα από όσο αξίζει το γερασμένο πια καράβι του, που αποφάσισε να θυσιάσει σαν πιόνι στη σκακιέρα προκειμένου να αιχμαλωτίσει τη «βασίλισσα»: Τα πολλά εκατομμύρια ευρώ όλης αυτής της διαδικασίας, συν τις αποζημιώσεις των ασφαλιστικών.
Θύμα, φυσικά, το θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον της χώρας και οι εκατομμύρια πολίτες και τουρίστες της Αττικής.
Το σενάριο αυτό θυμίζει συνωμοσιολογική ταινία με πρωταγωνιστή τον «κακό» που καταστρέφει τον πλανήτη για να βγάλει αυτός λεφτά, είναι όμως η απτή πραγματικότητα, όπως αποτυπώνεται στο επίσημο πόρισμα του Ανακριτικού Συμβουλίου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων για το πολύκροτο ναυάγιο του «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ», εξαιτίας του οποίου το φθινόπωρο του 2017 «μαύρισε» ο Σαρωνικός Κόλπος, αποτελώντας ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα περιβαλλοντικά εγκλήματα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών.
Το zougla.gr φέρνει στο φως το πόρισμα του Α.Σ.Ν.Α., το οποίο εν πολλοίς ταυτίζεται με τη γνώμη και την επιχειρηματολογία του έμπειρου πλοιάρχου Χαράλαμπου Λιβαδά για το συμβάν, ο οποίος από πολύ νωρίς, μέσω των επίσημων καταθέσεων του και των επιστολών του, είχε αναδείξει την «εγκληματική» ουσία της δυσώδους αυτής υπόθεσης.
*ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ*
*Διαβάστε τις αναλυτικές επιστολές του Χαράλαμπου Λιβαδά στο zougla.gr εδώ, εδώ και εδώ.*
*Το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ*
Το πόρισμα του Ανακριτικού Συμβουλίου Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων αποφαίνεται για τις αίτια και τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες συνέβη το ναυτικό ατύχημα του δεξαμενόπλοιου «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ». που βυθίστηκε στις 10/09/2017 με αποτέλεσμα την εκτεταμένη ρύπανση του Σαρωνικού.
Σύμφωνα με αυτό, εξαιτίας του ναυαγίου περίπου 2.500 τόνοι πετρελαιοειδών εκλύθηκαν στον Σαρωνικό, ενώ οι εργασίες απάντλησης απορρύπανσης διήρκεσαν 84 ημέρες και ανατέθηκαν σε εταρείες του «Ομίλου Spanopoulos Group».
Η βύθιση του ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ, δε, μόνο φυσιολογική δεν ήταν παρά τη μεγάλη ηλικία του πλοίου (45 έτη), καθώς στον πιο πρόσφατο έλεγχο που έγινε, όσον αφορά στην κατασκευή, στον μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό και στη λειτουργικότητά του, το πλοίο βρέθηκε να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και αξιόπλοο.

*Πώς βύθισαν το πλοίο*
Το πόρισμα αναφέρεται αναλυτικά στις συνθήκες βύθισης του πλοίου. Τις κρίσιμες στιγμές τα ξημερώματα της 10ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, πάνω στο «ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ» βρίσκονταν μόνο δύο άτομα από το εντεκαμελές πλήρωμα, ο μηχανοδηγός Γιώργος Ρέτζος και ο ναύτης Γιώργος Κοφινάς, γεγονός από μόνο του απαράδεκτο και ύποπτο, σύμφωνα με τους εμπειρογνώμονες του ΑΣΝΑ. 
Χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα προκύπτουν από το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο προτού βυθιστεί πήρε εγκάρσια πλευρική κλίση, το οποίο συμβαίνει μόνο όταν προστεθεί βάρος στην πλευρά του. Το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ όμως είχε άδειεις τις δεξιές πλευρικές δεξαμενές έρματος και ο μόνος τρόπος για να συνέβη αυτό, ήταν να εισέλθει με κάποιον τρόπο θαλασσινό νερό σε αυτές. Όπως λοιπόν συμπεραίνουν οι πραγματογνώμονες το πλοίο βυθίστηκε διότι στις τρεις συγκεκριμένες δεξαμενές έγινε εισροή θαλασσινού νερού για μία ώρα και ένα τέταρτο, δηλαδή από τη 01.20 έως τις 02.35 της 10ης Σεπεμβρίου. 
Όμως μόνο με έναν τρόπο θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει αυτό.
«Ο τρόπος αυτός ήταν ο ερματισμός του πλοίου, ενόσω αυτό ήταν ταυτόχρονα φορτωμένο. Ο ερματισμός επιτυγχάνεται με το χειροκίνητο άνοιγμα των επιστομίων του δικτύου εισροής θαλασσινού νερού στις δεξαμενές έρματος, οπότε συντελείται αυτόματα με τη βαρύτητα χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση αντλίας. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση στην κατάσταση πλήρους φόρτου που βρισκόταν το πλοίο, μια τέτοια ενέργεια θα αποτελούσε εγκληματική για το πλοίο πράξη αφού, λόγω του ότι αυτό ήταν ταυτόχρονα φορτωμένο, δεν διέθετε πλεόνασμα πλευστότητας τόσο, ώστε να καλύψει το επιπλέον φορτίου του έρματος που μπορούσαν να πάρουν οι πλευρικές δεξαμενές. Όμως, τα επιστόμια ήταν ερμητικά κλειστά, γιατί έτσι επιβαλλόταν στην προκειμένη κατάσταση φόρτου του πλοίου», αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα. 
Πώς μπορεί λοιπόν να άνοιξαν τα εν λόγω επιστόμια;«Μόνο μια εξήγηση μπορεί να δοθεί: Κάποιος πήγε και τα άνοιξε επί τούτου. Ο εν λόγω χειρισμός έλαβε χώρα μέσα από το πλοίο. Πρόκειται για σκόπιμη και εγκληματική εις βάρος του πλοίου ενέργεια που το οδήγησε στη βύθισή του»...Και προστίθεται στο πόρισμα: «Τα δύο μέλη του πληρώματος παρακολουθούσαν άπρακτοι και αδρανείς την αυξανόμενη πλευρική κλίση του πλοίου και αρκέσθηκαν στις τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες με τον πλοίαρχο. Δεν ειδοποίησαν τις αρχές. Ειδοποίησαν μόνο τον πλοίαρχο και τον Α μηχανικό με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση, ενώ το Λιμενικό δεν ενημερώθηκε ούτε από αυτούς! Το Λιμενικό έμαθε για το συμβάν από ένα φορτηγό πλοίο που βρισκόταν στο σημείο. Οι Λιμενικοί πήραν στη συνέχεια οι ίδιοι τον πλοίαρχο τηλέφωνο για να ενημερωθούν», αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων.

*Πώς έγινε η ρύπανση*
Η βύθιση του πλοίου ήταν το πρώτο μέρος της δόλιας ενέργειας - το δεύτερο ήταν η διασφάλιση ότι όλο το πετρέλαιο θα χυνόταν στον Σαρωνικό, ώστε να επιτευχθεί η μέγιστη δυνατή ρύπανση.
Σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες των πρώτων ανθρώπων που έφτασαν στο σημείο πριν ακόμα βυθιστεί το πλοίο και ενώ είχε πάρει κλίση, ποσότητα πετρελαίου είχε ήδη διαφύγει στη θάλασσα (οι δύο ναυαγοί-μέλη του πληρώματος περισυνελέγησαν «μαύροι» από το ρυμουλκό που έφτασε πρώτο).
Στην περίπτωση που δεν είχαν ανοιχτεί τα καπάκια, το πλοίο θα βυθιζόταν χωρίς να έχει διαφύγει το φορτίο στη θάλασσα, αφού θα έμενε εγκλωβισμένο εντός των σφραγισμένων δεξαμενών. ¶ρα δεν θα υπήρχε ρύπανση.
«Αυτονόητο το συμπέρασμα ότι κάποιος προέβη στη δόλια ενέργεια του ανοίγματος μερικών ή όλων από τα καπάκια πριν το πλοίο πάρει κλίση», αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα. Το Συμβούλιο καταλήγει ότι κανείς δεν επεδίωκε τη σωτηρία του πλοίου, αντίθετα όπως φαίνεται το επιδιωκόμενο ήταν να αφθεί το πλοίο να βουλιάξει ανενόχλητο και αβοήθητο. «Επρόκειτο για προσχεδιασμένη επιδίωξη», υπογραμμίζεται. 
*Πώς κέρδισαν από την καταστροφή του Σαρωνικού*
«Τα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετήθηκαν προκύπτουν καταφανέστατα από τα οικονομικά οφέλη που εξήγαγαν από τη διαχείριση της αντιρρύπανσης και απορρύπανσης οι εταιρείες στις οποίες ο πλοιοκτήτης ανέθεσε τις επιχειρήσεις αυτές. Το περιουσιακό όφελος συνίσταται αφενός στη λήψη της ασφαλιστικής αποζημίωσης και αφετέρου στην αποκόμιση από το Πράσινο Ταμείο των ειδικών αποζημιώσεων για το κόστος των εργασιών, υλικών και μέσω απορρύπανσης», αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα το πόρισμα του ΑΣΝΑ.
Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρεται πως το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙ ήταν ασφαλισμένο για αστική ευθύνη έναντι τρίτων και για αστική ευθύνη απορρύπανσης - τα συμβόλαια δε έληγαν έληγαν λίγες μέρες αργότερα (στις 30/9/2017)! Συνολικά έγιναν δεκάδες αιτήματα αποζημίωσης ύψους 135 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ προς τον διεθνή Οργανισμό IOPC FUNDS και αιτήματα ύψους 94,4 εκατομμύρια ευρώ στο Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά.
Σημειώνεται πως ο πλοιοκτήτης δεν ανέθεσε απευθείας στις εταιρείες που τελικά έκαναν την απορρύπανση, αλλά επέλεξε την παρεμβολή της Spanopoulos Group μέσω της οποίας έγιναν υπεργολαβικά οι αναθέσεις στις εταιρείες που πραγματοποίησαν τελικά την απορρύπναση. 
Όσο πιο μεγάλη ήταν η ρύπανση, τόσο περισσότερα και τα κέρδη. Για αυτό η «Σπανόπουλος Ρυμουλκά» ολοκλήρωσε τις εργασίες στεγανοποίησης και σφράγισης του ναυαγίου 53 ώρες αργότερα, χρόνος ο οποίος είναι τεράστιος και δεν δικαιολογείται. Οι εργασίες απάντλησης δε ολοκλήρωθηκαν μετά από έντονες και επανειλημμενες ειδοποιήσεις και εντολές - δηλαδή πιέσεις - των Λιμενικών Αρχών προς την εταιρεία για την επίσπευση των εργασιών, 19 ημέρες μετά τη βύθιση (29/09/2017), χρονικό διάστημα το οποίο επίσης κρίνεται υπερβολικό. 
Τελικά, το πλοίο ανελκύθηκε δύο μήνες και 20 ημέρες αργότερα.

*Οι υπαίτιοι σύμφωνα με το ΑΣΝΑ:*
**
*«Περιβαλλοντικό έγκλημα χωρίς τιμωρία»*
*Όπως ανακοίνωσε το WWF Ελλάς, στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου συμπληρώθηκαν ήδη δύο χρόνια από το περιβαλλοντικό έγκλημα και την πετρελαιοκηλίδα που προκλήθηκε από το ναυάγιο του πετρελαιοφόρου «Αγία Ζώνη ΙΙ», μαυρίζοντας τις ακτές και τη θάλασσα του Σαρωνικού. Ωστόσο, δύο χρόνια μετά, το περιβαλλοντικό αυτό έγκλημα παραμένει ποινικά ατιμώρητο.*
*Η ανακοίνωση του WWF:*
*«Συγκεκριμένα, ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φάση της ανάκρισης, ενώ μεγάλη έκπληξη προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι για τρίτη φορά αντικαταστάθηκε ο αρμόδιος ανακριτής, προκαλώντας νέες σημαντικές καθυστερήσεις που επηρεάζουν αρνητικά την ολοκλήρωση της ανακριτικής διαδικασίας.* 
*Υπενθυμίζεται ότι τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2017, το WWF Ελλάς υπέβαλε στην Εισαγγελία Πλημμελειοδικών Πειραιά που διερευνά τη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση, μήνυση κατά παντός υπευθύνου για την πρόκληση θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης από πετρελοειδή στον Σαρωνικό Κόλπο. Θεωρώντας ότι πρόκειται για ένα σοβαρό περιβαλλοντικό έγκλημα που χρήζει παραδειγματικής τιμωρίας, το WWF Ελλάς, ως άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενη περιβαλλοντική οργάνωση, δήλωσε παράσταση πολιτικής αγωγής με σκοπό την υποστήριξη της κατηγορίας και την αποκατάσταση της οικολογικής ζημιάς. Η μήνυση βασίζεται στις οδηγίες 2005/35/ΕΚ «σχετικά με τη ρύπανση από τα πλοία και τη θέσπιση κυρώσεων, περιλαμβανομένων των ποινικών κυρώσεων» και 2008/99/ΕΚ «σχετικά με την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος μέσω ποινικού δικαίου».*
*Καθώς το αδίκημα της πρόκλησης πετρελαιοκηλίδας στον Σαρωνικό απομακρύνεται από τη συλλογική μνήμη, οι αργοί ρυθμοί απόδοσης ποινικών ευθυνών στη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση εντείνουν το κλίμα ατιμωρησίας και δημιουργούν δικαιολογημένα την εντύπωση ότι φύση και άνθρωπος παραμένουν απροστάτευτοι απέναντι σε περιβαλλοντικές παρανομίες και εγκληματικές πράξεις που απειλούν το μέλλον του τόπου μας.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## Blitz-X

Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δώ αν θα τιμωρηθούν πραγματικά και παραδειγματικά όλοι οι υπαίτιοι, ή αν θα την πληρώσουν μόνο τα... μικρά ψάρια...

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *μότορσιπ AL PETROIL που επί 7,5 χρόνια* ήταν παρατημένο *ανάμεσα στα ναυπηγεία Θεοδωρόπουλου και Κόρου*, πλέον έχει πάει στη ντάνα που βρίσκεται στο νότιο μέρος του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου για να καθαριστεί από τα υπολείμματα πετρελαίου και να πάει για κόψιμο. ¶ραγε η  *Δημόσια Αρχή Λιμένων* θα βγάλει και το βουλιαγμένο που είναι μέσα στον κόλπο μετά το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή ????(τρίτη φωτο) Καλή συνέχεια στην εκκαθάριση του κόλπου. 

AL-PETROIL-01-11-04-2012.jpg AL-PETROIL-05-05-10-2019.jpg ΚΟΛΠΟΣ-ΑΜΠΕΛΑΚΙΩΝ.jpg

----------


## gioannis13

> *Το πόρισμα για το έγκλημα στον Σαρωνικό*
> 
> 
> Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Σάββατο, 5 Οκτωβρίου 2019, 14:12
> 
> 
> 
> Πλοιοκτήτης δίνει την εντολή στα δύο «προσεκτικά επιλεγμένα» μέλη του πληρώματος του δεξαμενόπλοιού του να το βυθίσουν. Αφού πρώτα ανοίξουν τα στόμια των δεξαμενών του πετρελαίου που μεταφέρει, ώστε όλη αυτή η ποσότητα να μην "σφραγιστεί" στο ναυάγιο, αλλά να διαχυθεί σκόπιμα στη θάλασσα. Τους απαγορεύει να ειδοποιήσουν το Λιμενικό, όπως δεν πράττει ούτε αυτός, προκειμένου να μη «χαλάσει η δουλειά» και προλάβουν οι αρχές να αποτρέψουν την περιβαλλοντική καταστροφή. Στη συνέχεια, αναθέτει τη δουλειά της αντιρρύπανσης και της ανέλκυσης του ναυαγίου σε δικούς του, ώστε να επωφεληθεί οικονομικά από όλη τη διαδικασία. «Χαλαρά με τις εργασίες», είναι η εντολή που τους δίνει, προκειμένου τα πετρελαιοειδή να προλάβουν να ρυπάνουν ολόκληρο τον Σαρωνικό. 
> 
> ...


................σαν να ακούγεται όλο και πιο συχνά το όνομα Σπάνοπουλος ................! έτσι για την ιστορία !

----------


## Orpheas

Άλλου πρεπει να ακουγοταν ... first

----------


## gioros

Σήμερα στον μόλο στις αλυκές ποταμού  ενώ ξεφορτώνει κοντά του το Ρ/Κ Δίας

----------


## manoubras 33

*NIREAS K* 
Στην Σύρο βρίσκεται το βαποράκι στην περιοχη μετκα, σινιάλα της Creta Cargo βλέπω πάνω δεν το γνώριζα τούτο!

DSCN0573.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ σαν Πυθέας όταν κατασκευαζόταν στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου

ΠΗΘΕΑΣ 193 21-06-2009 copy.jpg

----------


## leo85

Αποδεξαμενησμός του LEFTERIS από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

LEFTERIS-15-10-2019-01-.jpg 

15-10-2019.

----------


## gioros

Το συμπαθητικό ANASTASIA στην Κέρκυρα στο νέο λιμάνι IMG_20191018_091129.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Μαστροκόστας στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή.

ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΟΣΤΑΣ-12-10-2019-.jpg

12-10-2019.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφίες από 2 πλοία που έχουν δουλέψει και στη χώρα μας από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.

To motorship TRESCO (IMO 6503975) που διαλύθηκε σαν ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ στο Πέραμα :
0889.jpg
Φωτογραφία στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο τον Αύγουστο του 1989.
εδώ σαν ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=3052744
και εδώ σαν ΑΡΜΕΝΙΣΤΗΣ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2426658

και το FREEHAND (IMO 7325502) που δούλεψε στην Ελλάδα σαν ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Κ.
Φωτογραφία στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο το 1991 :
0891 7325502.jpg
και εδώ σαν ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Κ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1573808

----------


## sparti

Το Aegean Breeze i στο λιμανι του πειραια κατα τη διαρκεια εφοδιασμου στο blue star 2

----------


## manoubras 33

To *MADARES* στη Σύρο για ανδρανή υλικά! Δεν εχω σχετικές πληροφορίες για το καραβάκι.

DSCN0722.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To *MADARES* στη Σύρο για ανδρανή υλικά! Δεν εχω σχετικές πληροφορίες για το καραβάκι.
> 
> DSCN0722.JPG


 Φίλε είναι αδρανή υλικά :Fat: .
Στοιχεία γιά το ΜΑΔΑΡΕΣ (με ελληνικά εφόσον πρόκειται γιά ελληνική σημαία):
Sietas Δ.Γερμανία 1978  3147 DWT  MaK 1500 HP 12 KTS. Eταιρεία Boumar N.E. Πειραιάς.

----------


## npapad

> To *MADARES* στη Σύρο για ανδρανή υλικά! Δεν εχω σχετικές πληροφορίες για το καραβάκι.
> 
> DSCN0722.JPG





> Φίλε είναι αδρανή υλικά.
> Στοιχεία γιά το ΜΑΔΑΡΕΣ (με ελληνικά εφόσον πρόκειται γιά ελληνική σημαία):
> Sietas Δ.Γερμανία 1978  3147 DWT  MaK 1500 HP 12 KTS. Eταιρεία Boumar N.E. Πειραιάς.


Ο ιδιοκτήτης λέγεται Μάρκος Μπουτσικάκης (γι' αυτό και το "Μ" στο φουγάρο, όπως και το "Boumar" στο όνομα της εταιρείας. IMO 7803530. Και *εδώ* μια δική μου φωτογραφία στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του μικρού Ελληνικού δεξαμενόπλοιου ΖΕΤΑ τον Ιούλιο του 1983. Μας την έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
zeta july 83.jpg

----------


## npapad

Το φορτηγό ΠΑΟΛΙΝΟ (ΙΜΟ 5202990) με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 7869 και ιδιοκτησίας Α. ΑΤΤΑΛΛΑ στο Αμπελάκι από τον Peter Fitzpatrick.
gr61.jpg
Ο Peter το πέτυχε και στη φάση της διάλυσης του το 1984 εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2951783

----------


## gioros

Πριν μερηκες μέρες πλαγιοδετημενο  IMG_20191122_121109.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το μοτορσιπ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ποντίστηκε σήμερα στη Ορόκλινη με σκοπό να δημιουργηθεί τεχνιτός ύφαλος στα πλαίσια ανάπτυξης του καταδυτικού τουρισμού στην Κύπρο.
μέχρι στιγμής αποτελεί ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα ναυάγια μαζί με το ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Λαρνακας.
στις φωτογραφίες το ΕΛΠΙΔΑ φωτογραφημένο στην Ιτεα το 2014, ενώ ακολουθούν links με βίντεο και πληροφορίες από την σημερινή πόντιση του πλοίου
P5029002.jpgP5029004.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZLhSj412nY
https://www.checkincyprus.com/articl...-entyposiazoyn

----------


## gioros

Σήμερα στο νεο λιμάνι Κέρκυρας ξεφορτώνει με μπιγες .Ειχα πολλά χρόνια να δω .
IMG_20191212_101623.jpgIMG_20191212_101732.jpgIMG_20191212_101738.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το General Cargo PUFFY [MT] με ΙΜΟ 9513373 κατασκευής 2009 και διαστάσεις 140,3 Χ 20 σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου κατά τις 08.30 π.μ εξέπεμψε SOS για εισροή υδάτων. Αυτή την ώρα είναι δίπλα του τα P/K Christos XLII, Christos XLI & Leon και μάλλον το πάνε για το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή. Καλή συνέχεια.

PUFFY.jpg

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ από τον Peter Fitzpatrick.
man.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του ΜΑΝΤΟΥΔΙ από τον Peter Fitzpatrick.
> man.jpg


Με ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ,ΜΑΡΙΝΑ κ ένα παλάτι φυσικά.

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο την νησίδα των εγκαταστάσεων της SEKABIN τα πλοια *KALIKRATIS & ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ*. 
Σύρος 2020

DSCN1127.JPG

----------


## npapad

Νέα αγορά από τη Seaven (http://seaven.gr/el/), το τσιμεντάδικο ΣΗΒΕΝ ΣΤΑΡ (IMO 9323132). Είναι το πρώην ΑΜΕΘΥΣΤ της εταιρείας MELISSA (Οικογένεια Ξυλά). Μέρος μιας παρτίδας 3 τσιμεντάδικων που ναυπήγησε η MELISSA στην Τουρκία τα έτη 2007-2008. Τα άλλα δύο είναι τα ΑΔΑΜΑΣ (IMO 9223120) και ΑΚΟΥΑΜΑΡΙΝ (IMO 9323144). Το ΣΗΒΕΝ ΣΤΑΡ αγοράστηκε και μετονομάστηκε μόλις πριν από λίγες μέρες και το φωτογράφησα στην πρώτη του επίσκεψη στα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου με τα νέα σινιάλα και όνομα σήμερα 12-1-2020.
DSC_4029.jpgDSC_4045.jpgDSC_4044.jpgDSC_4043.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΠΕΡΛΑΙΤ* νηολόγιο Συρου, του Ομίλου ΕΡΓΟ ΑΕ της Οκογένειας Γοβδελά. Σκανδιναβικό σκαρί του 1981. Με την ευκαιρία το όμορφο βαποράκι σήμερα, αφότου ξεφόρτωσε αδρανή υλικά, αυτη την ώρα ανεβένη στη μεγαλη πλωτή του Νεωρίου για δεξαμενισμό.

DSCN1611.JPG DSCN1619.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΠΕΡΛΑΙΤ* νηολόγιο Συρου, του Ομίλου ΕΡΓΟ ΑΕ της Οκογένειας Γοβδελά. Σκανδιναβικό σκαρί του 1981. Με την ευκαιρία το όμορφο βαποράκι σήμερα, αφότου ξεφόρτωσε αδρανή υλικά, αυτη την ώρα ανεβένη στη μεγαλη πλωτή του Νεωρίου για δεξαμενισμό.
> 
> DSCN1611.JPG DSCN1619.JPG


Γιά αδρανή το λέει κ το όνομα PERLITE περλίτης.Πλοιοκτήτρια Perlite Bulk Maritime,Αθήνα.
Νορβηγία 1981  4015 dwt   Mak  12.0 kts
Σίγουρα νέα αγορά.

----------


## npapad

> *ΠΕΡΛΑΙΤ* νηολόγιο Συρου, του Ομίλου ΕΡΓΟ ΑΕ της Οκογένειας Γοβδελά. Σκανδιναβικό σκαρί του 1981. Με την ευκαιρία το όμορφο βαποράκι σήμερα, αφότου ξεφόρτωσε αδρανή υλικά, αυτη την ώρα ανεβένη στη μεγαλη πλωτή του Νεωρίου για δεξαμενισμό.
> 
> DSCN1611.JPG DSCN1619.JPG





> Γιά αδρανή το λέει κ το όνομα PERLITE περλίτης.Πλοιοκτήτρια Perlite Bulk Maritime,Αθήνα.
> Νορβηγία 1981  4015 dwt   Mak  12.0 kts
> Σίγουρα νέα αγορά.


Αγορά Ιούνιος 2019. Το πέτυχα και εγώ στις 8-8-2019 στην Ελευσίνα, ορίστε και η δική μου
PERLITE 8-8-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Σας Ευχαριστω κ τους δυο για αλλη μια φορά.
Μια ακομη, όταν έφτασε Ελλάδα πέρισυ σαν *VISNES* για να αλλάξει χέρια...έκανε πολλές εργασίες στην επισκευή του.

DSCN9569.JPG

----------


## npapad

Ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο που κατέληξε αγνώριστο μετά από μετασκευή, το *ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ* (*IMO 5011456*) της Ελληνικής Δεξαμενοπλοΐας (Κ. Διαμαντής).

Κατασκευάστηκε στην Αγγλία το 1928 από το ναυπηγείο Sir James Laing & Sons Ltd, Deptford με αριθμό κατασκευής 704 για την εταιρεία N.V. Curacaosche Scheepvaart Mij, Willemstad (Ολλανδικές Αντίλλες) με όνομα *PAQUITA* και νηολόγιο Willemstad. Ατμοκίνητο (2 X T3cyl κατασκευής George Clark Ltd, διπλέλικο) 234 NHP. Χωρητικότητα 2618 gt. To 1931 πωλείται στη Γαλλική Shell (SA Francaise des Petroles Shell) μετονομάζεται σε *MEXPHALTE*, υψώνει Γαλλική σημαία και νηολογείται στο Αλγέρι. Στι 28-8-1940 πέρασε στα χέρια των Γερμανών στο Μπορντώ και χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά το Β' ΠΠ από τους Γερμανούς σαν παράκτιο πετρελαιοφόρο. Στις 16-9-1944 καταστράφηκε μετά από βομβαρδισμό και πυρκαγιά στο Κίελο της Γερμανίας και στις 3-4-1945 βυθίστηκε μετά από αεροπορική επίθεση. Ανελκύστηκε το 1950, επιδιορθώθηκε και το Μάιο του 1951 ξεκινά να δουλεύει ξανά υπό την ιδιοκτήσία της Γερμανικής Nordtank GmbH - J. A. Reinecke, Hamburg, με νέο όνομα *BENNO* και νηολόγιο Αμβούργου. Το 1955 μετατρέπεται σε δηζελοκίνητο με την αντικατάσταση των μηχανών του με δύο  MAK (4SA, 6 cyl. each), και αλλάζει και η διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία σε Atlantic Rehederei F. & W. Joch. Το 1960 αγοράζεται από τη Γαλλική Citerna Maritime S.A με βάση το Μπορντώ και μετονομάζεται σε *ALIZE* με νηολόγιο Μπορντώ.

Το 1971 αγοράζεται από τον Κ. Διαμαντή (Ελληνική Δεξαμενοπλοΐα) και μετονομάζεται σε *ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ* με νηολόγιο Πειραιά 3960 (Β΄Κλάση). Δούλεψε μέχρι το 1988, και μετονομάστηκε *ΚΑΔΙ* για το τελευταίο ταξίδι στην Aliaga όπου και διαλύθηκε στις 17-4-1988.

*Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε στοιχεία για το πλοίο.
*Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες σαν *PAQUITA*.
*Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες σαν *MEXPHALTE*.
*Εδώ* μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες σαν *ALIZE*.

Και εδώ φωτογραφία του σαν *ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ* στην Ελευσίνα στις 5-9-1985 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad) στην πρώτη επίσκεψη μας εκεί. Ήταν η πρώτη φωτογραφία που τραβήξαμε εκείνη τη μέρα από συνολικά 8 φίλμ από 36 πόζες το καθένα, αυστηρά 1 πόζα σε κάθε πλοίο για να χωρέσει όλος αυτός ο χαμός που γινόταν τότε στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας (οι παλιοί ξέρουν τι εννοώ). Εγώ ήμουν 13 χρονών τότε και την εικόνα του κόλπου μόλις κατεβήκαμε από το λεωφορείο δεν θα την ξεχάσω ποτέ ! Περπατήσαμε από του Σάββα και φτάσαμε στον Ασπρόπυργο !
Arcadia.jpg

----------


## sparti

το δεξαμενόπλοιο Κύθνος στη ράδα της Ελευσίνας τον περασμένο αυγουστο

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΠΑΡΟΣ*
Αλλο ένα βαποράκι που φένεται νέα αγορά, βρίσκεται τις τελευταιες μέρες στη Σύρο φορτομένο, λόγο του καιρού; Γερμανικό σκαρί ναυπήγησης 1980 dwt 3254 τρείς φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα.

ΠΑΡΟΣ 1.JPG ΠΑΡΟΣ 2.JPG ΠΑΡΟΣ 3.JPG

----------


## sparti

Τα δεξαμενόπλοια της aegean στην ελευσινα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα δεξαμενόπλοια της aegean στην ελευσινα


Με κόντρα ήλιο δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## sparti

> Με κόντρα ήλιο δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.


τα πλοία που είναι από αριστερά  διακρίνονται καθαρά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τα πλοία που είναι από αριστερά  διακρίνονται καθαρά


Ας μας πει κάποιος αν βλέπει τα πλοία που φαίνονται καθαρά.Συγγνώμη εγώ δεν τα βλέπω.

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικό Accord στο ρεμετζο του στην Ελευσίνα

----------


## manoubras 33

*NEMESIS* νηολόγιο Πειραιά, σήμερα στο νότιο της Σύρου ξεφόρτωνε αδρανή. Δεν το έχω ξαναπετύχει το καραβάκι...όποιος φίλος έχει πληροφορίες θα το εκτιμούσα.

DSCN1759.JPG DSCN1764 ν.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *NEMESIS* νηολόγιο Πειραιά, σήμερα στο νότιο της Σύρου ξεφόρτωνε αδρανή. Δεν το έχω ξαναπετύχει το καραβάκι...όποιος φίλος έχει πληροφορίες θα το εκτιμούσα.
> 
> DSCN1759.JPG DSCN1764 ν.JPG


Iσπανία 1983   3123 dwt  ΜaK 1600 hp
Συμπαθητικό καραβάκι το ΝΕΜΕΣΙΣ,ελληνικά παρακαλώ καθότι ελληνική σημαία,ανήκει στην VOLOS SEA N.E.
Όταν λες φίλε στον νότιο,εννοείς λιμενοβραχίονα;

----------


## manoubras 33

> Iσπανία 1983   3123 dwt  ΜaK 1600 hp
> Συμπαθητικό καραβάκι το ΝΕΜΕΣΙΣ,ελληνικά παρακαλώ καθότι ελληνική σημαία,ανήκει στην VOLOS SEA N.E.
> Όταν λες φίλε στον νότιο,εννοείς λιμενοβραχίονα;


Ευχαριστώ πολύ κ.Βικτωρα, Ναι τον λιμενοβραχίονα εννοούσα!

----------


## sparti

Το ΝΑΞΟΣ στο Γιβραλτάρ λίγο πριν την αλλαγή σημαίας του σε Κυπριακή και ονόματος του σε ΝΑΞΟΣ ΙΙ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΝΑΞΟΣ στο Γιβραλτάρ λίγο πριν την αλλαγή σημαίας του σε Κυπριακή και ονόματος του σε ΝΑΞΟΣ ΙΙ


Εδώ είναι που έσβησαν το σινιάλο της Αegean μέχρι που τα ξαναπήρε ο κ.Μελισσανίδης απ' όσο ξέρω κ το έβαλαν πάλι.

Bλέπω φίλε στο ΑΙS, δουλεύει μπωνκεράδικο εκεί στο Γιβραλτάρ.

----------


## sparti

> Εδώ είναι που έσβησαν το σινιάλο της Αegean μέχρι που τα ξαναπήρε ο κ.Μελισσανίδης απ' όσο ξέρω κ το έβαλαν πάλι.
> 
> Bλέπω φίλε στο ΑΙS, δουλεύει μπωνκεράδικο εκεί στο Γιβραλτάρ.


Τα σινιάλα σβήστηκαν πέρσι τον απριλιο.αυτά που είναι και πάλι στην Aegean είναι μόνο  τα εφοδιαστικά του πειραια τα υπόλοιπα ανήκουν σε άλλη εταιρεία μαζί και το ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ.Το ΝΑΞΟΣ δουλεύει ως εφοδιαστικό στο Γιβραλτάρ από τον δεκεμβριο του 2018

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα σινιάλα σβήστηκαν πέρσι τον απριλιο.αυτά που είναι και πάλι στην Aegean είναι μόνο  τα εφοδιαστικά του πειραια τα υπόλοιπα ανήκουν σε άλλη εταιρεία μαζί και το ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ.Το ΝΑΞΟΣ δουλεύει ως εφοδιαστικό στο Γιβραλτάρ από τον δεκεμβριο του 2018


Tα σινιάλα σε Πειραιά,Ελευσίνα σβήστηκαν προς το τέλος του 19 κ είναι 1-2 μήνες που τα ξαναέβαλαν.

----------


## sparti

Τα σινιαλα σβηστηκαν απο τελη μαρτιου με αρχες απριλιου του 2019  και απο τέλη αυγουστου μέχρι το τέλος οκτωβριου μπηκανε σε ολα.

----------


## sparti

Το Δ/Ξ ΕΡΑΤΩ στη ράδα της Ελευσίνας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Δ/Ξ ΕΡΑΤΩ στη ράδα της Ελευσίνας


Όλες που ανεβάζεις είναι κόντρα στον ήλιο.
Νομίζω η πλειοψηφία των φίλων εδώ κοιτάζει να ανεβάζει πιό ποιοτικές φωτό.

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ* της Αegean, Ιανουάριος 2015 στη Σύρο. Ναυπήγηση του 2010 Κίνα.

DSCN2888.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To *ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ* της Αegean, Ιανουάριος 2015 στη Σύρο. Ναυπήγηση του 2010 Κίνα.
> 
> DSCN2888.jpg


6248dwt  μηχανή Hyundai  14.5 kts

Aυτό κ άλλα της εταιρείας που παραγγέλθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Κίνα,είναι τα νεώτερα ελληνόκτητα στην κατηγορία τους.

----------


## sparti

> 6248dwt  μηχανή Hyundai  14.5 kts
> 
> Aυτό κ άλλα της εταιρείας που παραγγέλθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Κίνα,είναι τα νεώτερα ελληνόκτητα στην κατηγορία τους.


12,5 μιλιά παραπάνω πολύ σπάνια τα έβγαζε

----------


## sparti

> To *ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ* της Αegean, Ιανουάριος 2015 στη Σύρο. Ναυπήγηση του 2010 Κίνα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197175


Πολυ όμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## sparti

Να προσθέσω μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ το 2016 στη νησίδα της  Θεσσαλονίκης διπλά του το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 12,5 μιλιά παραπάνω πολύ σπάνια τα έβγαζε


Oι πληροφορίες είναι από τις πηγές,συνήθως πρακτικά πάνε ή τα πάνε παρακάτω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να προσθέσω μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ το 2016 στη νησίδα της  Θεσσαλονίκης διπλά του το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ


Ωραία φωτό,εκεί κοντά ξεφορτώναμε με του Μαμιδάκη γιά Σκόπια.
Δίπλα το ΕΙΡΗΝΗ;;

----------


## sparti

> Oι πληροφορίες είναι από τις πηγές,συνήθως πρακτικά πάνε ή τα πάνε παρακάτω.


Εχω κανει στο βαπορι σαν αξιωματικος  για αρκετο διαστημα γιαυτο το αναφερω 14 μιλια ποιασαμε μονο μια φορα. 
Με τα τζετ οιλ ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχω κανει στο βαπορι σαν αξιωματικος  για αρκετο διαστημα γιαυτο το αναφερω 14 μιλια ποιασαμε μονο μια φορα. 
> Με τα τζετ οιλ ?


Αυτού με το μαύρο Μ σε κύκλο,μαρκόνης. Το αβάταρ μου 12ΟΟΟ.

κκ

----------


## sparti

> Αυτού με το μαύρο Μ σε κύκλο,μαρκόνης. Το αβάταρ μου 12ΟΟΟ.
> 
> κκ


Η καλύτερη ειδικότητα

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΕΙΣ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά 
Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1992, 1680 dwt. Πειραιάς 2011

DSCN2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΕΙΣ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά 
> Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 1992, 1680 dwt. Πειραιάς 2011
> 
> DSCN2015.jpg


Mηχανή Υanmar 12.4 kts

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII το περασμένο καλοκαίρι στο κεντρικό λιμάνι εν ώρα εφοδιασμού στο BLUE GALAXY

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΤΖΕΤ XVII* (JET TANK MARITIME) νηολόγιο Πειραιά, Ναυπήγηση 1990 Δανία. 3282 dwt. Tα τελευταία χρόνια έχει μετονομαστεί σε FALCONA και έχει υψώσει Σημαία Ιταλίας.

DSCN4417.jpg 
Σύρος 2015

----------


## sparti

> *ΤΖΕΤ XVII* (JET TANK MARITIME) νηολόγιο Πειραιά, Ναυπήγηση 1990 Δανία. 3282 dwt. Tα τελευταία χρόνια έχει μετονομαστεί σε FALCONA και έχει υψώσει Σημαία Ιταλίας.
> 
> DSCN4417.jpg 
> Σύρος 2015


Για τη ΔΕΗ πήγαινε εκεί ?

----------


## sparti

Το ΝΑΞΟΣ στη ράδα της Ελευσίνας τον σεπτεμβριο του 2018 προερχόμενο από τη Κύπρο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΝΑΞΟΣ στη ράδα της Ελευσίνας τον σεπτεμβριο του 2018 προερχόμενο από τη Κύπρο


Γιατί στην Κύπρο;; Βενζίνες ή εκεί έκανε bunkering?

----------


## sparti

> Γιατί στην Κύπρο;; Βενζίνες ή εκεί έκανε bunkering?


Οχι fuel είχε πάει από τα ελπε στις εγκαταστάσεις στο Βασιλικο

----------


## manoubras 33

Ναι φίλε sparti, απο εκέι γινόταν η προμήθεια.*
ΜΑ'Ι'ΣΤΡΟΣ* της Ελίν Νηολόγιο Πειραιάς, ναυπήγηση Ισπανία 1976. Το καραβάκι έχει πια πουληθεί κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε JACO

DSCN1748.jpg
Σύρος 2010

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι φίλε sparti, απο εκέι γινόταν η προμήθεια.*
> ΜΑ'Ι'ΣΤΡΟΣ* της Ελίν Νηολόγιο Πειραιάς, ναυπήγηση Ισπανία 1976. Το καραβάκι έχει πια πουληθεί κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε JACO
> 
> DSCN1748.jpg
> Σύρος 2010


Deutz 11.5 kts Aπό φωτό στο ΑΙS έχει αφαιρεθεί το "γκαράζ",καθαρά ελληνική πατέντα.
Ανήκει σε εταιρεία με έδρα την  Αγγόλα αλλά το τελευταίο σήμα εδώ κ πάνω από 1 χρόνο είναι στην Αρούμπα.
Πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να επιβιώσει  ένα τόσο παλιό μπωνκεράδικο.

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΜΠΡΗΖ στη Πατρα ανημερα του Αγιου Νικολαου

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΕΚΟ ΣΕΙΛΟΡ* Ν.Π. 9812
Ας βάλω και τούτο το καραβάκι.Αυτό πρέπει να μάζευε σλέπια στα πέριξ του Πειραιά...κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω. Ναυπήγηση του 1961, διάλυση το 2019 στου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα.

DSCN0831.jpg 
Πέραμα 2009

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΕΚΟ ΣΕΙΛΟΡ* Ν.Π. 9812
> Ας βάλω και τούτο το καραβάκι.Αυτό πρέπει να μάζευε σλέπια στα πέριξ του Πειραιά...κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω. Ναυπήγηση του 1961, διάλυση το 2019 στου Φραντζή στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197400 
> Πέραμα 2009


 Σλοπς θέλεις να πεις.Σλέπι είναι είδος φορτηγίδας.

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΙΙΙ στη Πατρα αυγουστος 2019

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΘΗΣΕΑΣ* Nηολόγιο Πειραιά 1757 dwt Nαυπήγηση 1972. Αυτό ακόμη παροπλισμένο ειναι ή δεν υπάρχει;
ΘΗΣΕΑΣ.JPG 
Σύρος 2009

----------


## npapad

> *ΘΗΣΕΑΣ* Nηολόγιο Πειραιά 1757 dwt Nαυπήγηση 1972. Αυτό ακόμη παροπλισμένο ειναι ή δεν υπάρχει;
> ΘΗΣΕΑΣ.JPG 
> Σύρος 2009


Είναι παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα. Το είδα τελευταία φορά πέρισυ το καλοκαίρι. Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία του στις 22-6-2018.
2887810.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Είναι παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα. Το είδα τελευταία φορά πέρισυ το καλοκαίρι. Ορίστε και μια φωτογραφία του στις 22-6-2018.
> 2887810.jpg


Παροπλισμενο 5-6 χρονια εκει

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΜΠΡΗΖ Ι περνωντας το διαυλο περαματος σαλαμινας με κατευθηνση τη ραδα του Πειραια

----------


## sparti

Αναιβαζω μια φωτογραφια του σλοπαδικου ΕΚΟ ΦΡΙΕΝΤ αν και δεν εχει βγει με καλη αναλυση η φωτογραφια αποψε απο τον πολυχωρο λιπασματων

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΜΑΡΙΑ ΟΛΓΑ* Ν.Πειραιά 11881 ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 1984 dwt 3933

DSCN1941.JPG
Σύρος Μάιος 2020

----------


## sparti

> *ΜΑΡΙΑ ΟΛΓΑ* Ν.Πειραιά 11881 ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 1984 dwt 3933
> 
> DSCN1941.JPG
> Σύρος Μάιος 2020


Εφοδιαζει καραβια με εδρα τη Συρο ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΜΑΡΙΑ ΟΛΓΑ* Ν.Πειραιά 11881 ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 1984 dwt 3933
> 
> DSCN1941.JPG
> Σύρος Μάιος 2020


Eχ ΑΕGEAN VIII  μηχανή Ηanshin 11.5 kn
Kάποτε Κορεάτες κ Κινέζοι αντιγράφανε τους Γιαπωνέζους στα σουλούπια.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Εφοδιαζει καραβια με εδρα τη Συρο ;


Αυτό έρχεται για να ξεφορτώσει η να πάρει. Στα βαπόρια μπονκερ δίνει το ΑΜΜΙΛΑ Ι η το SEKAVIN.

----------


## sparti

Το ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ στη Συρο τον Ιουλιο του 2017

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΡΑΤΩ στη ραδα του Πειραια σημερα το πρωι

----------


## manoubras 33

Δύο φωτογραφίες απο τα αδελφά πλοία *ΕΚΟ 1* και *ΕΚΟ 2* απο πρύμα, τα καραβάκια ναυπηγήθηκαν στη Ρουμανια το 2008-2009.

DSCN1965.JPG DSCN1973.JPG 
Σύρος Μάιος 2020

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΚΟ 1 βγαινωντας απο το διαυλο της σαλαμινας τον αυγουστο του 2019

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΕΙΣ σημερα το μεσημερι στην Ελευσινα στην γνωστη του θεση

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ Σ* N.Π. 11439 πρώην ΟΛΓΑ Μ ναυπήγηση στη Γερμανία το 1971, dwt 2039

DSCN2000.JPG 
Σύρος Ιούνιος 2020

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *ΕRΜΙΟΝΙ* πρώην ΑΛΙΟΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ναυπήγηση 2005 Miura Shipbuilding - Saiki Ιαπωνία. 1952 dwt Avin Βαρδινογιάννης.

DSCN3480.jpg 
Σύρος 2015 νησίδα Σέκαβιν

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΕΙΣ στην Ελευσινα

----------


## sparti

Αν και δεν εχει καλη ποιοτητα το Accord σημερα στον Ασπροπυργο

----------


## manoubras 33

To chemical/Product Tanker *ΜΑΡΒΕΛ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά, κάποια χρόνια πρίν (12 νομίζω) όταν ερχόταν για την ΔΕΗ της Σύρου, μαζί με το ΕΛΛΑΣ τότε θυμάμαι. ΜΑΡΒΕΛ ναυπήγηση 1992 Νότιο Κορέα dwt 3781. Υπάρχει στα νερά μας ακόμη το καραβάκι;

marvel.jpg

----------


## npapad

> To chemical/Product Tanker *ΜΑΡΒΕΛ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά, κάποια χρόνια πρίν (12 νομίζω) όταν ερχόταν για την ΔΕΗ της Σύρου, μαζί με το ΕΛΛΑΣ τότε θυμάμαι. ΜΑΡΒΕΛ ναυπήγηση 1992 Νότιο Κορέα dwt 3781. Υπάρχει στα νερά μας ακόμη το καραβάκι;
> 
> marvel.jpg


Τώρα λέγεται SINO PRINCESS (IMO 9073751) και δουλεύει στη θάλασσα της Κίνας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τώρα λέγεται SINO PRINCESS (IMO 9073751) και δουλεύει στη θάλασσα της Κίνας.


Tαϊβανέζικο με σημαία Σιέρρα Λεόνε κ νηογνώμονα της πλάκας.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε! Να και το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ΣΕΡΡΑ* πρώην JET XIV Ναυπήγηση Νορβηγία 1981

DSCN2226.JPG 
20/06/2020 Σύρος

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Chemical/Οil Tanker *KALIKRATIS* 3446 dwt της Avin, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2011.

DSCN2228.JPG DSCN2230.JPG
Νησίδα ΣΕΚΑΒΙΝ
Σύρος 25 Ιουνίου 2020

----------


## sparti

To ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII στη βαση του στην ελευσίνα

----------


## manoubras 33

> To ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII στη βαση του στην ελευσίνα


Ωραία χρώματα η φωτογραφία μπράβο

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΡΑΤΩ στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας

----------


## manoubras 33

Το* ΖΑΚΡΟΣ* του Ομίλου Βαρδινογιάννη ξεφορτώνει στη νησίδα της Σεκαβιν σήμερα το πρωί στη Σύρο, το ΖΑΚΡΟΣ 3644 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2005 (Nakatani Shipbuilding)

DSCN2488.jpg DSCN2482.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το* ΖΑΚΡΟΣ* του Ομίλου Βαρδινογιάννη ξεφορτώνει στη νησίδα της Σεκαβιν σήμερα το πρωί στη Σύρο, το ΖΑΚΡΟΣ 3644 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2005 (Nakatani Shipbuilding)
> 
> DSCN2488.jpg DSCN2482.JPG


Mηχανή Hanshin 11.7 kts
Πανέμορφο γαπωνεζάκι,αποκτήθηκε πρόσφατα.Ήταν  ex LUKIANOS της Χαλκηδών μιάς παραδοσιακής εταιρείας.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα παλιό motorship που δεν υπάρχει πια, το *ΤΖΟΑΝΑ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά dwt 1603. Ναυπήγηση Γερμανία 1967.

DSCN2762.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα παλιό motorship που δεν υπάρχει πια, το *ΤΖΟΑΝΑ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά dwt 1603. Ναυπήγηση Γερμανία 1967.
> 
> DSCN2762.jpg


Χωματάδικα ήταν αυτά.

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΟΡΙΩΝ καθως περναει το διαυλο της Σαλαμινας Περαματος τη περασμενη εβδομαδα

----------


## sparti

Το Δ/Ξ ΣΥΡΟΣ τη περασμενη παρασκευη καθως εφοδιαζε στο Blue star Patmos

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΟΡΙΩΝ καθως περναει το διαυλο της Σαλαμινας Περαματος τη περασμενη εβδομαδα


Φάτσα κάρτα ο ναύσταθμος.Θα μας το κλείσουνε!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ ΤΖΙ* 
Όλοι σχεδόν το έχουμε πετύχει στα πέριξ του Πειραιά να δουλεύει...Το μπονκεράδικο 2190 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 1974 κ ανήκει στη Ganmar Shipping με έδρα τον Πειραιά.

DSCN2431.JPG

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο Συρος σε μια πετρελευση στο Ικονιο το περασμενο μηνα αν και η ποιοτητα δεν ειναι τοσο καλη η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο μακρια

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII καθως εφοδιαζε το Superfast xi στο νεο λιμανι  της Πατρας

----------


## manoubras 33

Το ασφαλτάδικο *KATERINA L* όταν άνηκε στη Harmonia Shipping, πλέον έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΜGI ONE. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2009 Zhejiang Tiansai Shipbuilding 3357 dwt.

P2280049.JPG 
Σύρος 2010

----------


## sparti

το CPT KOSTAS πριν 3 μηνες οταν ετοιμαζοταν στο νεο μωλο για την Ιταλια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το CPT KOSTAS πριν 3 μηνες οταν ετοιμαζοταν στο νεο μωλο για την Ιταλια


CPTN KOSTAS γράφεται,στο Κάλιαρι είναι εκεί τι κάνει το μπωνκεράδικο; 
Έχει μιά ραφιναρία εκεί από τις πιό μεγάλες της Ευρώπης.

----------


## sparti

> CPTN KOSTAS γράφεται,στο Κάλιαρι είναι εκεί τι κάνει το μπωνκεράδικο; 
> Έχει μιά ραφιναρία εκεί από τις πιό μεγάλες της Ευρώπης.


Ναι αν δεν κανω λαθος κανει μπονκερ εκει

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΤΖΟΑΝΝΑ VI* Νηολόγιο Πειραιά, το βαποράκι χτίστηκε στην Γερμανία το 1976 και ανήκει στη Νew Lines IV Shipping με έδρα τον Πειραιά.

DSCN9085.JPG DSCN9086.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΦΡΕΣ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά της Ανιn Bαρδινογιάννη, το καράβι 3353 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα Dong Ming Shipyard το 2009. Εδω πλαγιοδετημένο στη ΜΕΤΚΑ εφοδιάζοντας τη ΔΕΗ της Σύρου.

DSCN3196.JPG DSCN3197.JPG

----------


## sparti

το Δ/Ξ  ΑΚΟΡΝΤ  στη ραδα του πειραια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΦΡΕΣ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά της Ανιn Bαρδινογιάννη, το καράβι 3353 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα Dong Ming Shipyard το 2009. Εδω πλαγιοδετημένο στη ΜΕΤΚΑ εφοδιάζοντας τη ΔΕΗ της Σύρου.
> 
> DSCN3196.JPG DSCN3197.JPG


Mε σαφή ιαπωνική επιρροή σχεδιαστικά.Τα κινέζικα καραβάκια φοράνε μηχανή δικής τους προέλευσης.

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο Συρος το περασμενο αυγουστο μεσα στο διαυλο της Σαλαμινας

----------


## manoubras 33

*NEPHELI* Ασφαλτάδικο 3419 dwt ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2009. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΝEPHEL και δουλεύει στη μέση ανατολή.

DSCN9761.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το ΣΥΡΟΣ σε μια αναχωρηση του  απο την ελευσινα

----------


## manoubras 33

To Chemical/Oil Tanker *ΝΑΟΥΣΑ* 2093 dwt νηολόγιο Πειραιά, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Τουρκία και το διαχειρίζεται η Delta International Shipping με έδρα τον Πειραιά.

DSCN3234.JPG

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο Συρος τη παρασκευη στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας καθως ετοιμαζεται να αλλαξει χερια και να αναχωηρσει απο την ελλαδα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το δεξαμενοπλοιο Συρος τη παρασκευη στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας καθως ετοιμαζεται να αλλαξει χερια και να αναχωηρσει απο την ελλαδα


Πού πουλήθηκε κ γιά πού ετοιμάζεται;;;

----------


## sparti

> Πού πουλήθηκε κ γιά πού ετοιμάζεται;;;



Για τη Νοτια Αφρικη για λογαριασμο της AMSOL

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για τη Νοτια Αφρικη για λογαριασμο της AMSOL


OK σ'ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sparti

Προσθετω δυο ακομη φωτογραφιες του πλοιου απο χθες στο νεο μωλο

----------


## sparti

Το ISIQALO πρωην ΣΥΡΟΣ στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας

----------


## manoubras 33

To μπονκεράδικο *ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ* Ν.Π. 10511 ναυπηγήθηκε το 1968 στην Πολωνία, τα τελευταία χρόνια έφυγε από την χώρα σαν LINDA και δούλευε Αφρική.

P5070053.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To μπονκεράδικο *ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ* Ν.Π. 10511 ναυπηγήθηκε το 1968 στην Πολωνία, τα τελευταία χρόνια έφυγε από την χώρα σαν LINDA και δούλευε Αφρική.
> 
> P5070053.jpg


Πολλά απ'αυτά κάποιας ηλικίας πάνε εκεί κάτω πχ Νιγηρία όπου οι  έλεγχοι είναι ανύπαρκτοι.

----------


## sparti

Το Συρος σε μια απο τις τελευταιες παραδωσεις του σαν εφοδιαστικο στο Ικονιο

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα ακόμη μπονκεράδικο που δούλευε πρίν χρόνια για την Σεκαβίν το *ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ*, 1215 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 1967 στη Σουηδία lodose varv. Πρίν δύο χρόνια πήγε για διάλυση.

Agia kyriaki.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το Ετζιαν ΙΙΙ ,ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΤΙΦΑΝΥ και το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΜΠΡΗΖ Ι στην ελευσινα το περασμενο αυγουστο

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ* πήγε για διάλυση το 2016 στην Τουρκία Αλίαγα. Το βαποράκι 3138 dwt χτισμένο στην Γερμάνια το 1978, το είχε πάρει η Sea Current Shipping με έδρα την Σύρο που έχει και το SYROS WIND.

DSCN6321.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το Ετζιαν εισ καθως περναει το διαυλο σαλαμινας περαματος

----------


## sparti

Δυο φωτογραφιες του Ιsiqalo μεχρι προτεινος Συρος που γυρισε στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας μετα το δεξαμενισμο του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο φωτογραφιες του Ιsiqalo μεχρι προτεινος Συρος που γυρισε στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας μετα το δεξαμενισμο του


Νηολόγιο Durban. To Tούρμπαν που λέγανε οι Χιώτες ναυτικοί!

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ΣΘΕΝΩ* νηολόγιο Πειραιά, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ολλανδία Ναυπηγείο De Groot & Van Vliet σαν CLAUDIA SMITS το 1981,6238 dwt. Το 2017 πήγε για διάλυση σαν ZEN VIBE στην Τουρκία Αλιαγα. Παλαιότερα είχε κ Δύο κρένια.

DSCN7020.jpg DSCN1489.jpg
Σύρος 2013

----------


## sparti

Σημερα το πρωι εφυγε το ISIQALO

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερα το πρωι εφυγε το ISIQALO


Αυτές μάλιστα είναι ωραίες φωτό.

----------


## sparti

Το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ το σαββατο στη Σουδα Χανιων

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΚΑΠΤΕΝ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ* Ναυπήγηση Γερμανία Arminius Werke GmbH 1991 2090 dwt

DSCN3563.JPG DSCN3567.JPG
Σύρος 03/12/2020

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο Πυρριχιος σημερα καθως πηγαινε για το μωλο της δεη στη δραπετσωνα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το εφοδιαστικο Πυρριχιος σημερα καθως πηγαινε για το μωλο της δεη στη δραπετσωνα


Ex ΜΑΙΝΑΛΟΝ Ιαπωνία 1979 3585 dwt  1 Hanshin 12.0 kts

----------


## sparti

> Ex ΜΑΙΝΑΛΟΝ Ιαπωνία 1979 3585 dwt  1 Hanshin 12.0 kts


Και πρωην Vasilios XII και blue Ocean. Ομορφο βαπορακι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και πρωην Vasilios XII και blue Ocean. Ομορφο βαπορακι


Έβαλα το τελευταίο όνομα.Πραγματικά όμορφο.

----------


## sparti

Το Δ/Ξ  Αιτενς και το Δ/Ξ Καλλικρατης ξαναβγηκαν στη δουλεια μετα απο ακινησια 3 μηνες το καθε ενα

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ* (Thetis Shipholding SA Πειραιάς) Νηολόγιο Μυτιλήνης, ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ολλανδία στο Bodewes Scheepswerf Volharding το 1971 1805 dwt . Το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε πήγε για διάλυση στην Τουρκία σαν ΕDARTE Aλβανικών συμφερόντων.

DSCN2959.jpg
Σύρος 2011

----------


## sparti

Το Ζεφυρος στη Μυτηληνη τραβηγμενο απο το ΙΩΣΗΦ Κ

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑΣ* Ν.Π. 12632 δένει εχθές το απόγευμα στον Νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα για να ξεφορτώσει. Πρώτη φορά το καραβάκι στην Σύρο, κ ομολογώ ότι δεν το γνώριζα το συγκεκριμένο, ίσως πρόκειται για κάποια νέα αγορά; Το αμπάσο αυτό φορτηγάκι ναυπηγήθηκε στο Αμβούργο της Γερμανίας το 1981 3612 DWT,ναυπηγείο sietas schiffswerft. Την χούφτα την έβαλε πρόσφατα, ενώ στο παρελθόν έχει αλλάξει 5-6 ονόματα.

Μαστροκώστας 1.jpg Μαστροκωστας 2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑΣ* Ν.Π. 12632 δένει εχθές το απόγευμα στον Νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα για να ξεφορτώσει. Πρώτη φορά το καραβάκι στην Σύρο, κ ομολογώ ότι δεν το γνώριζα το συγκεκριμένο, ίσως πρόκειται για κάποια νέα αγορά; Το αμπάσο αυτό φορτηγάκι ναυπηγήθηκε στο Αμβούργο της Γερμανίας το 1981 3612 DWT,ναυπηγείο sietas schiffswerft. Την χούφτα την έβαλε πρόσφατα, ενώ στο παρελθόν έχει αλλάξει 5-6 ονόματα.
> 
> Μαστροκώστας 1.jpg Μαστροκωστας 2.jpg


Η χούφτα είναι ελληνική πατέντα κ δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν χούφτες θαλάσσης.Επίσης κ τα χωματάδικα πρέπει να είναι δική μας επινόηση.
Από το ακομοντέσιο βλέπω ότι το βαποράκι είναι βασικά γιά ποτάμια.

----------


## sparti

Το Απηλιωτης σημερα στα Μεστα

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΠΑΝΤΙΜΟΣ* Νηολόγιο Πειραιά, μάλλον του Σπανόπουλου αφού είδα το χαρακτηριστικό S στην τσιμινιέρα. Ναυπήγηση Γερμανία 1996 2913 dwt.

100_0963.jpg 100_0970.jpg 
Σύρος 07/03/2021

----------


## gioannis13

> Το *ΠΑΝΤΙΜΟΣ* Νηολόγιο Πειραιά, μάλλον του Σπανόπουλου αφού είδα το χαρακτηριστικό S στην τσιμινιέρα. Ναυπήγηση Γερμανία 1996 2913 dwt.
> 
> 100_0963.jpg 100_0970.jpg 
> Σύρος 07/03/2021


Company Name
GREEK MARINE TRANSPORTS SHPG

Company Name Full
COOPERATION OF GREEK MARINE TRANSPORTS SHIPPING CO

Activity
Owner, Manager

Address
c/o Christos XXII Spanopoulos, Kato Pounta, Ampelakia, 189 02 Salamina, Greece

Town
Salamina

Country
Greece

Postal Code
189 02

----------


## alkeos

Το SOUDA χτες αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P3080007.jpg P3080032.jpg P3080073.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το SOUDA χτες αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό
> 
> P3080007.jpg P3080032.jpg P3080073.jpg


Bαρδινογιάννης  Κίνα 2010 3465 dwt

----------


## alkeos

Σημερινές φωτο του SOUDA που παραμένει στη ράδα, πιο καθαρές (μετά από μέρες δεν είχε ομίχλη)

P3110002.jpg P3110008.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο Κοχυλι στην Ελευσινα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το εφοδιαστικο Κοχυλι στην Ελευσινα


Δουλεύει αυτό; Τα είχε φέρει αυτό κ τα αδέλφια του από την Σιγκαπούρη κ τα έβλεπα δεμένα στη Δραπετσώνα μέχρι πρόσφατα.
Ουσιαστικά αυτοκινούμενες μπάριζες.

----------


## sparti

> Δουλεύει αυτό; Τα είχε φέρει αυτό κ τα αδέλφια του από την Σιγκαπούρη κ τα έβλεπα δεμένα στη Δραπετσώνα μέχρι πρόσφατα.
> Ουσιαστικά αυτοκινούμενες μπάριζες.


Ναι ξεκινησε κανονικα και τροφοδοτει τα πλοια της bs ferries

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι ξεκινησε κανονικα και τροφοδοτει τα πλοια της bs ferries


To άλλο το ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑΣ;;

----------


## sparti

> To άλλο το ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑΣ;;


Παραμένει δεμένο στη θέση που ηταν στα λιπάσματα

----------


## alkeos

Το ADELE στο φουρτουνιασμένο Θερμαϊκό

P3160083.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Δε βρήκα θέμα για τσιμεντάδικα (ή δεν πρόσεξα καλά τέλος πάντων), οπότε το βάζω εδώ... Το τσιμεντάδικο DEMETRIOS B

P3160014.jpg P3160069.jpg P3160081.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δε βρήκα θέμα για τσιμεντάδικα (ή δεν πρόσεξα καλά τέλος πάντων), οπότε το βάζω εδώ... Το τσιμεντάδικο DEMETRIOS B
> 
> P3160014.jpg P3160069.jpg P3160081.jpg


Πλοιοκτησίας Μπούκου  Ηigaki,Iαπωνία 1983 3108 dwt   Hanshin 12.0 kn

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμη μία, σημερινή, φωτο του ADELE

P3170126.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το μπονκεραδικο *ΣΥΡΟΣ* του Ομίλου Βαρδινογιάννη τα τελευταία χρόνια εχει φύγει από την Ελλάδα, έχει πουληθεί κ μετονομαστεί σε PATY και δουλεύει Αφρική. Ναυπήγηση 1964 Σουηδία

DSCN7291.jpg 
Σύρος 2013

----------


## sparti

Να προσθεσω μια φωτογραφια απο το Δ/Ξ ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ τον ιουνιο του 2020 στη ραδα του Πειραια

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μία προχτεσινή του SOUDA

P3300024 (2).jpg

----------


## sparti

Το πρωην Συρος λιγο καιρο πριν φυγει απο ελλαδα στην ελευσινα το περασμενο οκτωβριο

----------


## sparti

Το Καρπαθος στο Αλιβερι τον αυγουστο του  2016 οταν τροφοδοτουσε της ΔΕΗ

----------


## alkeos

Το ELIN POSEIDON κατά τον απόπλου του

P4090144 (2).jpg

----------


## sparti

> Το ELIN POSEIDON κατά τον απόπλου του
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199434


Πολυ ομορφο σκαρι αυτο και τα αδερφακια του

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο ΚΥΘΝΟΣ στη Σουδα Χανιων το καιρο που ηταν ναυλομενο στη ΔΕΗ εκει και τη τροφοδοτουσε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ELIN POSEIDON κατά τον απόπλου του
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199434


 Miura,Ιαπωνία 2005 3842 dwt  1 Daihatsu 13.1 kn  Elin Shipping ( Καρνέσης ).
Παραγγέλθηκε μαζί με τα αδελφά του από την Ceres του Π.Γ.Λιβανού.

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο ΕΡΑΤΩ τον ιουλιο στο νεο μωλο δραπετσωνας.Τωρα εφοδιαζει πλοια στους καλους λιμενες Κρητης

----------


## sparti

Προσθετω δυο φωτογραφιες του εφοδιαστικου AEGEAN VIII στο παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας τον  αυγουστο του 2020

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο Κοχυλι χθες καθως φορτωνε στην ελευσινα

----------


## manoubras 33

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του* ΙΩΛΚΟΣ ΙΙ* κάποτε στην Σύρο, μιας και δεν έχουμε κατηγορία Τσιμεντάδικων το ανεβάζω εδώ. Αυτό το ιδιαίτερο πλοιο πήγε για διάλυση το 2019 σαν ALMYROS II στην Τουρκία, Αλιαγα. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1992 στα ναυπηγεία ΝΑΥΣ.

IΩΛΚΟΣ ΙΙ.jpg ΙΩΛΚΟΣ 2.jpg ΙΩΩΛΚΟΣ 2.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες του* ΙΩΛΚΟΣ ΙΙ* κάποτε στην Σύρο, μιας και δεν έχουμε κατηγορία Τσιμεντάδικων το ανεβάζω εδώ. Αυτό το ιδιαίτερο πλοιο πήγε για διάλυση το 2019 σαν ALMYROS II στην Τουρκία, Αλιαγα. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1992 στα ναυπηγεία ΝΑΥΣ.
> 
> IΩΛΚΟΣ ΙΙ.jpg ΙΩΛΚΟΣ 2.jpg ΙΩΩΛΚΟΣ 2.jpg
> Σύρος 2014


Aκριβώς δεν ήταν τσιμεντάδικο.Μετέφερε πρώτη ύλη στα εργοστάσια του Ηρακλή,μάλλον του Βόλου.
Ίσως αυτή η ιδιαιτερότητα το έστειλε νωρίς γιά διάλυση.Στην ουσία αυτοκινούμενη μπάριζα.

----------


## alkeos

Πραγματικά, πολύ ιδιαίτερο σουλούπι... Από πλώρα φέρνει σε μικρό ro-ro / παλετάδικο, από πρύμα σε καλωδιακό και η γέφυρα πρύμα σε τραινάδικο  :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:

----------


## alkeos

Το slops ΤΑΣΟΣ II στο κεφάλι της 3ης Προβλήτας του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης

P4290019_edited.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο (πιθανόν της AEGEAN) έξω από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης στις 26 Απριλίου 2021...

δεξαμεν_26_4_2021.jpg

----------


## sparti

> Ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο (πιθανόν της AEGEAN) έξω από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης στις 26 Απριλίου 2021...
> 
> δεξαμεν_26_4_2021.jpg


Το δεξαμενοπλοιο ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ ειναι που τροφοδοτει σταθμους της δεη

----------


## tolaras

Είναι γνωστή "φυσιογνωμία" στο νησί μας. Το έχω δει πολλές φορές να είναι δεμένο στο τερματικό (στον αγωγό τροφοδοσίας της ΔΕΗ), απέναντι από το εργοστάσιο... Για χρόνια λεγότανε πως η περιοχή είναι μολυσμένη από τα πλοία, αλλά μάλλον δεν ισχύει με βάση μελέτες που έχουν γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια...

----------


## sparti

Το ΑΜΟΡΓΟΣ στη ραδα του Πειραια το περασμενο καλοκαιρι πριν παει στη δεη

----------


## tolaras

Επίσης γνωστή φυσιογνωμία στη Μυτιλήνη... Ο λόγος για το μικρό τσιμεντάδικο Eviacement...Tsimentadiko.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επίσης γνωστή φυσιογνωμία στη Μυτιλήνη... Ο λόγος για το μικρό τσιμεντάδικο Eviacement...Tsimentadiko.jpg


Aυτό έχει κάποια αρίθμηση,ποιό είναι το III,το ΙV;;;
Σε παρακαλώ φίλε μου,βγάζε πιό κοντινές φωτογραφίες.Δεν θα σου πει κανένας τπτ αν πλησιάσεις περισσότερο...

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΤΟΣ* του Ομίλου Σπανόπουλου 3291 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2006, προηγούμενα ονόματα JIE WEI, ELENI K III.

DSCN0086.JPG DSCN0078.JPG
Σύρος 9/5/2021

----------


## sparti

Το  εφοδιαστικο ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII στο παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας

----------


## sparti

Το σλοπαδικο ECO FIGHTER στο Γιβραλταρ το φεβρουαριο του 20220

----------


## alkeos

Το EVIAPETROL III αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P1000666_edited.jpg P1000684_edited.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το σλοπαδικο πλεον ΕΚΟΜΠΡΗΖ σαν ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΜΠΡΗΖ στη θεση 16 στο παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας δεκεμβριος του 2019

----------


## sparti

Προσθετω δυο φωτογραφιες του Εκο μπρηζ σημερα στη ραδα του Πειραια

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στη ραδα του πειραια σημερα το πρωι

----------


## sparti

το  ecofigther στο αγκυροβολιο του πειραια τη περασμενη εβδομαδα

----------


## sparti

Το ομορφο γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι της Ελιν ΕΛΙΝ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ στα ελπε

----------


## tolaras

Ένα πλοίο, κατά την ώρα αναχώρησής του από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, τύπου μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου... με καταπέλτη στη μία πλευρά...
20210507_183942.jpg

Και το γνωστό σε μας τους Λέσβιους, Ζέφυρος, που μαζί με το αδελφό Απειλιώτης μεταφέρουν καύσιμα στο νησί για λογαριασμό της Ελίν...

20210619_194034 (2).jpg

----------


## npapad

> Ένα πλοίο, κατά την ώρα αναχώρησής του από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, τύπου μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου... με καταπέλτη στη μία πλευρά...
> 20210507_183942.jpg


Είναι το παλετάδικο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Το έχουμε στο θέμα με τα παλετάδικα.

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΜΙΛΛΑ Ι* με τσαμπουκά στα μελτέμια το μικρό...

DSCN1367.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΕΥΒΟΙΑΠΕΤΡΟΛ IV* (Seaven Tankers) της Οικ. Τσαλαμανιου. Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία, Miura Shipbuilding 3842 dwt. Σίγουρα αδελφο των ΑΛΙΟΣ που ειxε φέρει ο Λιβανός. Όμορφα βαποράκια. Το είχαν κάποτε και τούρκοι σαν ANATOLIA SKY.

DSCN1476.JPG DSCN1485.JPG
Σύρος, Μετκα 29/9/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ΕΥΒΟΙΑΠΕΤΡΟΛ IV* (Seaven Tankers) της Οικ. Τσαλαμανιου. Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία, Miura Shipbuilding 3842 dwt. Σίγουρα αδελφο των ΑΛΙΟΣ που ειxε φέρει ο Λιβανός. Όμορφα βαποράκια. Το είχαν κάποτε και τούρκοι σαν ANATOLIA SKY.
> 
> DSCN1476.JPG DSCN1485.JPG
> Σύρος, Μετκα 29/9/2021


Eίναι ένα από αυτά,έκανε τον κύκλο του στην Τουρκία κ ξαναήλθε σε εμάς.
Με τα ΑΛΙΟΣ έγινε η πρώτη σοβαρή προσπάθεια ανανέωσης του στόλου των ακτοπλοϊκών Δ/Ξ.

----------


## npapad

> Το *ΕΥΒΟΙΑΠΕΤΡΟΛ IV* (Seaven Tankers) της Οικ. Τσαλαμανιου. Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία, Miura Shipbuilding 3842 dwt. Σίγουρα αδελφο των ΑΛΙΟΣ που ειxε φέρει ο Λιβανός. Όμορφα βαποράκια. Το είχαν κάποτε και τούρκοι σαν ANATOLIA SKY.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200794 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200795
> Σύρος, Μετκα 29/9/2021





> Eίναι ένα από αυτά,έκανε τον κύκλο του στην Τουρκία κ ξαναήλθε σε εμάς.
> Με τα ΑΛΙΟΣ έγινε η πρώτη σοβαρή προσπάθεια ανανέωσης του στόλου των ακτοπλοϊκών Δ/Ξ.


Ο Λιβανός είχε φτιάξει 6 από αυτά καθώς και ένα λίγο μεγαλύτερο (το ΑΛΙΟΣ ΤΡΙΤΩΝ). Οι Τούρκοι έφτιαξαν 3 αδελφάκια τους (ANATOLIA SKY, SEA, STAR) τα οποία ερχόταν στα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου βαμένα με τα σινιάλα του Λιβανού. Πιθανότατα ο Λιβανός τα είχε ναυλώσει και αυτά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Λιβανός είχε φτιάξει 6 από αυτά καθώς και ένα λίγο μεγαλύτερο (το ΑΛΙΟΣ ΤΡΙΤΩΝ). Οι Τούρκοι έφτιαξαν 3 αδελφάκια τους (ANATOLIA SKY, SEA, STAR) τα οποία ερχόταν στα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου βαμένα με τα σινιάλα του Λιβανού. Πιθανότατα ο Λιβανός τα είχε ναυλώσει και αυτά.


Eπειδή οι Τούρκοι σπάνια παραγγέλουν στο εξωτερικό ιδιαίτερα στα μικρά σκάφη,πρέπει να πρόκειται γιά κάποιας μορφής συνεργασία.
Ευχαριστώ γιά την διόρθωση.

----------


## sparti

το ΕΚΟΜΠΡΗΖ στο canakkale της τουκιας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζουμε πότε κ γιατί πήγε εκεί;

----------


## sparti

> Γνωρίζουμε πότε κ γιατί πήγε εκεί;


Μετεφερε φορτιο

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο Λευτερης στη ραδα της Ελευσινας

----------


## sparti

Ας δουμε το νεοτευκτο εφοδιαστικο ΚΟΧΥΛΙ της ετζιαν στο ρεμετζο του στην ελευσινα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δουμε το νεοτευκτο εφοδιαστικο ΚΟΧΥΛΙ της ετζιαν στο ρεμετζο του στην ελευσινα


Nεότευκτο λέμε αυτό που πρόσφατα παραλήφθηκε από το ναυπηγείο,είναι όμως του 2018.
Μάλλον θέλεις να πεις ότι είναι από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## sparti

Το Aegean Ace καθως αναμενει αδεια για την εισοδο του στο λιμενα του Πειραια για ενα εφοδιασει καποιο πλοιο της Blue Star

----------


## sparti

Το ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ το καιρο που εκανε ΔΕΗ στη ραδα του Λαυριου

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο ΝΑΞΟΣ στη ραδα του Λαυριου πριν μερικα χρονια το 2016 οταν ηταν ναυλωμενο απο τη ΔΕΗ

----------


## sparti

Προσθετω δυο φωτογραφιες απο τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο του ΕΚΟΜΠΡΗΖ στη χαλκιδα το 2019 οταν ακομα λεγοταν ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΜΠΡΗΖ Ι και ηταν εφοδιαστικο

----------


## sparti

Μια φωτογραφια απο εχθες ανημερα του Αγιου Νικολαου το Λευτερης στη ραδα της Ελευσινας

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII το περασμενο νοεμβριο στη βαση του στην ελευσινα

----------


## roussosf

Το Νηρέας Κ στο Γαύριο

IMG_20220107_163221.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΚΟΜΠΡΗΖ αραγμενο στις μαουνες της hec στο παλαιο λιμανι της Πατρας το περασμενο δεκεμβριο

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187404
> 
> Tαξίδι γιά κοινωνική υποχρέωση στη γενέτειρα κ γιά χάρη του φίλου npapad βγήκα την 17/3 προς αναζήτηση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΧΟΥΝΙΩΤΗΣA, όπως γράφεται ανόρθογραφα επί του σκάφους.Αρχικά κατευθύνθηκα στον Καταρράκτη,ένα γραφικό χωριό 15 χλμ Ν της πόλης της Χίου κ στο λιμανάκι του οποίου ήταν δεμένο σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες.Δεν το βρήκα εκεί κ ευτυχώς συνάντησα έναν συμπέθερο του πλοιοκτήτη Κων/νου Πλάτιγκου ο οποίος μου είπε ότι το καραβάκι είχε μεταφερθεί σε ένα καρνάγιο,ο Θεός να το κάνει,στην περιοχή Κοντάρι πολύ κοντά στην πόλη.Εκεί το φωτογράφισα κ από γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα,νομίζω δεν είναι αξιόπλοο πλέον γι'αυτό  το έχουν στην στεριά.
> Δούλεψε σαν tender,μεταφέροντας στόρια κλπ στα περαστικά βαπόρια στη ράδα του λιμανιού της Χίου.
> Αν κ δεν είναι της "ειδικότητας" μου,χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που τους αρέσουν αυτά τα καραβάκια κ ασχολούνται με αυτά.


Μερικές πόζες από την επίσκεψη μου στο καρνάγιο του κ. Μωράκη στο Κοντάρι της Χίου με σκοπό να δω από κοντά το ιστορικό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΧΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ. Ναυπηγημένο πριν 107 χρόνια ως ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό στην Ρωσσία, αργότερα δούλεψε ως ΑΘΗΝΑ υπό ελληνική σημαία στον Δούναβη. Γλύτωσε από τη δίνη του Β' Παγκοσμίου και μετατράπηκε μετά την απελευθέρωση στο δηζελοκίνητο ακτοπλοϊκό φορτηγό ΚΩΣΤΗΣ. Σήμερα είναι το τελευταίο δείγμα από αυτά τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά μότορσιπ. 
Πρόθεση του κ. Μωράκη - ενός από τους τελευταίους ενεργούς καραβομαραγκούς - είναι να στεγάσει σε αυτό τη συλλογή του από παραδοσιακά ναυτικά και ναυπηγικά εργαλεία. Ένα αφιέρωμα στο σκάφος φιλοξένησε το τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού "Εφοπλιστής".

IMG_2333.jpg IMG_2287.jpg IMG_2313.jpg IMG_2315.jpg

----------


## sparti

Δυο φωτογραγιες απο εναν παλαιοτερο δεξαμενισμο του ΕΚΟΜΠΡΗΖ τοτε ως ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΜΠΡΗΖ Ι

----------


## sparti

το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΙΙΙ στο παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας το  δεκεμβριο 2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΙΙΙ στο παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας το  δεκεμβριο 2021


Nα κ ένα που δεν είναι απωανατολίτικο. Χτισμένο στην Αγγλία το 1990 με μηχανή Ruston.

----------


## sparti

> Nα κ ένα που δεν είναι απωανατολίτικο. Χτισμένο στην Αγγλία το 1990 με μηχανή Ruston.


Αυτο και το αδερφο του πλοιο ετζιαν viii ειναι πολυ ομορφα σκαρια

----------


## sparti

Και μιας και το ανεφερα στο πορηγουμενο post το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII στη Πατρα καλοκαιρι 2020

----------


## sparti

Δεξαμενοπλοιο Σερρα περασε στην ιδιοκτησια της Aegean Shipping Enterprises M.C και πλεον ονομαζεται Aegean Dolphin εδω φωτογραφημενο λιγο πριν την αλλαγη του ονοματος του στη νεα του βαση στην αμερικανικη προβλητα ελευσινας

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ με τα καινουρια του σινιαλα

----------


## sparti

Και μια ακομη φωτογραφια απο το  Ετζιαν Ντολφιν σημερα το πρωι στην βαση του

----------


## sparti

Παραθετω μια  παλαιοτερη φωτογραφια οχι τοσο κοντινη,το Δ/Ξ ΣΥΡΟΣ νυν ISIQALO τοτε οταν πρωτορθε στην ελλαδα απριλιος του 2016 τραβηγμενο επανω απο το Δ/Ξ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ που τοτε δραστηροποιουτανε στην ελλαδα

----------


## sparti

το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII πριν δυο χρονια στη παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας

----------


## alkeos

Το ADALADY στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1070154_edited.jpg P1070164_edited.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το Δ/Ξ ΑΙΤΕΝΣ στη ραδα της Ελευσινας το περασμενο δεκεμβριο

----------


## manoubras 33

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο *ΠΡΟΒΙΝΤΕΝΣ* (PROVIDENCE) της Avin Βαρδινογιάννης.
Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2009 6764 dwt

DSCN2606.JPG
Σύρος 09/4/2022

----------


## alkeos

LIBERTAS - H στη γεμάτη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1070555_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

DONAU EKSPRESS II

P1070556_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το "ποταμόπλοιο" SIOUX

P1070558_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

AHMET AGAOGLU

P1070559_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

UNI K σήμερα το πρωί

P1070568_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Σημερινή φωτο του LIBERTAS - H

P1070566_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> UNI K σήμερα το πρωί
> 
> P1070568_edited.jpg


Συμπαθητικό γιαπωνέζικο ξυλάδικο (1997/8657 dwt) αιγυπτιακών συμφερόντων με σημαία Τόγκο.

----------


## alkeos

Το LOUTRO σήμερα σε ένα Θερμαϊκό λίμνη

P1070571_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

LIBRTAS - H από πρύμα

P1070572_edited.jpg

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο Κοχυλι σε μια παραδωση του

----------


## alkeos

Το μικρό RANI με την περίεργη πλώρη που "φέρνει" σε παγοθραυστικό (όσον αφορά το στυλ και το σχήμα - ίσως να είναι και η γωνία που το τράβηξα)

P1070869_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το VLISTBORG της γνωστής WAGENBORG

P1070864_edited.jpg P1070872_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To όμορφο φορτηγάκι *ΡΕΝΑΤΑ* που το συνάντησα στις 19/4/2022 στο καρνάγιο της Σύρου φορτωμένο, πρέπει να είναι πρόσφατη αγορά, δεν το έχω ξανάπετύχει . Ναυπήγηση Ολλανδία 1982, 2954 dwt.

100_1526.JPG

----------


## alkeos

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;626966]To όμορφο φορτηγάκι *ΡΕΝΑΤΑ* που το συνάντησα στις 19/4/2022 στο καρνάγιο της Σύρου φορτωμένο, πρέπει να είναι πρόσφατη αγορά, δεν το έχω ξανάπετύχει . Ναυπήγηση Ολλανδία 1982

Φίλε manoubras, δεν είναι πρόσφατη αγορά, είναι τακτικότατος επισκέπτης της Θεσσαλονίκης, και ναι, είναι όμορφο. Greetings στην πανέμορφη Ερμούπολη!

----------


## alkeos

Το EYUP αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P1080016_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα τούρκικο του 1995 κατασκευή το *LADY HAYAT*...από αυτά τα ψιλοαδιάφορα καραβάκια που συναντάμε συχνά στο Αιγαίο.

DSCN2663.JPG

----------


## sparti

Το δεξαμενοπλοιο ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ στο λαυριο αγκυροβολημενο το 2017

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΜΑΣΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ* ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ολλανδία το 1977, 2946 dwt 
Το διαχειρίζεται η D Sea Shipping με έδρα την Αθήνα. φωτο από νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα να ξεφορτώνει αδρανή υλικά. Πρώτη φορά στη Σύρο το καραβάκι.

100_1516.JPG 100_1518.jpg
19/4/2022

----------


## sparti

Παραθετω ακομα μια φωτογραφια απο το ομορφο σκαρι του Καρπαθος πριν αρκετα  χρονια στο Λαυριο

----------


## sparti

Το  σλοπαδικο ΕΚΟΜΠΡΗΖ παλαιοτερα στη ραδα ελευσινας

----------


## sparti

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο το εφοδιαστικο Ετζιαν Εις κατα την εξοδο του απο το λιμανι του Πειραια τη παρασκευη μολις ειχε τελειωσει τη παραδοση του στο Blue star Δηλος

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ III τον αυγουστο του 2019 στη Πατρα

----------


## sparti

Το ΠΥΡΡΙΧΙΟΣ κατα την αφιξη του στους Καλους λιμενες στη Κρητη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΠΥΡΡΙΧΙΟΣ κατα την αφιξη του στους Καλους λιμενες στη Κρητη


Iαπωνία 1978  3585 dwt  1 Hanshin 3200 hp. Πρώην ΜΑΙΝΑΛΟΝ.

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΡΑΤΩ και το Βασιλικη στους καλους λιμενες στη Κρητη

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο ΚΟΧΥΛΙ παλιοτερα στη ραδα της Ελευσινας

----------


## sparti

Το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII και το ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ στη βαση τους στην Ελευσινα

----------


## alkeos

Ένα ενδιαφέρον βαπόρι με ενδιαφέρον φορτίο σήμερα στο Θερμαϊκό... BBC LAGOS

P1150808_edited.jpg P1150823_edited.jpg P1150826_edited.jpg P1150825_edited.jpg P1150829_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Δ/Ξ *LEFTERIS* νηολόγιο Λεμεσού, κατασκευάστηκε στην Κινα το 1997, δεν το περίμενα τόσο παλιο...  
Διαχειρίστρια Spirit Management Service, Σπυριδάκος.
4972 dwt

DSCN3115.JPG DSCN3114.JPG
30/7/2022 Σύρος

----------


## alkeos

> Δ/Ξ *LEFTERIS* νηολόγιο Λεμεσού, κατασκευάστηκε στην Κινα το 1997, δεν το περίμενα τόσο παλιο...  
> Διαχειρίστρια Spirit Management Service, Σπυριδάκος.
> 4972 dwt
> 
> DSCN3115.JPG DSCN3114.JPG
> 30/7/2022 Σύρος


Και αυτό έχει περάσει από τα μέρη μας φίλε manoubras, το είχα ανεβάσει στα γκαζάδικα της ποντοπόρου, post 410

----------


## sparti

Το εφοδιαστικο ΕΤΖΙΑΝ VIII στο παλιο λιμανι της Πατρας

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ 
*νηολόγιο Πειραιά 12245 Ναυπήγηση Γερμανία 1984
Ξεφορτώνοντας στις 9/8/2022

DSCN3161.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι από αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στα ποτάμια κ του έβαλαν εδώ χούφτα.

----------


## tolaras

> Είναι από αυτά που κυκλοφορούν στα ποτάμια κ του έβαλαν εδώ χούφτα.


Καλησπέρα! Χούφτα εννοείς αυτό που λέμε "κουτάλα" στις μπουλντόζες??? 

Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο πράμα... στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον... μόνο γερανό ή μαρμάνγκα στα μοτορσιπ κι αυτό για να μεταφορτώνουν το εμπόρευμα από και προς τα φορτηγά στο λιμάνι (κι ενίοτε για να ξεπλένουν την προβλήτα μετά την εκφόρτωση)...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα! Χούφτα εννοείς αυτό που λέμε "κουτάλα" στις μπουλντόζες??? 
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο πράμα... στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον... μόνο γερανό ή μαρμάνγκα στα μοτορσιπ κι αυτό για να μεταφορτώνουν το εμπόρευμα από και προς τα φορτηγά στο λιμάνι (κι ενίοτε για να ξεπλένουν την προβλήτα μετά την εκφόρτωση)...


Ένα σωρό χωματάδικα κυκλοφορούν δεν έχεις δει κανένα;;;

----------


## tolaras

> Ένα σωρό χωματάδικα κυκλοφορούν δεν έχεις δει κανένα;;;


Συγνώμη δεν έτυχε...

----------


## manoubras 33

*HAPPY WOLF* (Happy Sea Lines, Tουρκια) 3028 DWT
Tο μικρο αυτό φορτηγό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1983 σε ένα ιστορικό ναυπηγείο της Δανίας, το Soren Larsen. Kατα το παρελθόν εχει αλλάξει αρκετά ονόματα, τα τελευταία χρόνια το διαχειρίζονται μόνο Τούρκοι.

DSCN3489.JPG DSCN3488.JPG
Σύρος 31/8/2022

----------


## sparti

Το ετζιαν viii στη θεση 18 του παλιο λιμανιου της Πατρας

----------


## manoubras 33

Καιρό είχα να πέτυχω το *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ* 
45 χρονών πλέον το γιαπωνέζικο βαποράκι. 

DSCN3552.JPG
16/9/2022 Σύρος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καιρό είχα να πέτυχω το *ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ* 
> 45 χρονών πλέον το γιαπωνέζικο βαποράκι. 
> 
> DSCN3552.JPG
> 16/9/2022 Σύρος


Αυτό δεν το πίστευα ότι ήταν ιαπωνικό από το σουλούπι του.Κ όμως το είχαν παραγγείλει Σκανδιναβοί βάσει δικών τους σχεδίων.

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΑΘΛΟΣ* στις 11/11/2022 ξεφορτώνοντας.
ναυπήγηση Γερμανία 1985 Πλοιοκτήτρια Κallisto Shipping Βόλος. Προηγούμενα ονόματα REGGAE, PETRA F.

100_1648.JPG

----------


## sparti

Το εκο 2 στη Λερο τη περασμενη τεταρτη

----------


## sparti

Το τσιμενταδικο Eviacement III αροδου

----------

